# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Osuđujete li?

## limunada

U posljednjh godinu dana dvije meni drage osobe nisu uspjele u dojenju. Nisu čak dobro ni startale, nego su se izdajale i davale na flašicu. Nakon cca 2 mjeseca i jedna i druga su se polako prestale izdajati, tako da su dječica s negdje 2,5 mjeseca papala samo adaptirano.
Ne mogu reći da se nisu nimalo potrudile, ali, recimo, ni jedna ni druga nisu željele nazvati sos telefon.
S obzirom da ni meni dojenje nije došlo kao nešto lagano, nego sam se i te kako morala pomučiti da uspijem, nekako ipak imam razumijevanja za one koje nisu uspjele, jer bi i meni sigurno bilo puuuno teže da nisam imala podršku mm-a.  :Heart:  

Dakle pitanje za mame-dojilice glasi: jeste li skloni osudi ili suosjećate s majkama koje nisu uspjele u dojenju?

----------


## Andora

jedno je probati, a ne uspjeti, a sasvim drugo  je ni poželjeti dojiti.
ne mogu reći da osuđujem majke, tek ponekad sam ljuta jer se radi o komoditetu... njihovo tijelo, njihovo dijete i njihov izbor.

----------


## rinama

Ja uglavnom uvijek dajem savjet kako i zašto, ali ako vidim da me uporno ignorira više ne govorim ništa.
S druge strane kad sam doma i kad odem na spavanje samo kaj ne puknem od muke, a neznam zašto se toliko živciram, možda i nebi kad bi vidjela da neka mama stvarno uz sav svoj trud na kraju ne uspije, ali me strašno iživcira kad onako kaže: ja nemam dosta mlijeka, a s druge strane hoda bosa po kući, dnevno popije jednu čašu soka i više vjeruje susjedi koja je savjetuje da bebe na adaptiranom bolje napreduju.
Tako da se pokušavam suzdržati koliko mogu, a u sebi pucam od jada.

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam odustala od osudjivanja prije nesto vise od godinu dana kad mi je sestra prestala s dojenjem iz cistog komoditeta.
Vise ne dijelim savjete, ne pitam tko doji tko ne, jednostavno sam se prestala zamarati.
Prije me jako opterecivalo kad bi vidila da beba pije adaptirano, da mame rade nesto pogresno itd. Onda sam shvatila da to jednostavno nisu moje bitke. I da jedino kako ja mogu utjecati na situaciju je svojim primjerom i eventualnim savjetom ako ga neko eksplicitno zatrazi. 
Cak me vise ne opterecuju ni komentari na moju situaciju. Jednostavno vise nemam volje za te stvari.....A prije su me znali posteno pogoditi komentari vezani za dojenje u trudnoci, tandem itd.

----------


## inga

U zadnjih godinu dana vidjela sam jednom ili dvaput, nisam sigurna, mamu kako u SB doji dijete u parku. Svi ostali su bebicama, bez obzira na dob, gurali flasice u usta. 
Ja jako zelim iskljucivo dojiti prvih 6 mjeseci, ali osjecam se kao cudak zbog toga. Uglavnom sve mame oko mene pricaju kako su jedva cekale da produ prvih mjesec, dva, pa da prebace bebu na flasicu jer im je tako puno bolje. 
Znam da je to moja odluka, ali bilo bi mi lakse da imam neki uzor ili podrsku u svojoj okolini.   :Sad:

----------


## DaDo

ajme inga nemoj se osjećati tako..to je prekrasna želja..i trebaš ustrajati na tome, jer to je jedan takav osjećaj koji se ne da opisati. to je nešto što će stvoriti jednu posebnu vezu između tebe i bebonje. 
ja sam možda frikuša, ali mislim da postajanje majkom osim trudnoće i poroda uključuje i dojenje. ukoliko netko baš ne može ok, ali mislim da je puno tu onih koji ne mogu jer im se ne da...a moram priznati da ne razumijem što je jednostavnije u davanju bočice nego u davanju cike koja je već spremna, samo je treba "izbaciti". ja sam oboje klinaca dojila (pardon doru još dojim) i nisam imala ama baš nikakvih problema..oboje su od početka znali što treba i možda ja nisam primjer za one koje se muče...ali mislim da je vrijedno truda i ako ne ide sve kako treba.

i da limunada odgovor na tvoje pitanje je suosjećam s majkama koje su se trudile i nisu uspjele, ali moram reći i da osuđujem one koje su zbog svog komoditeta odlučile ne dojiti.

----------


## smoki

Ne osuđujem, na kraju krajeva ni ja nisam baš "dugo" dojila i to je
moja odluka, dobra ili loša, sad je gotovo.
Ali me načisto izlude tvrdnje tipa: "Nije mi valjalo mlijeko."
Ma, molim te, daj budu čovjek i priznaj "Nisam htjela, mogla, imala
podršku,..." i gotovo. Na kraju krajeva svako je odgovoran za svoje
dijete.

----------


## Dalm@

Tko sam ja da im sudim?
Ako je majčino pravo odlučiti hoće li dijete biti rođeno ili ne, onda je i to hoće li biti dojeno ili ne.
Drugi par rukava je to što se općenito žalostim na neinformirane odluke i ljutim na lažne argumente.
-------------------------------



> ...ja sam možda frikuša, ali mislim da postajanje majkom osim trudnoće i poroda uključuje i dojenje...


 Meni pak postajanje majkom ne uključuje nužno ni trudnoću; usvajanje djeteta jedno je od najljepših majčinstva  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lininamama

Zasto bi nekoga osudjivala.
Svako ima pravo da radi onako kako misli da treba,ne dajem savjete
ako ih niko ne potrazi.
Moju malu dojim jos uvijek iako ima 18 mjeseci,to je moja odluka 
i ne osjecam se kao freak zbog toga a i ne mislim za neku mamu da je freak zato sto daje svojoj bebi adaptirano.
Cesto ovdje procitam komentare: ...joj eto ne doji,svako moze dojiti..
zasto ne nazove sos telefon...bla,bla.
Sve dok neko ne radi nesto da bi povrijedio dijete za mene je ok.
Treba li nam neko dati odlikovanje zato sto dojimo? 
Treba li nekoga lincovati zato sto ne doji?

----------


## MGrubi

ne osuđujem

----------


## Stijena

ne osuđujem jer i ja sam bila u identičnoj situaciji - žarko željela, ali želje su jedno, a stvarnost drugo. 
Još niti danas ne znam zašto zapravo nismo uspjeli (iako sam sve izanalizirala iz svih kuteva 225 puta), ali znam da nisam samo tako odustala. Isto sam se izdajala dva mjeseca jer sam bar željela da ako već nemam taj osjećaj dojenja, moje dijete dobije prirodnog bar onoliko koliko može. Što znači izdajati se za svaki obrok znaju samo majke koje su to prošle....i ne nikako nije komotnije prati i sterilizirati flašice, kupovati precijenjeno adaptirano i svaki put kad izađeš iz stana vući pet torbi da bi djetetu mogao dati svjež obrok....
...ali najviše me žalosti kad vidim i čujem majke koje mogu dojiti jer su zdrave, imaju mlijeka, djeca hoće (o da je bar moje htjelo..)...i onda čujem različite gluposti - nije mu dosta, gladan je, i prvo (dijete) mi je bilo na ****-u nakon mjesec dana, pa je živ i zdrav....to me ipak užasava bez obzira što ja nisam uspjela, ali tako nikada nisam razmišljala
doduše, isto ne znam ni što bih u koži dojilica koje doje i po dvije-tri godine, ali vjerujem da ti to u tom slučaju postane stil života i da za drugačije niti ne znaš

----------


## andrea

ne osuđujem, ne ispitujem, ne iščuđavam se, ne dijelim savjete, naročito ako me nitko ništa nije pitao   :Smile:

----------


## Riana

Ma ne osuđujem, ali se ponekad ljutim.
Istina, mi nismo imali nimalo problema s dojenjem pa mi je teže razumijeti one koje zbog problema posustanu, a za one koje preferiraju komociju ni nemam lijepe riječi, pa neću ništa zucnuti.  :Grin:

----------


## limunada

O onima koje nisu htjele dojiti ne želim uopće debatirati. Isto tako ni o onima koje ZAISTA nisu mogle dojiti.
Ovdje mislim na mame koje su realno mogle, imale su i želju, ali su možda olako odustale kad nije išlo onako kako su zamišljale.
Što mislite kolika je uloga okoline u ranom odustajanju od dojenja?

Ja sam na svoje oči vidjela koliko najbliži mogu odmoći, ali sam isto tako osjetila koliko znači kad te netko blizak podržava.

----------


## MGrubi

> Što mislite kolika je uloga okoline u ranom odustajanju od dojenja?.


velika. prevelika

----------


## Shiny

Općenito me ljute ovakva pitanja-osuđujete li?
Tko ima pravo osuđivati ikoga na temelju njihova odgoja ili u ovom slučaju prehrane djece?
Osuđujete li kad roditelji viču na djecu?
Osuđujete li pušenje u trudnoći i kod dojenja?
Osuđujete li mame koje bebama daju dudu?
Osuđujete li davanje kravljeg mlijeka prije prve godine djetetovog života?
Itd.itd.itd......

----------


## LeaB

> Što mislite kolika je uloga okoline u ranom odustajanju od dojenja?


Mislim da je važna, ali nije presudna. Važna je spoznaja majke o tome što je dojenje, kako dojiti, biti informirana.

Ja sam odustala iz jada, koji je nastupio u neznanju. I žao mi je.
No uskoro ću opet imati priliku dojiti dijete i obnaružala sam se s knjigama, rodama i ostalim prodojenačkim sadržajem.

Ne bih osuđivala nikoga, no voljela bi da su mame malo osvještenije kad se radi o  izboru NE dojenja radi komocije.

----------


## leonisa

ne osudjujem ali se zderem u sebi. i tuzna sam.

----------


## Maruška

ne osuđujem, samo mi je krivo...

----------


## roko006

> Ja uglavnom uvijek dajem savjet kako i zašto, ali ako vidim da me uporno ignorira više ne govorim ništa.
> S druge strane kad sam doma i kad odem na spavanje samo kaj ne puknem od muke, a neznam zašto se toliko živciram, možda i nebi kad bi vidjela da neka mama stvarno uz sav svoj trud na kraju ne uspije, ali me strašno iživcira kad onako kaže: ja nemam dosta mlijeka, a s druge strane hoda bosa po kući, dnevno popije jednu čašu soka i više vjeruje susjedi koja je savjetuje da bebe na adaptiranom bolje napreduju.
> Tako da se pokušavam suzdržati koliko mogu, a u sebi pucam od jada.


Ovako i ja. I baš me ponekad pogodi. A šta ćeš.

----------


## Saki79

Ja ne osuđujem samo ne dozvoljavam da mi netko kaže da se ne moram mučiti ako ne bude išlo, da je lakše samo preći na bočicu. I da tako svi mogu hraniti bebicu. Ja isto želim isključivo dojiti prvih 6 mjeseci i spremna sam napraviti sve što je u mojoj moći da to i uspijem. I kad to kažem onda mi se javljaju sa strane sa savjetima da nema smisla, da ću biti previše umorna, da neću imati volje i snage da mi beba stalno visi na cici. I da ću tek vidjeti kad rodim i kad počnu svi problemi sa dojenjem kako ću brzo odustati. Svatko ima pravo izabrati za sebe a moja odluka je da dojim, zato na tu temu stavim lokot i dalje furam po svom.

----------


## Tinkili

> Što znači izdajati se za svaki obrok znaju samo majke koje su to prošle....i ne nikako nije komotnije prati i sterilizirati flašice,


Izdajam još malo pa 6 mjeseci, izdajat ću još neko vrijeme ali čisto sumnjam da ću doživjeti neki duuugački dojilački staž. Naime izdajanje je teška za*#ncija. Nisam kriva što imam uvučene bradavice, što bebač nije nikad naučio vući...sretna sam i presretna što je prvih pola godine bio isključivo na mom mlijeku....drugu polovicu ćemo pokušati, ali neću više biti tako tvrdoglava u neprestanom izdajanju jer me to naprosto počinje izuzetno umarati i oduzimati previše vremena kojeg kradem bebaču.

----------


## martinaP

Jedna moja prijateljica se izdajala 13 mjeseci   :Naklon:  . Ja nisam sigurna da bih to mogla, ni fizički ni psihički.

----------


## klia

Niti osuđujem, niti suosjećam. Poštujem informirani izbor nedojenja, ali ne mogu svariti priče u kojima su za neuspjeh svi drugi krivi ili one u kojima je netko tobože pokušao sve.

----------


## k2007

kakvo glupo pitanje (bez uvrede). ako netko ne želi dojiti iz svojih razloga, to je njegova stvar. čak i to što možda nije zdravije za dijete od dojenja, i dalje njegova stvar (boljerečeno-njezina). zašto bi se ikoga osuđivalo?? a POGOTOVO ako ne uspije. pa nije njena krivica!!! :?

----------


## koalica

Ne osuđujem nikoga, različiti smo ljudi i imamo pravo na različita mišljenja. I sama sam skoro odustala nekoliko puta, da nisam imala potporu (između ostaloga i rodinu, hvala hvala) vrlo vjerojatno danas ne bih dojila. Samo mi bude krivo što možda te žene nisu imale potporu u okolini i svojim najbližima da ih guraju. I volim mudrovati i nagovarati, ali ako netko ne želi.......njegov život. Nažalost.

----------


## Ivanna

Ne osuđujem, ali mi je žao. Vjerojatno svaka mama ima svoj razlog zašto ne doji. 
Znam mnogo slučajeva kako su majke prestale dojiti ili nisu uopće dojile zbog toga jer navodno nisu imale mlijeka, jer imaju uvučene bradavice itd. itd. Najčešće su mogle uspjeti da su imale pravu podršku i dovoljno znanja, al ja ne volim dijelit savjete ako me nitko niš ne pita (imam takvu jednu u svojoj okolini pa znam kako to čovjeka može iritirat).

----------


## dorotea24

nitko nema pravo osuđivati jer majčinstvo se ne mjeri dojenjem. možda će majka koja je odlučila ne dojiti biti bolja u nekim stvarima od neke mame koja se kune u dojenje. psom toga ne podnosim kada mi netko gura svoje savjete ili ne daj bože latentne osude ako ga nisam ništa pitala pa se i ja klonim takvih postupaka

----------


## ana.m

Ne osuđujem nikoga, ali... Ne govorim o onima koji to stvarno nisu uspjeli, već o onim koji to ne žele pa izmišljaju takve komentare da ti se zavrti u glavi. A znam osobno takvih nekoliko. To mi se čini onako, dvolično. Pa budi fer i reci, ja to ne želim, a ne se izvlačiti na neke stvari koje nemaju veze s mozgom. Pa mi pričati neke tamo nebuloze koje znam da ne mogu biti istinite
I nisam ja sudac da nekoga osuđujem, ali mislim da su sebične one mame koje to ne žele radi njihove komocije. Kažem, sve se ovo ne odnosi na mame koje stvarno imaju opravdanih razloga da nisu dojile.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Mislim da je *limunada* krivo naslovila temu, ne vjerujem da je tako mislila, osuđivati je prejaka riječ. Moja frendica je otpočetka imala negativan stav prema dojenju, i to dojenje nije išlo, ona se izdajala nekoliko mjeseci i prestala. I kaže da joj je to dojenje i izdajanje bila takva tlaka , noćna mora,  ako bude opet rodila da neće ni pokušavati dojiti.
To je njen stav, ja sam joj probala ukazati na prednosti dojenja, ali sam naišla na zid, i odustala. U svemu je potpuno posvećena svom djetetu, ali u vezi dojenja ima otpor.

----------


## momze

> ne osudjujem ali se zderem u sebi. i tuzna sam.


ovako i ja. 
posebice mi je tesko kada vidim mame kako hrane bebicu na bocicu, jednom rukom drze flasicu a u drugoj cigaretu i cakulaju sa frendicom na kavi.   :Sad:  
to mi je pretuzno...

----------


## spooky

ne osuđujem, ali ne dam nikome da kaže da je bolje ne dojiti

----------


## dijanam

Ne osuđujem, ne pitam, ne dajem savjete ako me ne traže, ali ja sam od onih što bi uveli dojenje kao zakonsku obvezu  :Grin:

----------


## andrea

> ali ne dam nikome da kaže *da je bolje ne dojiti*


ja moram priznati da to nisam čula ni od jedne mame koja, iz bilo kojih razloga, nije dojila

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja moram priznati da to nisam čula ni od jedne mame koja, iz bilo kojih razloga, nije dojila


Nisam ni ja, ni ta moja frendica koja je totalno protiv dojenja nije to govorila. Ona misli da je za dijete vjerojatno bolje da doji, ali ona sama kaže da je njoj otpor u glavi, i da zna da je to razlog neuspjeha njenog dojenja, ali to je tako i gotovo. I ne želi se ni malo potruditi da to promjeni. Ali ne misli da je bočica bolja za dijete, ali za nju je bila, po njenim riječima, spas.

----------


## k2007

> ali ona sama kaže da je njoj otpor u glavi, i da zna da je to razlog neuspjeha njenog dojenja, ali to je tako i gotovo. I ne želi se ni malo potruditi da to promjeni. Ali ne misli da je bočica bolja za dijete, ali za nju je bila, po njenim riječima, spas.


ako netko ima otpor u glavi, onda bolje da ne doji. ja konkretno mislim dojiti, i sve ću poduzeti da se to ostvari. ali previše se zaboravljaju i mamine želje, koje su i dalje jednako važne kao i djetetove ukoliko ga ne ugrožavaju, a s druge strane jako djeluju na njihov međuodnos. sve u svemu, ne znam zašto se itko petlja u tuđe načine podizanja djece (dok god nisu opasni za dijete), primjerice dojenje. jer ima puno gorih stvari koje mame čine svojoj djeci (ili ne čine a trebale bi) od dojenja ili ne dojenja.

----------


## limunada

> Mislim da je *limunada* krivo naslovila temu, ne vjerujem da je tako mislila, osuđivati je prejaka riječ.


Možda je prejaka riječ, ali susrela sam se s ljudima koji su skloni reći: mogla je da je htjela/najlakše je odustati/sama si je kriva jer se nije dovoljno trudila... Za mene su to osude, za nekoga možda samo komentari, svatko ima različit prag tolerancije. 
Postavila sam baš takvo izravno pitanje jer nisam ni ja 100% tolerantna kad se radi o (ne)dojenju, iako sam se puno smekšala nakon gotovo 11 mjeseci dojenja. Jer mislim da tek onaj koji na svojoj koži osjeti kako je to kad ti se dijete vrišteći okreće od tebe može lakše razumjeti zbog čega je lakše odustati. 
Hvala bogu, ja sam uz sebe imala muža i rodu, dva najbolja moguća saveznika. Što bi bilo da me muž nije podržavao ili da nisam znala za ovaj forum ne mogu reći. Svatko se treba naći u određenoj situaciji da bi vidio kako će reagirati.
I unatoč svome iskustvu, ili možda baš zbog toga, svaki put kad vidim kako netko diže ruke od dojenja kad nešto krene krivo, dođe mi da tu osobu primim za ramena, dobro protresem i kažem: ne odustaj zbog svog djeteta, trud će ti na kraju biti nagrađen! Bori se! Probleme ćeš brzo zaboraviti, ostat će ti samo sjećanje na nešto neprocjenjivo što si od sebe dala.
A onda mi prođe kroz glavu prvih nekoliko mjeseci mog dojenja, pa mi bude žao te žene jer znam da joj nije lako. Pa i nismo svi isti, netko je dovoljno jak(ili možda dovoljno tvrdoglav) da prebrodi najveće probleme uzdignute glave, a netko će se zbog nečeg manjeg slomiti. 
Dio problema sigurno leži i u ljudskoj prirodi.

Zapravo nisam načisto ni sa samom sobom što bih odgovorila da me netko pitao osuđujem li, ali onako, iskreno. :/

----------


## Morwen

Ne osuđujem! Ni ako mama neće, ni ako kaže da je sve pokušala pa nije uspjela, ni ako usput saznam da nije pokušala baš sve... ni ako ona misli da ne može, ni ako stvarno ne može... Ne osuđujem, jer tko sam ja da ikome sudim!

Samo nastojim biti podrška onima koje traže podršku, nastojim pomoći onima koje traže pomoć, nastojim informirati one koji žele saznati neku info o dojenju. 
Nadalje, poštujem da svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor.

----------


## Ivanna

Ja nisam od nikog čula da je bolje ne dojiti, ali sam čula da je dojenje i hranjenje na flašicu "skoro isto". 
Jedna mama koja ne doji mi je rekla da je njena frendica dojila malu godinu dana pa "je mala svejedno stalno prehlađena, često ima urinarne infekcije." A njeno dijete nema takvih problema pa je zaključila da je svejedno dojiti ili ne. I često čujem da je dojenje danas opet u modi!

----------


## Iva

Kad sam se tek učlanila u Rodu, bila sam pomalo militantna pobornica dojenja i sa sprdnjom gledala sve žene koje nisu dojile, naročito one koje to uopće nisu htjele.

Prvog sina sam dojla 2 godine i moram priznati da sam kroz tu drugu godinu dojenja, počela malo drugačije sagledavati cure koje ne doje ili su rano prestale.

Još uvijek sam 100% za dojenje cijelu prvu godinu i dalje ako to odgovara i mami i bebi, ali ja sam osobno odlučila drugog sina prestati dojiti najkasnije sa 18 mjeseci jer me to jako iscrpljuje, čak sam mu i jedno vrijeme uvela uz cicu i adaptirano navečer prije spavanja čisto iz vlastite komocije, sad smo ponovo samo na cici ili na flašici sa tekućim jogurtom.

Hoću reći da puno lakše shvaćam kad žene, pogotovo sa drugim djetetom se odluče na flašicu iako još uvijek to ne podržavam, naročito kad je to netko meni jako blizak i kome cijelo vrijeme trubim o dojenju, pomažem u problemima oko dojenja i ta ista osoba nakon 6 mjeseci prestane dojit jer joj je to postalo "gadljivo".

E onda me malo srce zaboli...

----------


## lidac2004

> ....susrela sam se s ljudima koji su skloni reći: mogla je da je htjela/najlakše je odustati/sama si je kriva jer se nije dovoljno trudila... Za mene su to osude, za nekoga možda samo komentari, svatko ima različit prag tolerancije.


ja sam bas na ovom forumu procitala dosta puta ovakve izjave tipa "nije se dovoljno trudila" pa se pitam a sta je to nego osuda?

i ko uopce ima pravo pricati o tome da li se neko dovoljno ili nedovoljno trudio, osim same osobe o kojoj je rijec?

ja ne osudjujem jer znam da su teorija i praksa u dosta slucajeva dva sasvim razlicita svijeta.

i da, onaj koji nije imao problema u vecini slucajeva nece vjerovati onome ko je imao, ne kaze se uzalud da sit gladnome ne vjeruje......

----------


## vertex

Dojenje nije jedina komponenta ljubavi i mama xy koja ne doji može dati i više ljubavi svojoj bebi od mame wz koja doji. Zato mi izraz "gurati bočicu u usta" koji se često čita na ovom forumu izuzetno ide na živce - hranjenje na bočicu može biti hranjenje s ljubavlju pa i ako nije najbolji izbor za bebu. Puno mama radi nešto drugo dok doji - gleda televiziju, priča na telefon, ili su na forumu i nisu baš pri svakom podoju koncentrirane samo i jedino na svoju bebu. Kako se onda to zove - "guranje sise u usta"? 
Roditeljstvo je previše složeno da bismo se tako olako smjeli osjećati nadmoćnima.
Ovo dolazi od prodojeće mame koja je oddojila dvojicu i zaljubljena je u dojenje.

----------


## Natasa30

Ma ko ima pravo bilo koga osudjivati. Mislim sam naziv topica mi je koma.
Podrzavam dojenje, podrzavam produzeno dojenje, znam da je dojenje najbolja stvar na svijetu za bebu ali i za mamu, izdajala sam se mjesecima i muku mucila s djecom(koja su eventualno na kraju na kratko zavrsila na adaptiranom) i sad zamisli ja hranim svoje djete na bocicu sa svojim mlijekom negdje u javnosti i sjedi do mene neka pokondirena tikva i mene osudjuje. Ma mislim da je ovo stvarno previse.

----------


## k2007

> Ma ko ima pravo bilo koga osudjivati. Mislim sam naziv topica mi je koma.
> Podrzavam dojenje, podrzavam produzeno dojenje, znam da je dojenje najbolja stvar na svijetu za bebu ali i za mamu, izdajala sam se mjesecima i muku mucila s djecom(koja su eventualno na kraju na kratko zavrsila na adaptiranom) i sad zamisli ja hranim svoje djete na bocicu sa svojim mlijekom negdje u javnosti i sjedi do mene neka pokondirena tikva i mene osudjuje. Ma mislim da je ovo stvarno previse.


potpisujem   :Naklon:

----------


## limunada

> Ma ko ima pravo bilo koga osudjivati. Mislim sam naziv topica mi je koma.


Slažem se da nitko nema pravo nikoga osuđivati. Ali i sama vjerojatno znaš kako je ta krilatica često deklarativna, a u stvarnosti bude drugačije. 
A što se tiče naziva topica - čemu okolišati? Možda bi ti se više svidjelo da sam pitala npr. Kako gledate na mame koje nisu ili su kratko dojile svoju djecu? A misliš li da bi se odgovori puno razlikovali od ovih ovdje? 
 :Kiss:

----------


## vertex

Zašto bi naslov topica bio koma? Može vam biti koma da ljudi osuđuju, ali tim više je naslov topica u redu. Tako ja to vidim.
Tim više što se slažem sa limunadom da je neosuđivanje uglavnom samo deklarativno.

----------


## maria71

Natasa kao u i uvijek u sridu!

----------


## Tiwi

> Općenito me ljute ovakva pitanja-osuđujete li?
> Tko ima pravo osuđivati ikoga na temelju njihova odgoja ili u ovom slučaju prehrane djece?
> Osuđujete li kad roditelji viču na djecu?
> Osuđujete li pušenje u trudnoći i kod dojenja?
> Osuđujete li mame koje bebama daju dudu?
> Osuđujete li davanje kravljeg mlijeka prije prve godine djetetovog života?
> Itd.itd.itd......


Usvojim stavovima, u svojoj glavi, u svom razgovoru s MMom  i u svom nastojanju da napravim bolje sve sto si nabrojala ja osudjujem. Ali ja nisam mjerilo, ja sam prekriticna, prenepopustljiva, prestroga i presve kad je u pitanju moju tjecaj na tako maloi bespomocno stvorenje kao sto je beba (moja, tvoja, posvojena, rodjena, svejedno) Za mene djeca su ta koja imaju pravo biti iskljucivo dojena do 6 mj, imaju pravo biti pazena i mazena u svojoj obitelji, imaju pravo na cisti zrak koji udisu, imaju pravo da su obavezno u autosjedalici, imaju pravo da odrastaju i zive bez nasilja i tako dalje. Samo, tko pita djecu  :/

----------


## k2007

ja sam recimo totalno za dojenje, po svemu. uvjerena da je najbolje, i za mamu i za bebu.

ALI...

kad pročitam kako se nekome 'diže tlak' i 'srce slama' kad vide lijepu mamu, s lijepom bebicom, ali istu tu mamu - kojeg li grijeha - s bočicom u ruci!
meni je puno neugodnije vidjeti ženu kako vadi sisu usred tramvaja, kafića, ili na stanici za bus. znam da dojke za vrijeme dojenja imaju SVRHU, no šta bi bilo da neka koja NEMA SVRHU izvadi dudu među gomilom ljudi, onako, iz čistog mira. malo neukusno, zar ne? a vidjela sam NE JEDNU dojilju koja toliko uživa u dojenju da prikazuje to cijelome svijetu (umjesto da ode postrance podojiti, ili jednostavno izdoji doma, pa bebu hrani na bočicu SA SVOJIM MLIJEKOM). mislim da takvi prizori odvraćaju buduće potencijalne dojilje od istoga.

----------


## Deaedi

> limunada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   ....susrela sam se s ljudima koji su skloni reći: mogla je da je htjela/najlakše je odustati/sama si je kriva jer se nije dovoljno trudila... Za mene su to osude, za nekoga možda samo komentari, svatko ima različit prag tolerancije. 
> 
> 
> ja sam bas na ovom forumu procitala dosta puta ovakve izjave tipa "nije se dovoljno trudila" pa se pitam a sta je to nego osuda?
> 
> i ko uopce ima pravo pricati o tome da li se neko dovoljno ili nedovoljno trudio, osim same osobe o kojoj je rijec?
> ...


Potpisujem. 




> U zadnjih godinu dana vidjela sam jednom ili dvaput, nisam sigurna, mamu kako u SB doji dijete u parku. Svi ostali su bebicama, bez obzira na dob, gurali flasice u usta.


Ova formulacija "gurali flasice u usta" je po meni jedna vrsta osudjivanja. Inga, ti ne mozes znati razloge zasto neka mama koju ne poznajes i ne znas njenu pricu, hrani dijete na bocicu, pa se ne bi trebala takvim scenama"  cuditi.

Ja nisam nikako uspjela dojiti. (niti uz pomoc dr. Stanojevica, babica,patronazne, pedijatra, SOS telefona). Izdajala sam se mjesec i pol, a onda teski apces, infekcija. Pa operacija dojke, nakon koje sam se oporavljala duze nego od carskog. Na UZV su mi rekli da imam suzene kanalice. Zaustavili mlijeko. Neki ljudi i dalje misle da se nisam dovoljno trudila. Ja znam da nisam vise mogla. No, najvise me smeta kada osudju ljudi koji ne znaju ovu pricu. Pa su se u parku iscudjavali bocici koju "guram" djetetu u usta.

----------


## mamuška

ja sam buduća potencijalna dojilja i ne smetaju mi cice na cesti, baš mi ih je lijepo vidjet.

----------


## k2007

> ja sam buduća potencijalna dojilja i ne smetaju mi cice na cesti, baš mi ih je lijepo vidjet.


i ja sam buduća dojilja, i mogu reći da jedva čekam  :Smile:  

ali to je intiman čin između mame i djeteta, a pogotovo intiman za javnost jer otkriva dijelove tijela koje pokrivamo još od modnog stila staaare krete. možda dojilja s golom cicom razumije drugu s obje gole, ali ljudi koji nisu u toj situaciji, njima je to često neukusno i neprilično. što se mene tiče, s pravom. 

ali to je samo moje mišljenje. znam da će moje cice ostati ispod odjeće dok su nazočni tuđi muževi, djeca i teenageri - bez obzira na dojenje.

----------


## princezica

k 2007 možda si mene vidjela da dojim u tramvaju,ja sam od tih mama koje bez problema vade sisu u tramvaju kako ti to kažeš,nikad mi nije bilo neugodno i posve mi je prirodno da ako dijete plače da mu mama da cicu,ni jedan ni drugi nisu u životu pili na bočicu i da ih još deset rodim postupala bi isto

----------


## mamuška

i ja mislim da je intiman čin između mame i djeteta, al ak je djete gledno- daš mu jest. ne moraju svi gledat samo zato što je cica vani. ak hoće gledat, nek gledaju...i opet, ak je mami nelagodno, slobodno se pokrije ili skloni od pogleda nepoznatih...ali mislim da je to normalna stvar, pa to je dojka i ona doji! ispunjava svoju funkciju!

----------


## k2007

ok, divim se na hrabrosti i ležernosti. meni je to neobično vidjeti na javnom mjestu punom ljudi, i ne znam baš hoću li dopuštati drugima da 'bleje' u moju cicu.......ali uvijek dajem slobodu izbora. 
nemam ništa direktno protiv tebe ili bilo koje dojilje koja to čini pred drugima  jer nužda tako nalaže situaciju.
ali imam osudu prema tome NAČELNO, tj. mislim da bi se više trebao odvajati i razlikovati intimni prostor od javnog. recimo, da se počne 'gablati' u kazalištima (dovoljno mi je neukusno neuredno obžderavanje u kinu) i tramvajima, pa obavljanje nužde, presvlačenje pelena nasred Trga i tome slično...gdje bi tome bio kraj?

ok, skrenula sam s teme...ispričavam se unaprijed...  :Grin:

----------


## Romina

Nikoga ne osuđejem jel nemam pravo na to  :Wink:

----------


## k2007

> i opet, ak je mami nelagodno, slobodno se pokrije ili skloni od pogleda nepoznatih...ali mislim da je to normalna stvar, pa to je dojka i ona doji! ispunjava svoju funkciju!


ne osporavam da je normalna stvar. i ne komentiram dojilje koje se sklone i pokriju, dapače, pričam o tome da bi tako trebalo i biti. kažem da nije baš svako vrijeme u svakom trenutku idealno za dojenje. uvijek se može pomaknuti u neki kutak i sl.

----------


## princezica

sve ok samo mi se učinilo da si malo pregrubo opisala sve to,ali kad ti budeš dojila možda to doživiš da drukčiji način nego ovako iz  perspektive nekog sa strane.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## k2007

greška - svako MJESTO ne svako vrijeme

----------


## vendela

> Ja ne osuđujem samo ne dozvoljavam da mi netko kaže da se ne moram mučiti ako ne bude išlo, da je lakše samo preći na bočicu. I da tako svi mogu hraniti bebicu. Ja isto želim isključivo dojiti prvih 6 mjeseci i spremna sam napraviti sve što je u mojoj moći da to i uspijem. I kad to kažem onda mi se javljaju sa strane sa savjetima da nema smisla, da ću biti previše umorna, da neću imati volje i snage da mi beba stalno visi na cici. I da ću tek vidjeti kad rodim i kad počnu svi problemi sa dojenjem kako ću brzo odustati. Svatko ima pravo izabrati za sebe a moja odluka je da dojim, zato na tu temu stavim lokot i dalje furam po svom.


  Potpisujem sve navedeno  :Kiss:

----------


## mamuška

pa dobro, ne bi baš u crkvi dojila...dok me svi sveci gledaju...a i velečasni...  :Grin:

----------


## Ceca

Ja ne osudjujem, jer je to po meni vezano i za shvatanje vaspitanja dece. Prosto dojenje je moje opredeljenje i potrebu da prve godine zivota svoje dece stavim u prvi plan. Prvih godina njihovih zivota sam im neophodna i sve je podredjeno njima. Brzo mi nenako godine prolaze i vrlo brzo im vise 'necu trebati', naravno ne bukvalno.
 Zelim da sto vise provedem vremena sa njima i u sve to mi se uklopilo i dojenje.
 Ja imam dva iskustva-Minu sam dojiula svega 8 meseci, a Filipa jos uvek dojim.

I da imam koleginicu koja ne deli moje shvatanje vaspitanja, njoj je bitan njen komoditet, ali to je njeno i ja je ne osudujem. Mi nismo na istim talasnim duzinama, ali se slazemo, postujemo tudje misljenje.

----------


## mamazika

Prije par mjeseci sam se vozila u tramvaju s jednom obitelji stranaca (ameri, čini mi se) s 2 djece, jedno od njih mala beba. I počne beba plakati, mama se malo ogledavala po tramvaju (a to su oni niskopodni u kojima su svi koji sjede baš na izložbi) i odlučila ipak podojiti bebu (ništa se nije vidjelo). I onda jedan tip počne njurgati, srećom sebi u bradu... ja sam se jedva suzdržala da ga ne pitam da li mu se više sviđa slušati bebu da urla u tramvaju...
Mene više od mama koje odustanu od dojenja ljute loši savjeti "stručnjaka" u zdravstvu. Ne mogu shvatiti i osuđujem mame koje ne doje zbog komoditeta. Mislim, čak i država ih plaća da godinu dana brinu o djetetu i pruže mu nabolji start, a one jednostavno zabušavaju...
K2007, kad prvi put pocrveni guza, mijenjat ćeš pelene i u hnk... a o počecima kretanja svijetom bez pelena da ne pričam   :Grin:

----------


## k2007

> K2007, kad prvi put pocrveni guza, mijenjat ćeš pelene i u hnk... a o počecima kretanja svijetom bez pelena da ne pričam


ok, ok....   :Predaja:  
ali niste me dobro shvatili. poanta je da i u hnk-u postoji wc ili malo izdvojeni  prostor. ne moram se baš penjati na pozornicu. 

 :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

u Ši je jedino diskretno mjesto za mjenjanje pelene - vlastito auto

----------


## leonisa

> k 2007 možda si mene vidjela da dojim u tramvaju,ja sam od tih mama koje bez problema vade sisu u tramvaju kako ti to kažeš,nikad mi nije bilo neugodno i posve mi je prirodno da ako dijete plače da mu mama da cicu,ni jedan ni drugi nisu u životu pili na bočicu i da ih još deset rodim postupala bi isto


  :Love:  
i ja vadim, di treba, kad treba, zbog cega treba- oce jesti, oce piti, oce se maziti. ona trazi, ja dajem. sve ostalo je- nebitno  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*k2007* ljeto kad sam zatrudnila bila je na plaži jedna mama s bebom koja je dojila gdje je stigla i na plaži i u kafiću iznad plaže.
Meni je to bilo bezveze, tako bez pardona biti samo u oskudnom badiću, spuknuti cicu van u prepunom kafiću i dojiti. Dobro ta mama i njeno društvo su nas i zbog drugih stvari živcirali, oholosti, ponašanja "ovo je naša plaža" glasnih komentara... Ali moram priznati da mi to njeno dojenje tada nije leglo. 
Iduće ljeto sam ja na istoj toj plaži dojila svoju Vanju. I tada mi je to bilo savršeno normalno. Istina ja bi sjela sa strane, pokrila malo sebe i dijete ručnikom ili pelenicom, ili bi izvadila sisu iz majice da ne bude svima na izvolite već samo mom djetetu, ali sam dojila vani. I u dućanu, i u parku, i u tramvaju diskretno, koliko sam mogla, ali sam dojila kad god mi je dijete bilo gladno.
Stavovi se mjenjaju, kad za godinu dana vidimo *k2007* na sred Jelačić placa kako doji   :Grin:  .

----------


## leonisa

bilo je pakleno ljeto kad su Leu poceli muciti zubi (kraj proslog 6.mj.). mogla sam je dojiti samo ako sam je drzala u narucju, setala i pjevusila. savrseno mi je dosao bikini na kojem bi samo pomakla ljevo ili desno gornji dio i Lea je bila na sisi. tako sam se setala po plazi, sumi, cesti...i nisam mislila u tom trenutku na nikoga osim na Leu. nisam vidjela nikog osim Leu. u tom trenutku svijet oko nas nije postojao. nadam se da ce tako biti i sa vama  :Love:

----------


## Balarosa

> ali to je intiman čin između mame i djeteta, a pogotovo intiman za javnost jer otkriva dijelove tijela koje pokrivamo još od modnog stila staaare krete. možda dojilja s golom cicom razumije drugu s obje gole, ali ljudi koji nisu u toj situaciji, njima je to često neukusno i neprilično. što se mene tiče, s pravom.


Više cice se vidi navečer kad prošetaš po gradu nego kod prosječne mame dojilice pri hranjenju bebe.

----------


## Zorana

Bebina glad bi valjda trebala doci prije necijih predodzbi o tome sta je intiman cin, sta ne. 
Dojenje je mozda "previse intiman cin" u nasoj nakaradnoj kulturi. Dojenje u javnosti samo po sebi nimalo ne ometa tu intimnost i privrzenost koju mama i beba osjecaju. 
Ometaju je upravo autsajderi sa svojim pogresnim tumacenjem uloge zenskih grudi. Pa valjda je pravo na prehranu vaznije od seksualne simbolike.

----------


## k2007

> kad za godinu dana vidimo *k2007* na sred Jelačić placa kako doji   .


reći ću samo....nadam se da budete  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## k2007

> valjda je pravo na prehranu vaznije od seksualne simbolike.


slažem se, ali nije tako, osim mami i bebi koje doje. i ženama koje su dojile. tak je i meni sad čudno vidjeti ženu u tramvaju, a kad ja 'krenem u akciju', bit će mi nešto najnormalnije. sve ja to kužim... samo što je nekima to neukusno, ili primamljivo (muškarcima), ili neprilično... sve samo ne 'hranjivo'.

popest ću se ja i na banovog konja i podojiti, samo da mi beba bude zdrava   :Laughing:  ..........ali dok mogu, radije ću se sakriti u neki malo intimniji kutak. ne iz sramote, možda više učtivosti prema onima koji ne shvaćaju 'prehrambene navike'. možda i zato da se netko ne zableji prema mojoj sisi kao sex.objektu, bar ne dok mali fino papa   :Mad:

----------


## k2007

još samo da dodam uz bijelu zastavicu   :Smile:  

dojenje je sigurno najljepši trenutak zbližavanja mame i njene bebe. javno sada kažem - jedva čekam   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

ja ne mislim da dok beba doji da muskarci gledaju moju sisu, a ni da je dozivljavaju u tom trenutku kao seks objekt. kad pogledas npr. moj avatar, sta prvo vidis? sta uocis? kad tek uocis onaj dio dojke? i jel ga dozivljavas kao seks objekt? a pazi, to je pogled iz moje perspektive. iz neke trece se ne vidi niti priblizno toliko  :Wink:  
ma joj kad otkrijes ljepotu dojenja, di ce ti biti kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

:Smile:  Razumijem sto hoces reci.
Ja sam za apsolutnu slobodu sto se tice dojenja u javnosti. Ali, ako se mama osjeca ugodnije u nekom mirnijem kutku, naravno da ga onda treba i potraziti.
Sto se mirnijih kutaka tice, nekad se i bebe osjecaju ugodnije dok doje na mirnom mjestu.

----------


## Ceca

Ma skoro da sam mislila i ja kao ti k2007. Zivim u malom mestu u kome je dojenje u javnosti nesto jako strasno , ali u vreme kad je F. bio beba i kad se zaplace i ne mozes mu objasniti dojia sam ga u centru garda na klupi. U tim trenucima nisam razmisljala da li neko gleda.

----------


## limunada

> ja sam prekriticna, prenepopustljiva, prestroga i presve kad je u pitanju moju tjecaj na tako maloi bespomocno stvorenje kao sto je beba


Joj, Tiwi, mislim da bi mi život ponekad bio puno lakši da nisam takva. Ali ne mogu protiv sebe. Valjda sam pretvrdoglava.
I onda ispadam šašava jer perem pelene, dajem djetetu piti vodu ili čaj bez šećera, nemam hodalicu... Pa mi kažu: daj oladi malo, pretjeruješ.
A ne zvuči li i to kao osuda? Jer, kad mi to kažu u lice, mogu si zamisliti što mi govore iza leđa.
Hvala Bogu, imuna sam na zlobne komentare. Zato imamo 2 uha - na jedno unutra pa na drugo van. 8)

----------


## jadro

> ne osuđujem, ne ispitujem, ne iščuđavam se, ne dijelim savjete, naročito ako me nitko ništa nije pitao


potpisujem

----------


## Natasa30

Eto zaboravila sam reci da podrzavam dojenje u javnosti bilo gdje bilo kad.

I potpisujem ovo sto je Zorana rekla da nekom nesmeta javnost kako mami tako ni bebi a ima i mama i beba koje vole mir i tisinu.

I dalje mi to osudjivanje nije jasno jer nemislim da bilo ko ima pravo za nekog osudjivati.

----------


## ornela_m

Osudjujem.
Nerado koristim ovaj pojam, no u ovom kontekstu ne nalazim drugi pogodan. Koristim ga iskljucivo za majke koje su olako odustale, uglavnom zbog kvazi-komoditeta. A one koje su odustale zbog neznanja, ne imanja podrske, zasute savjetima o adaptiranom mlijeku, zbog neiskustva i straha za bebu koja ce ostati gladna - njih ne mogu osuditi.

Majku koja je u jednom hrvatskom rodilistu rodila prvo dijete i dojila, a u inozemnom drugo i rekla "bas super, nisu me gnjavili da dojim kao kod nas" - osudjujem.

Buducu majku s jednog britanskog foruma koji povremeno citam i koja po njenim rijecima "nece dojiti jer joj je to bez veze, ne moze zammisliti da je beba pristekana na nju non-stop" a inace je med. sestra na porodjajnom odjelu i zbog profesije to mora promovirati osudjujem maksimalno.

Majku koja je pored svih savjeta kojima su je zasipali osjecala da ne treba prestati s dojenjem i sa bebina 2.5 mjeseca ga uspjela vratiti na potpuno dojenje - gledam novim ocima, a i prije sam je cijenila. Nemam pojma sta mene ceka za koji tjedan, ali ona mi je velika inspiracija.

----------


## Trina

Svatko ima svoje kriterije,svoje granice,svoju "normalu" itd itd....
Da je meni netko ,nakon što sam kao iskuskusna majka drugog djeteta ostala NEPOVRATNO bez mlijeka zbog velikog emocionalnog šoka kojeg sam tada doživjela,počeo mudrovati o "samo 1 % žena koje ne mogu dojiti,o mom komoditetu,štetnosti umjetnog mlijeka, o nemogućnosti ostajanja BEZ mlijeka odjedanput itd itd.." vjerojatno se ne bi dobro proveo.U tom trenu bilo mi je važno samo da mi dijete bude zadovoljno i sito.
Nije mi normalno da se dojenjem mjeri količina ljubavi prema djetetu,to već prelazi svaku mjeru.
Ja dojim jer volim i želim dojiti a to što netko ne želi iz bilo kojeg razloga,mene apsolutno ne zanima.
Sina sam prestala dojiti s 13 mj zbog komoditeta,budio se 15 puta noću i ja to nisam htjela.Zato sam ga prestala dojiti.Jer ja nisam samo dojilja nego i osoba s nekakvim granicama.Meni je žao što neke žene ne shvaćaju da nismo svi isti i da nemaju pravo petljati se u neke stvari

----------


## Trina

iskuskusna=iskusna  :Grin:

----------


## koalica

Čitala sam Leonisin tekst u mamam&bebama i rekla je da je zaljubljena u dojenje, a mislim da lagano počinjem kontat što to znači. Sad kad smo prošli sve one skokove u razvoju mislim da se i ja zaljubljujem   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

k2007, pa trg bana je baš baby-friendly mjesto.   :Wink:  

na onoj kamenoj klupi možeš odložiti stvari, rasprostrti podlogu za presvlačenje, izvaditi bebu iz marame i promijeniti pelenu, sjesti i dojiti do mile volje... i još vidiš kad ti dolazi tramvaj.  8)

----------


## k2007

> k2007, pa trg bana je baš baby-friendly mjesto.   
> 
> na onoj kamenoj klupi možeš odložiti stvari, rasprostrti podlogu za presvlačenje, izvaditi bebu iz marame i promijeniti pelenu, sjesti i dojiti do mile volje... i još vidiš kad ti dolazi tramvaj.  8)


živa istina   :Laughing:  
samo što ipak živim u blizini, pa ću mišeka zamoliti da se strpi minutu!   :Smile:

----------


## summer

Joooj sto smo svi odjednom turbo-tolerantni... Ne bi se tako dalo uvijek zakljuciti citajuci forum  :Smile: 

Ja takodjer u sebi osudjujem (u nedostatku bolje rijeci) postupak majki koje samo zbog svog komoditeta ne doje dijete do 6. mjeseci. I moje je pravo da mislim o takvim postupcima sto god zelim. Nikome misljenje ne nabijam na nos, ne mislim o toj majci da je losa, da ne voli svoje dijete, ni nikakve slicne budalastine, ali taj postupak osudjujem. I ne zurim s misljenjem cim vidim bocicu, zadrzavam ga samo za majke koje same daju do znanja da im je nesto, tlaka, izlasci, spavanje, izgled sisa i sl. bilo bitnije od najzdravije hrane (i jos mnogocega) za njihovo dijete.

----------


## Lea L.

Ne osuđujem ja nikoga,ali mi je isto tako teško razumjeti kad netko odustane od nečeg tako bitnig bez imalo truda.
Ne razumijem kad mi frendica koja je dojila puna tri dana kaže:drugi put neću ni pokušavati,meni to ne ide"
Kad mi ponosno kaže:Malo su ti se objesile cice,moje su iste ko prije"
Kad Luki tepaju"Jadno dijete,neda ti mama (kršitelj koda)a piti,neda ti keksić,dat ću ti ja kad zločesta mama neće vidjet"
Vjerojatno ni oni ne osuđuju mene,ali me ne razumiju,pa tako ni ja njih.
S druge strane svaka čast ženama koje su dale sve od sebe pa nije išlo.

----------


## DaDo

dalma moram reći da nisam računala na usvajanje, ali mislim da je to druga priča..naravno krasna i divna, ali majka koja usvaja dijete ne može dojiti.
možda kad čitam vaše postove, vidim da je osuda prejaka riječ, i mogu reći ne osuđujem, ali ih i ne razumijem..iako to nije potpuna istina, jer ih ja u dubini duše osuđujem. što ću, ne mogu si pomoći. ide mi to na živce  :Smile:

----------


## Stijena

> Udruga RODA ni na koji način ne osuđuje niti želi osuđivati roditelje zbog njihove odluke ili stjecaja okolnosti koji su doveli do toga da njihovo dijete nije dojeno. Također smo svjesni da je ovo vrlo emocionalno pitanje koje dira u srž svakog roditelja i želimo naglasiti da je naš stav da dojenje ne čini roditelja već ga njime čini sveokupni pristup roditeljstvu koji se razlikuje od roditelja do roditelja ali im je zajednički cilj poštivanje, uvažavanje i dobrobit djeteta. Majke koje ne doje svoju djecu nisu zbog toga loše majke, kao što nisu ni sve majke koje doje svoju djecu dobre majke.


 citirano sa pravila ponašanja na rodinom forumu
Sjetila sam se da sam ovo negdje ovdje pročitala i nema boljih riječi s kojima bih se više mogla složiti

----------


## k2007

super je sročen ovaj citat rodine udruge, koji je navela *Stijena*, mislim da se sa njime svi možemo složiti.

malo off topic (ali zato što sam ovdje relativno nova), zanima me zašto se onda bojkotira paket sretne bebe? ako mi netko može pojasniti u dvije rečenice, jer nije mi jasno uz ovako tolerantni tekst o dojenju i roditeljstvu? (da netko krivo ne shvati, u mom pitanju njema ironije, samo čito zanimanje)

----------


## Stijena

pa vjerojatno zato što ako ništa drugo, traže osobne podatke u zamjenu jer su ti kao "dali" nekakvih par testerića nečega, i onda ti čitavu godinu na adresu stižu raznorazličita sr...... u kojima se reklamira sve i svašta, pa i adaptirano (to dođe odmah da ako slučajno dojiš, da ne bi predugo)

----------


## Stijena

Ovo možda nije stvarno tako, nego sam si ja to tako protumačila, a netko službeni će ti objasniti stvarno zašto

----------


## MGrubi

> malo off topic (ali zato što sam ovdje relativno nova), zanima me zašto se onda bojkotira paket sretne bebe? ako mi netko može pojasniti u dvije rečenice, jer nije mi jasno uz ovako tolerantni tekst o dojenju i roditeljstvu? (da netko krivo ne shvati, u mom pitanju njema ironije, samo čito zanimanje)


imaš na portalu lijepo objašnjeno:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2316
 :Wink:

----------


## k2007

thanks na info   :Smile:

----------


## Riana

Meni je prvih mjesec-dva bilo malo neugodno dojiti pred užom obitelji, i mislila sam da nikad neću u javnosti. sjela bih okrenuta leđima ili otišla u sobu. No tu 'nelagodu' sam brzo prevazišla, naročito jer mi beba nije dala nešto prostora za razmišljanje... Na moru je dojenje buknulo u javnosti. Bilo je dosta mami koje su također dojile i bile smo jedna drugoj podrška.
također se trudim i sada, pohvaliti, ili se nasmiješiti barem, svakoj mami koja doji u javnosti, a ovako naravno da hvalim.

----------


## MGrubi

> Na moru je dojenje buknulo u javnosti. Bilo je dosta mami koje su također dojile i bile smo jedna drugoj podrška..


ista stvar
čim smo izašli iz mora mala bi bila gladna ka vuk, šta sam drugo mogla, lijepo smo legle na ležajku ispod borića, malo se zaklonili i podojili

----------


## zmaj

dakle...nisam sve postove pročitala, al.... ak "odrasli" ljudi mogu u javnosti jesti (restorani, sladoledi....), piti, ljubakati se hodati u "do pupka" dekolteima, minjacima....i "svima" je to normalno....ako na kioscima vidim ovaj, onaj porno časopis i na tv reklamama, jumbo plakatima, emisijama....i "nitko" se ne buni....a zašto, ama ZAŠTo bi se moje beban i ja trebali suzdržavati??? pogotovo jer je dojeje nešto sasvim pozitivno, za razliku od mnogo toga gore navedenog...meni je to sve postalo licemjerje...kao kad mi je jedna bliska osoba napomenula d što dojim dijete (vadim sisu   :Laughing:  ) pred mlađim klincima....a samo za info ta ista osoba se pred tim klincima prešetava u toplesu....i za info ta osoba nije baš dojila svoju dicu....jel sad ja napadam? mislim da ne ....sam sam revoltirana licimjerstvom....što sve ne gledamo na tc-u, al kad vidimo dojenje...ajme majko....

----------


## zmaj

ispravak tc-u = tv-u

----------


## k2007

> dakle...nisam sve postove pročitala, al.... ak "odrasli" ljudi mogu u javnosti jesti (restorani, sladoledi....), piti, ljubakati se hodati u "do pupka" dekolteima, minjacima....i "svima" je to normalno....ako na kioscima vidim ovaj, onaj porno časopis i na tv reklamama, jumbo plakatima, emisijama....i "nitko" se ne buni....a zašto, ama ZAŠTo bi se moje beban i ja trebali suzdržavati??? pogotovo jer je dojeje nešto sasvim pozitivno, za razliku od mnogo toga gore navedenog...meni je to sve postalo licemjerje...kao kad mi je jedna bliska osoba napomenula d što dojim dijete (vadim sisu   ) pred mlađim klincima....a samo za info ta ista osoba se pred tim klincima prešetava u toplesu....i za info ta osoba nije baš dojila svoju dicu....jel sad ja napadam? mislim da ne ....sam sam revoltirana licimjerstvom....što sve ne gledamo na tc-u, al kad vidimo dojenje...ajme majko....


osjećam se krivom da sam zakuhala ovu raspravu, pa evo da zaključimo...zaključak je taj dojenje nije ništa NEPRILIČNO, ali eto znam za ljude koji to tako komentiraju. i jedini komentar koji sam ja dala s time u vezi jest da *ja osobno*  ne bih dojila recimo u tramvaju ili punom kafiću...bi na javnom mjestu, ali malo bi se sakrila. to je čisto moje razmišljanje i nisam mislila ikoga 'licemjerno uvrijediti'.  :Saint:

----------


## zmaj

ma nemaš frke draga....eto ja sam se pokrivala s tetrom sebe i njega... al daj zamisli....dok je svima pod normalno ak ne i poželjno vidit vauuu dekolte....tak se masa zgraža nad dojenjem u javnosti....ak de facto tehnički razmislimo ŠTO SE VIDI??? sam dio sise isto kao i u dekolteu...ostat se MLJACKA   :Laughing:

----------


## k2007

ispravak: "dojenje *u javnosti*  nije ništa neprilično...."

ps. evo super primjera koji objašnjava moje stajalište:
obiteljski ručak, mama, tata, svekrva, obiteljski prijatelj sa ženom, ujak, ujna itd itd.... sjedim s njima za stolom, a vrijeme je dojenja. neću ga podojiti za stolom. ustat ću, i podojiti ga u drugoj sobi. jel to razumljivo?

 :Smile:  ...pogotovo ako nije riječ samo o familiji...

----------


## k2007

> al daj zamisli....dok je svima pod normalno ak ne i poželjno vidit vauuu dekolte....tak se masa zgraža nad dojenjem u javnosti..


pa da nije sav narod tako opsjednut sisama i seksom, ne bi se radila frka oko najprirodnijeg mogućeg hranjenja djeteta! al samo kažem...radi se frka. i znam nekolicinu muškaraca koji su se 'zablejali' u 'dobru mamu koja doji'. fuj. nije žena kriva, da se razumijemo. al to je jednostavno tako

----------


## zmaj

> znam nekolicinu muškaraca koji su se 'zablejali' u 'dobru mamu koja doji'


fuj...

----------


## k2007

> znam nekolicinu muškaraca koji su se 'zablejali' u 'dobru mamu koja doji'
> 			
> 		
> 
> fuj...


*pa točno to ---- fuj*

----------


## zmaj

> ps. evo super primjera koji objašnjava moje stajalište: 
> obiteljski ručak, mama, tata, svekrva, obiteljski prijatelj sa ženom, ujak, ujna itd itd.... sjedim s njima za stolom, a vrijeme je dojenja. neću ga podojiti za stolom. ustat ću, i podojiti ga u drugoj sobi. jel to razumljivo?


je i ja bi tak napravila....al kad si vanka??? moja javnost: trgovački lanac više puta, čekaonica doma zdravlja, kafić sa separeima, auto na "vidljivim" pozicijama   :Laughing:  , ....nitko se nije previše zalejao...jedan mladi par se slatko smijao!! mi uglavnom pokriveni tetrom....vire samo noge koje letaju amo tamo   :Grin:

----------


## znatizeljna

Pozdrav!
Baš mi je drago što je pokrenuta ova tema. U zadnje vrijeme puno razmišljam o svim svojim poznatim mamama. Ispada da je velikom broju 'misteriozno' nestalo mlijeka u jako kratkom vremenu, a isto tako su im bebe počele spavati po cijelu noć nakon što su im dali adaptirano. Meni je to grozno. Bez obzira na to koliko sam umorna, ne pada mi na pamet posegnuti za takvim rješenjem. Ipak mi je moja beba na prvom mjestu.
Ovo se odnosi samo na one koje mogu dojiti, a ne žele....
A što se tiće dojenja u javnosti, mislim da je najnormalnija stvar nahraniti gladnu bebu, ali ja moram skupiti hrabrosti da to napravim. Već sam dojila na pred roditeljima i bratom (kojem nije bio bed, ali je svaki put išao na balkon zapaliti kad bi ja izvadila cicu   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## meri78

> Ispada da je velikom broju 'misteriozno' nestalo mlijeka u jako kratkom vremenu, a isto tako su im bebe počele spavati po cijelu noć nakon što su im dali adaptirano.


tako i kod mene. prije me naravno uopće nije zanimalo koliko tko doji i tome slično, ali sada i u trudnoći kada sam malo počela s mamama pričati o tome, ispada naravno da sam ja svjetsko čudo što malu od 3 mjeseca još uvijek dojim i to popračeno komentarom "... super kad još ima mlijeka...". popizdim na to, ma ne može mi nijedna od njih reći da je nakon mjesec dana mlijeko nestalo ili da je njezino mlijeko jednostavno slabo. ako izuzmeno emotivne šokove, kojih kod njih nije bilo, njima je nestalo volje za stalno nacicavanje i dizanje po noći, a ne mlijeko. eto tako je i moja šogi nakon mjesec i pol uvela adaptirano i nakon 4. mjeseca s oduševljenjem izjavljivala eto sada napokon spava cijelu noć.

i još što je najgore od svega ispada da se više ja koja dojim moram opravdavati u vezi toga, nego xy majki koje svoje bebe hrane na bočicu, njih nitko ne tlači a trebao bi jer su one te koje su išle linijom manjeg otpora i nisu si dale truda

----------


## zmaj

.... ja sam skoro odustala već u rodilištu...ono hipreprodukcija, nahranjeno dijete adaptiranim, spinalna, upala koja nije išla dolje neg antibiotikom...i onda još 3upale kod kuće u roku 2mj....pa klinjo koji je non stp 2tj visio na meni....Vrapče mi nije ginulo   :Laughing:  ...al evo živi smo....i hvalim Boga šato me je podrža da to sve proguram....sad kad imam to iskustvo...odustat? NI U LUDILU   :Grin:  ...ni meni nije bed pred braćom...više je njima   :Laughing:  .... jedino pred tatom...hm  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meri78

eh da, moj gornji post nema veze s temom, sorry   :Rolling Eyes:  

što se tiče dojenja u javnosti, za sada dojim jedino doma pred obitelji, svekijima i prijateljima. pred svojima dojim bez bada jer je i mene mama i ono nedojeno vrijeme dojila 13 mjeseci, svekrva čim krenem dojiti bježi i jednom sam je baš pitala šta joj je neugodno rekla je da je, svekar iz istog razloga jako rijetko dolazi, pred frendovima dojim, okrenem se malo na drugu stranu, "instaliram" malu i onda se normalno namjestim na kauč 

a ako je svekijima neuodno toliko što se mene tiće ne moraju ni dolaziti   :Laughing:  , jer sigurno neću prestati dojiti jer je njima neugodno

i samo čekam kada će me zadesiti dojenje na javnom mjesto jer mala neće ni bočicu ni dudu

----------


## zmaj

> svjetsko čudo što malu od 3 mjeseca još uvijek dojim i to popračeno komentarom "... super kad još ima mlijeka...


to i mene fascinira...svi ŽIVI komentiraju super što imaš mlijeka...pa ja moram objašjavat...kak to sve ide...




> i još što je najgore od svega ispada da se više ja koja dojim moram *opravdavati* u vezi toga, nego xy majki koje svoje bebe hrane na bočicu


to i meni ubi u pojam....boca? super...sisa? ajme majko

----------


## zmaj

> neće ni bočicu ni dudu


ja sam ponosna što moj dečko ne zna što bi s tim....u bolnici su sve sestre redom komentirale da se vidi da ne zna što bi s bocom....joj...da mi nije bilo ovog foruma...ko zna bil dojila...a duda i boca bi bile u ustima vljda non stp....a fala Ti Bože

----------


## MGrubi

mene je ispaljivalo ta briga oko toga jel ja prospavam noć u komadu   :? 
pa brate mili , nikoga nije bilo briga prije dok sam studirala da li uopće spavam uz taj teški fax i sve tulume   :Laughing:  
uvik bi odgovarala: iman ja staža.... pa bih se opravdavala prolaktinom.. bla..bla...
pa kad mi prekipi : pa ne pada mi napamet prestat dojit po noći, očete da ostanem bez mlika!
uf...
dojila sam u kafiću , na terasi, nije se skužilo..
u auti uglavnom

----------


## zmaj

je sad kad kažeš...baš svi pitaju jel spavamo....a nitko nije prije pitao   :Laughing:  
al jednom čuh za teoriju da bebe već od 2mj ne bi trebalo dojit noću neg SPAT i samo spat  :shock:

----------


## znatizeljna

> neće ni bočicu ni dudu
> 			
> 		
> 
> joj...da mi nije bilo ovog foruma...ko zna bil dojila...a duda i boca bi bile u ustima vljda non stp....a fala Ti Bože


slažem se s tobom u potpunosti...ja bi vjerojatno gurala cicu u usta točno 3 sata od prethodnog obroka (milom ili silom)....izdajala se nakon svakog dojenja, tko zna šta bi sve radila.
Nakon što sam se vratila iz rodilišta, počela sam voditi dnevnik dojenja (prema savjetima svoje patornažne; koju sam već popljuvala na forumu), i nakon par dana sam shvatila da sam već luda od gledanja na sat (kad je jela, koliko dugo je jela), zapisivanja sa koje je cice jela, i da li je kakica svaki put boje senfa. Odlučila sam se opustiti i zaboraviti na sve i samo se ravnati prema svojoj bebi.
Mislim da nisam pogriješila, a beba samo buja. :D 
Ta ista patonažna je 'omogučila' mojoj prijateljici da počne sa dohranom nakon što joj je bebica imala dva tjedna. Uvjerila ju je da nema dosta mlijeka (od kud ona zna da njena beba može pojesti 120 ml?). A ta ista prijateljica danas više uopće ne doji (rodila prije 2 mjeseca), jer naravno, nema mlijeka, a beba joj spava po 7 sati u komadu.
Malo sam zabrijala, sorry....
Uglavnom, jako sam sretna što dojim i mislim da me sam pogled na moju sreću može učiniti jednom sretnom  i ponosnom mamom.

----------


## mikka

ja ne osudujem, ali mi je zao majki koje nisu dojile i beba koje nisu bile dojene. 
dojim gdje nas zatekne  :Smile:  , ali se zbog svoje komocije malo zaklonim, maramom, vestom ili cim vec. nije mi bas ugodno da mi neko bulji u cice   :Smile:

----------


## k2007

što se spavanja tiče, ja se zadnjih mjesec i pol 'privikavam' na noćna ustajanja....tj. budim se svaka dva sata, wc, pa opet u krevet   :Smile:  
tak da mi se čini da mi 'jao, pa neću prespavat noć u komadu!!' neće biti neki šok...kak to ljudi predstavljaju...ko da je smak svijeta...

----------


## zmaj

je neg kak....i oj "Buja"...neka hvala Njemu!! a ono za javnost...a normalno mi je da beba mora jes...al što rekoste...ja se isto znam "zaklonit" rad svog komoditeta...kažem, mi uvijek imamo tetru, radi bljucanja...pa lipo priko ramena i njegove glavice...ono sam noge veselo mašu...a vamo sam čuješ mljac mljac....

ža mi je beba koje nisu dojene...nisam ni ja...jer adaptiranim samo povećavaš ogućnost kojekakvih bolesti....evo, ni ja nemam baš najbolji vid, odnedavno je u igri i astma...a čitah članak da su tome upravo sklonije NEDOJENE bebe...jel zato imam i dobih to što imam....ne znam...al znam da nije bajno....nakon svih početnih muka s dojenjem....sad ni slučajno ne bi na bocu.....a dojit ću koliko malac tidna (u krajnjem slučaju koliko ja fizički mognem)

spavanje??? moj je sa mnom u krevetu...pa kad tidne ja sam prištekam i veseli svi...ustvari, moram priznat da se usprkos noćom "cuganju" većinom naspavam...

----------


## MGrubi

> što se spavanja tiče, ja se zadnjih mjesec i pol 'privikavam' na noćna ustajanja....tj. budim se svaka dva sata, wc, pa opet u krevet   
> ..


ajme.. pa jel ti teško?  :? 
 :Laughing:

----------


## k2007

> k2007 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što se spavanja tiče, ja se zadnjih mjesec i pol 'privikavam' na noćna ustajanja....tj. budim se svaka dva sata, wc, pa opet u krevet   
> ..
> 
> 
> ajme.. pa jel ti teško?  :?


ma ne privikavam se namjerno, da si navijam budilicu... jednostavno mi se tako posložilo, da ne mogu baš spavati, tj. mogu ali svaka 2 sata ...sad to još smatram 'neprospavanim noćima', ali kad dođe bebica, bit će mi gušt ustat se podojit ga kad me pogledaju njegove slatke okice...  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

zasto ustati? sori na pitanju. meni nikad nije bio gust ustati jer ti podoji znaju potrajati vjecno. tako da je od rodjenja samnom u krevetu, naspavan on (i nahranjen  :Heart:  ), a bogami i ja.

----------


## MGrubi

i ja sam se budila od 8mj trudnoće jer je beba pritiskala mjehur   :Wink:  
nisam ni skužila da je to "trening"   :Laughing:

----------


## k2007

> nisam ni skužila da je to "trening"


pa da!! ja sam se prvo šalila na tu temu, ali sad mi više zbilja nije bed ujutro nakon toliko ustajanja...privikla sam se! znam da je stvar pritiska na mjehur ali ja i dalje vjerujem da me malac trenira da ga ne prespavam   :Laughing:

----------


## k2007

> zasto ustati?


tak smo namjestili spavaću sobu da je njegov krevetac malo dalje od našeg, a opet dovoljno blizu da ne moram stajati. uzmem ga, podojim u svom krevetu, i vratim. (još nisam ni rodila, ali tak je zamišljeno) strah me spavati s malom bebom u krevetu, da ga ne ozlijedim prek noći (temperamentno spavam), a soba je tak konstruirana da kraj našeg kreveta nikako ne stane njegov (npr da ga spojimo s našim i tome slično)

----------


## MGrubi

> tak smo namjestili spavaću sobu da je njegov krevetac malo dalje od našeg, a opet dovoljno blizu da ne moram stajati. uzmem ga, podojim u svom krevetu, i vratim. (još nisam ni rodila, ali tak je zamišljeno) strah me spavati s malom bebom u krevetu, da ga ne ozlijedim prek noći (temperamentno spavam), a soba je tak konstruirana da kraj našeg kreveta nikako ne stane njegov (npr da ga spojimo s našim i tome slično)


tako smo i mi nekako organizirali
pa sam preokrenula sobu i sad spava s nama a krevetič je uz krevet   :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

eh ljudi moji....ja sam u miraz dobila dva ODLIČNA krevetića (od moje mlađe braće)...i, naravno UVIK se čudila da kak roditelji mogu spavat s dicom....i, došla iz rodilišta...i AJD POGODITE!!! ma, spava sa mnom od prvog dana...meni je lakše...sam ga prištekam, nema ustajanja...ja se ne razbudim, naspavam se NE'MREŠ VIROVAT!!, uvik imamo prigušeno svijetlo da ga vidim...a i SAD SI NE MOGU ZAMISLIT da nije kraj mene, da ne vidim što radi da ga ne prištekam odma i sl....ej ljudi a BILA SAM ZADRTI ANTI-grupni spavatelj   :Laughing:

----------


## k2007

joj ja bi to najradije, spavala s bebačem, ali 'poznata sam' po prekobicavanju, udaranju nogama i rukama na sve strane, koturanjem s jedne strane kreveta na drugu itd itd   :Laughing:  tak da se mm ne može naspavati uz mene kak spada, a bojim se da bi i bebicu izgurala tko zna gdje (samo za mm to nije opasno, za malog bi bilo itekako). jedino ak mi se navike spavanja dodatno promijene kad rodim-...... ?  :/

----------


## zmaj

k2007 možda se stvarno s vrimenom promjeni tvoj način spavanja...recimo da ja sad nekako uvik imam jedno oko "otvoreno"...oću reć, makar i spavam duboko i sl...kad je mali u pitanju kao da sve čujem...evo neki se dan mm diza na posao u 5h...at poslije ja se probudim i skužim da uopće nisma skontala kad je mm otiša, a kad se mali meškolji (signal za papat) manje više se odma budim... eto ko će znat!! uživaj sad još to malo!! trudnoća je zbilja prekrasna...ja sam nažalost imala carski...pa sam poslije, neš virovat, plakala jer mi je malac nedostajao u tbuhu...to je  valjda zato što nisam pravo osjetila porod i rađanje...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## k2007

> trudnoća je zbilja prekrasna...ja sam nažalost imala carski...pa sam poslije, neš virovat, plakala jer mi je malac nedostajao u tbuhu...to je  valjda zato što nisam pravo osjetila porod i rađanje...


vidiš, a ja se baš borim svim silama da mi dozvole roditi carski! ...i nije mi trudnoća nešto nezaboravno prekrasna, iako znam da je to ružno reći, jer je svima to 'najljepše razdoblje u životu'. meni je po mnogočemu bilo gadno, a sad mi je isto tlaka (iako se bebaču veselim najviše na svijetu!  :Heart:  ), možda zato što moram do poroda samo i isključivo - ležati!

ovo je totalno off topic, pa ću prestati s jadikovkama, hahaha   :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

k2007  i ja sam imala takav neki trening s ustajanjem na wc nocu ( mozda i tebi roda donese malog vrazicka ko moj   :Wink:  )

Ja sam se ustajala prvih skoro mjesec dana podojit bebu. Ako nis drugo, sjela sa na rub kreveta jer s rezom od carskog je malo "ne bas ugodno" leci na bok i dojiti, dok malo rez ne zaraste. Doduse, nisam ni skuzila da vec mogu leci, dok mi jednom MM nije rekao da nek se legnem, jer mu je zao kaj se patimo. I ja probam i ide (ajde, jos je malo zatezalo, ali sam se podbocila kojekakvim jastucima i bilo je okej)

Dojenje u javnosti: i volim i ne volim. Stvar je u tome da volim Patriku dati jesti cicu uvijek i svugdje jer mi je to super osjecaj ali ide mi strasno na zivce kad ljudi ne znaju diskretno pogledati ako ih bas zanima nego bulje. A da se razumijemo, ja stvarno imam sistem da nema sanse da mi vidite bilo koji dio cice, nego samo mozete vidjeti da imam bebaca u narucju i da on jede. Ne brinem jedino kad znam da smo sami. 

Ja sam tip zene koja nikad nije pred prijateljima, starcima ili bratom bila u majici bez grudnjaka (a bome ni postaru nebi tako otvorila vrata). Konzerva   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

eh draga moja...i ja sam morala mirovati...i svašta nešta...ma uvik neš   :Sad:  ...al onda ko sve dobro....kad malaca zadak   :Laughing:  ...pa na kraju odlučiše ajd ti carski....  :Sad:  ...al virujem da je tak tribalo bit...

meni je bez grudnjaka SUPER...meni to "čudo" sam smeta...ovak njegova glavica i mama...ha ha...

javnost? ah da malo zableje ko što je sad to....ma mislim da su žene koje doje rijetke...imadoh prilike vidjeti...

----------


## mikka

> joj ja bi to najradije, spavala s bebačem, ali 'poznata sam' po prekobicavanju, udaranju nogama i rukama na sve strane, koturanjem s jedne strane kreveta na drugu itd itd   tak da se mm ne može naspavati uz mene kak spada, a bojim se da bi i bebicu izgurala tko zna gdje (samo za mm to nije opasno, za malog bi bilo itekako). jedino ak mi se navike spavanja dodatno promijene kad rodim-...... ?  :/


ja sam se bojala i da cu spavati prenemirno, i da cu spavati preduboko. ma kakvi. cim se rodio, svaki njegov maltene udah-budna sam. to je majcinski nagon, budis se na svaki zvuk, svaki i najmanji pokret. tako smo programirane. bez obzira na prijasnje spavacke navike.

----------


## Irchi

> to je majcinski nagon, budis se na svaki zvuk, svaki i najmanji pokret. tako smo programirane. bez obzira na prijasnje spavacke navike.


Prepisujem i potpisujem  :Smile:  .

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam bila nemirna spavalica, i od kad sam rodila kako zaspem tako se budima, pogodiš - kad mala odspava kojim slučajem 4 sata, ja se ukočim u istom položaju    :Razz:

----------


## k2007

> to je majcinski nagon, budis se na svaki zvuk, svaki i najmanji pokret. tako smo programirane. bez obzira na prijasnje spavacke navike.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Prepisujem i potpisujem  .


vidim, sve se mijenja...pa čak i spavačke navike   :Smile:  
to majčinstvo je luda stvar   :Laughing:

----------


## Stijena

> znatizeljna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ispada da je velikom broju 'misteriozno' nestalo mlijeka u jako kratkom vremenu, a isto tako su im bebe počele spavati po cijelu noć nakon što su im dali adaptirano.
> 
> 
> ma ne može mi nijedna od njih reći da je nakon mjesec dana mlijeko nestalo ili da je njezino mlijeko jednostavno slabo.


Ja sam izdajala za svaki obrok, pa niti meni mlijeko nije nestalo za mjesec dana, a javile su se i majke koje su izdajale i po 8 i 13 mjeseci  :Naklon:  , kako njima nije nestalo mlijeka za mjesec dana.
Moje je dijete nažalost nakon dva mjeseca završilo na adaptiranom i ne,  ne spava cijelu noć niti danas s punim 21 mjesecom (a svojevremeno se budi i svakih sat vremena), tako da sam ponekda poželjela dojiti po cijele noći jer možda bi ga to smirilo...
ali ja sam ipak čudna biljka  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> Ispada da je velikom broju 'misteriozno' nestalo mlijeka u jako kratkom vremenu...


prevelikom.....  :Sad:

----------


## Nea

Ne osudjujem, ko sam ja da osudjujem  :/ . 

 Znam par osoba koje su dojenje zamjenile flasicom iz cistog komoditeta. Jedna je danima devetomjesecnjaku trpala flasicu, djete odbijalo i deralo se na sav glas, ali ona je bila uporna i djete na kraju prihvatilo. E to mi je bas zalosno.   :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

> meni je puno neugodnije vidjeti ženu kako vadi sisu usred tramvaja, kafića, ili na stanici za bus. znam da dojke za vrijeme dojenja imaju SVRHU, no šta bi bilo da neka koja NEMA SVRHU izvadi dudu među gomilom ljudi, onako, iz čistog mira. malo neukusno, zar ne? a vidjela sam NE JEDNU dojilju koja toliko uživa u dojenju da prikazuje to cijelome svijetu (umjesto da ode postrance podojiti, ili jednostavno izdoji doma, pa bebu hrani na bočicu SA SVOJIM MLIJEKOM). mislim da takvi prizori odvraćaju buduće potencijalne dojilje od istoga.


Prvo-totalno mi je bezveze uspoređivati ženu koja doji i u tome uživa i zbog toga joj se vidi dio dojke koji se vidi i pola cura kada po ljeti hodaju nikako obučene i ženu koja bi iz čista mira i bez razloga ibacila cicu van i pokazivala je svjetu.
Drugo-zašto bih se ja morala izdajati da nekom durgom ne bi bilo neugsno   :? . Imala sam mlijeka za dvoje djece ali se nikada nisam izdajala jer mi to jednostavno nije išlo. Pa to čuvanje mlijeka, pa ovo i ono. Kad je dijete bilo gladno dobilo je friško iz cice. kakvo izdajanje. Moje je dijete bilo gladno i jelo je. Pa drugi puše po ceti pa ih nije sram, zađto bi mene dojenja bilo sram???

----------


## zmaj

> danima devetomjesecnjaku trpala flasicu, djete odbijalo i deralo se na sav glas


ajme grozno.....ne znam kako je to nekome komoditet...ne bi se ja dizala noću...pravila, sterilizirala, grijala, hladila....dotle pola kuće na nogama....al, eto...sad kad vidim koliko moj dečko voli "svoje" sise (zabava, maženje...)...ne mogu si zamisliti da ima bocu...pa kak bi se s tim zabavljao??? ah da onda je zabava duda.... moja mama nas nije dojila...i tek sad vidim što smo propustili...i mislim da nam to zaista fali...dok smo još bili najmanji....najpotrebitiji....najnježniji....dal je osuđujem? a dođeme da joj nekad zavrtim vratom   :Laughing:   al eto.... ne znam.... i ja bi radije živog čovika nego kakvu gumenu lutku   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## ana.m

> ok, divim se na hrabrosti i ležernosti. meni je to neobično vidjeti na javnom mjestu punom ljudi, i ne znam baš hoću li dopuštati drugima da 'bleje' u moju cicu.......ali uvijek dajem slobodu izbora. 
> nemam ništa direktno protiv tebe ili bilo koje dojilje koja to čini pred drugima  jer nužda tako nalaže situaciju.
> ali imam osudu prema tome NAČELNO, tj. mislim da bi se više trebao odvajati i razlikovati intimni prostor od javnog. recimo, da se počne 'gablati' u kazalištima (dovoljno mi je neukusno neuredno obžderavanje u kinu) i tramvajima, pa obavljanje nužde, presvlačenje pelena nasred Trga i tome slično...gdje bi tome bio kraj?
> 
> ok, skrenula sam s teme...ispričavam se unaprijed...


Opet moram napisati...Zašto onda pušaći ne idu u odvojene prostore samo za njih? Zašto vlasnici ne pokupe drekec za svojim ljubimcem, nego ga ima posvuda, zašto žene ionamo hodaju polugole po gradu i 90% muškaraca slini za njima, samo nek se što više vidi. A kad je u pitanju hranjenje dijeteta, ajmo se skrivati...Pa je li se i ti skrivaš kada jedeš pecivo na cesti da te nitko ne vidi?
Sorry, ali mislim da pretjeruješ. Možda je tebi osobono to neugodno, ali ne vidim zašto bi moje dojenje "ometalo" ostatak populacije??? Uopće se ne slažem s tobom.

----------


## zrinka

po ovome kako k2007 pise, izgleda da nas dojilje bombardiraju svojim dojkama   :Razz:  ...
a po mom iskustvu, jako malo zena opce doji, u javnosti ih je jos manje a ove sto cijelom svijetu pokazuju sise, bas da ih toliko ima, tesko...

osim toga, ako je zena i sama uspjesno dojila svoju djecu, pogled na dojenje ce takvu majku raznijeziti....

dojenje nije sramota i ne treba se skrivati
ali podojiti se moze i diskretno, dojka se opce ne mora vidjeti....

meni je gore gledati uzasne seksisticke reklame na tv, reklame za _nul nul acht..._ telefone i naslovnice neki novina sto vise na svakom kiosku nego uociti zenu koja HRANI svoje dijete   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Zrinka tako je...Svaki put me recimo izživcira ona reklama za one neke žvake, kada se svi međusobno od jutra do mraka žvale. Odvratno. A nekima je to taks uper reklama
A kad se vidi majka koja doji, svi zatvaraju oči. Pred čim, pitam se?

----------


## zmaj

ma treba pročitat sve postove k2007...pa dat komentar....to je mama u iščekivanju...ha ha...ma vidit ćemo ono ide ženska gradom i doji...ko je? k2007  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> ona reklama za one neke žvake, kada se svi međusobno od jutra do mraka žvale. Odvratno


potpisujem...i za porno časopise, reklame, emisije, filmove, ljubakanja po gradu, hvatanja....eh...da baš mi je čudno da pored svega toga...osuda pada na dojenje u javnosti...

----------


## ana.m

> i ja bi radije živog čovika nego kakvu gumenu lutku    ...


  :Laughing:  
 Pa da stvarno, daj zamisli, MM leži kraj meni, zdrav i u punoj snazi a ja si uzmem gumenog i jelte...  :Laughing:  . 
Ma moram se malo šaliti, ali stvarno, zakaj da dijetetu guram gumu u usta kad ono zna da ja imam cicu. I nema šanse da bi iz moje ruke pio moje mlijeko na flašicu.

----------


## zmaj

> a ja si uzmem gumenog i jelte...  .


ah...  :Laughing:   ma miša mu pa stvarno se valja potrudit za bebonjice!!!

----------


## Trina

> osim toga, ako je zena i sama uspjesno dojila svoju djecu, pogled na dojenje ce takvu majku raznijeziti....


Evo jedne i ne spadam u te koje se raznježe kad vide cicu u javnosti.Ne razumijem zašto bi netko vadio sisu pred sto ljudi ( a baš totalno diskretno kod starijeg djeteta to se ne može izvesti jer dijete se mrda,gleda...i sisa se kad tad otkrije) umjesto da se makne par metara dalje i obavi to u miru.Uostalom i dijete će bolje pocicati ako je u mirnijem okruženju.Dojenje usred kafića npr je za mene čisto prese.... mame jer ne vidim nijedan pametan razloga zašto bi se moralo podojiti dijete BAŠ usred kafića.

----------


## Lutonjica

pa npr. sjedim na kavi s frendicama i dijete hoce cicu - a ja dajem cicu *na zahtjev*. sto bih trebala, uzeti u ruke dijete koje sve jace place jer hoce svoju cicu, izaci iz kafica i hodati naokolo u potrazi za skrivenim mjestom?? (btw, nemam pojma kakvo bi to mjesto bilo, ja zivim u centru zagreba i pijem kavu na cvjetnom trgu, tkalci, kaptol centru)....

----------


## Trina

Ja sam samo rekla svoje mišljenje.Ja sam na moru pa ima puno više diskretnijih mjesta

----------


## k2007

> Sorry, ali mislim da pretjeruješ. Možda je tebi osobono to neugodno, ali ne vidim zašto bi moje dojenje "ometalo" ostatak populacije??? Uopće se ne slažem s tobom.


pročitaj sve moje postove na ovu temu pa ćeš shvatiti da sam se u početku nespretno izražavala. neću se nikome ispričavati na činjenicama koje sam napisala (jer zbilja neki ljudi koji znam koji to smatraju degutantnim-i daleko od toga da mislim da su u pravu!!!), *meni* to nije neprilično, ali i dalje - zbog svojeg komoditeta *ja* kad ću svoje dijete morati podojiti u javnosti malo ću odstupiti od ostalih ljudi (ne skrivati, nego se odmaknuti)

----------


## k2007

> ps. evo super primjera koji objašnjava moje stajalište:
> obiteljski ručak, mama, tata, svekrva, obiteljski prijatelj sa ženom, ujak, ujna itd itd.... sjedim s njima za stolom, a vrijeme je dojenja. neću ga podojiti za stolom. ustat ću, i podojiti ga u drugoj sobi. jel to razumljivo?
> 
>  ...pogotovo ako nije riječ samo o familiji...


evo prvi puta citiram sebe   :Razz:

----------


## ana.m

A ja opet pitam? Zašto bi mene bilo sram podojiti moje gladno dijete koje se dere (ako je to jedini način na koji ja hranim svoje dijete) bilo gdje, a nekoga ne bi trebalo biti sram pušiti gjde se ne smije ili pustiti psa da ide i kaka gdje ne smije?
Kaj bi trebala prestati izlaziti u šetnje i zatvoriti se samo u kuću? Btw, moj mi je kvart dosadio i neda mi se svaki dan hodati po jednom te istom mjestu pa dobijem želju i da odem do grada. Zašto bih se ja s dojenjem preseravala? Mislim oprosti ali nije ni čudo da pored ovakvih mišljenja ljudi na taj način gledaju na dojenje. Žalosno.
Ako dođem s dijetetom u restoran i sjednem u prostor za nepušaće. Mene bi trebalo biti sram što sam i svom djetetu dala jesti, a one ljudi za stolom do mene nije sram pitati za pepeljaru u prostoru za nepušaće, i bez pardona zapaliti, a konobar im na to još donese pepeljaru i kaže im "Na vlasitu odgovornost". Neka se samo meni usudi netko reći nešto protiv dojenja, pogotovo u takvoj situaciji. Mislim stalno se pozivam na to pušenje, ali mislim da bi se oni trebali sramiti više nego ja.

----------


## k2007

> ma treba pročitat sve postove k2007...pa dat komentar....to je mama u iščekivanju...ha ha...


to si napisala kao da je nešto loše. jesam, mama u iščekivanju, sretna i presretna, namjeravam dojiti, pa i u javnosti (a i ja živim u centru i obilazim cvjetni, tkalču i ostale kafiće). ne vidim problem u tome ako dojim zašto to ne bih učinila malo diskretnije. pa makar to bilo i zbog drugih nazočnih ljudi. nije da me *sram*...

----------


## seni

> po ovome kako k2007 pise, izgleda da nas dojilje bombardiraju svojim dojkama   ...
> a po mom iskustvu, jako malo zena opce doji, u javnosti ih je jos manje a ove sto cijelom svijetu pokazuju sise, bas da ih toliko ima, tesko...
> 
> osim toga, ako je zena i sama uspjesno dojila svoju djecu, pogled na dojenje ce takvu majku raznijeziti....
> 
> dojenje nije sramota i ne treba se skrivati
> ali podojiti se moze i diskretno, dojka se opce ne mora vidjeti....
> 
> meni je gore gledati uzasne seksisticke reklame na tv, reklame za _nul nul acht..._ telefone i naslovnice neki novina sto vise na svakom kiosku nego uociti zenu koja HRANI svoje dijete


slazem se.   :Smile:  

ako je nekoj zeni  neugodno ili iz bilo kojih razloga ne zeli dojiti vani, pa trazi neko skrovito mjesto, to je njen izbor i u to se ja ne bih mjesala.

ako bi pak mene netko prozivao zbog dojenja vani, ne bih se obazirala. 
 danas smo toliko "zasuti" golim tjelima u svim medijima, a i sami ljeti hodamo prilicno golisavo, da  mi argumenti o nekoj mogucoj "neprilicnosti" nisu bas uvjerljivi.

----------


## k2007

> Mene bi trebalo biti sram što sam i svom djetetu dala jesti, a one ljudi za stolom do mene nije sram pitati za pepeljaru u prostoru za nepušaće, i bez pardona zapaliti, a konobar im na to još donese pepeljaru i kaže im "Na vlasitu odgovornost". Neka se samo meni usudi netko reći nešto protiv dojenja, pogotovo u takvoj situaciji. Mislim stalno se pozivam na to pušenje, ali mislim da bi se oni trebali sramiti više nego ja.


vidiš, ja sam jedna od onih koji ne pale cigarete u prostoru za nepušače, koji ne jedu u kinu i kazalištu, skupljaju kakice svojih peseka itd. nisam rekla da je dojenje na javnom mjestu sramota, *DALEKO*  od toga. rekla sam samo da znam dosta ljudi koji smatraju to ovakvim ili onakvim, potpuno ne važno, mama sama odlučuje gdje će podojiti svoje dijete i to je njeno pravo. ja ću svoje pravo iskoristiti radije malo diskretnije, ali to je samo jedno od mogućnosti. zašto sam odabrala tu mogućnost, to je moja stvar.... osobno nikoga ne osuđujem...

----------


## Riana

> Opet moram napisati...Zašto onda pušaći ne idu u odvojene prostore samo za njih? Zašto vlasnici ne pokupe drekec za svojim ljubimcem, nego ga ima posvuda, zašto žene ionako hodaju polugole po gradu i 90% muškaraca slini za njima, samo nek se što više vidi. A kad je u pitanju hranjenje dijeteta, ajmo se skrivati...Pa je li se i ti skrivaš kada jedeš pecivo na cesti da te nitko ne vidi?
> Sorry, ali mislim da pretjeruješ. Možda je tebi osobno to neugodno, ali ne vidim zašto bi moje dojenje "ometalo" ostatak populacije??? Uopće se ne slažem s tobom.


slažem se

da ne nabrajamo na moru sve one sise u toplesima (staro i mlado)...filmovi, reklame, časopisi....

mada moram priznati da je i meni trebalo vremena da ''se oslobodim''.
ma više se zabrinjavam od guranja dude u mala usteka...

----------


## mikka

*k2007*, meni se cini da te zmaj bas "branila", a ne da je napisala to kao da je nesto lose. btw, i ja sam mislila kao ti prije. ali onda se to pocelo pomalo mijenjati i danas me stvarno boli ono za sve. nit me sram, nit obracam paznju na druge (ne iz nepristojnosti, ja sam jedna pristojna zenska). i uvijek se malo zaklonim necim da mi drugi ne bleje u cice..  :Embarassed:  

*zrinka* nul nul acht  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

*ana.m* i meni je to s pusacima koma.. jedva cekam da se usklade zakoni sa EU pa da se zabrani pusenje na javnim mjestima  :Saint:  
bez uvrede pusacima, ali ja recimo nemrem popit kavu s malim nigdje jer nas skroz zasmrdi. sad ce neki reci da popijem kavu doma.. ali ispada da sam ja kao nepusac (i kao majka) diskriminirana-kaj ces s klincem u birtiji, ostani doma ak ti smeta dim.. j...ga, imam i ja pravi na zrak kao i drugi.  ili?

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sorry, ali mislim da pretjeruješ. Možda je tebi osobono to neugodno, ali ne vidim zašto bi moje dojenje "ometalo" ostatak populacije??? Uopće se ne slažem s tobom.
> 
> 
> pročitaj sve moje postove na ovu temu pa ćeš shvatiti da sam se u početku nespretno izražavala. neću se nikome ispričavati na činjenicama koje sam napisala (jer zbilja neki ljudi koji znam koji to smatraju degutantnim-i daleko od toga da mislim da su u pravu!!!), *meni* to nije neprilično, ali i dalje - zbog svojeg komoditeta *ja* kad ću svoje dijete morati podojiti u javnosti malo ću odstupiti od ostalih ljudi (ne skrivati, nego se odmaknuti)


Taj koji je rekao da mu je degutantno vidjeti ženu kako doji neka pojasni što mu je to u tome degutantno. Baš me zanima! 
A je li mu degutantno vidjeti polugolu žensku kako hoda gradom?

----------


## klia

Po pitanju diskretnog dojenja - na jednom rođendanu prijateljica me uslikala u trenutku dok je M sisao. Poslije sam je pitala je li to namjerno učinila da ovjekovječi prizor, a njena reakcija je bila: Molim???? Zar si ti dojila?  :Laughing:  
Toliko o sisama bombarderkama. Moje to nisu, vjerujte. 8)

----------


## ana.m

I još samo jedna sitnica, *ja* se zbog svoga komoditeta ne želim dizati iz kafića da bih mogla podojiti dijete i ne želim se zbog svoga komoditeta izdajati jer je meni osbono izdajanje naporno i posve nepotrebno i lakše mi je dijetetu dati ciku u usta nego vuči sa sobom bočice.

----------


## k2007

> Taj koji je rekao da mu je degutantno vidjeti ženu kako doji neka pojasni što mu je to u tome degutantno. Baš me zanima! 
> A je li mu degutantno vidjeti polugolu žensku kako hoda gradom?


pa u tome i jest stvar (čitaj:problem)... polugola ženska = ciceee, počinje se izjednačavati sa žena koja doji = ciceee !

----------


## k2007

> I još samo jedna sitnica, *ja* se zbog svoga komoditeta ne želim dizati iz kafića da bih mogla podojiti dijete i ne želim se zbog svoga komoditeta izdajati jer je meni osbono izdajanje naporno i posve nepotrebno i lakše mi je dijetetu dati ciku u usta nego vuči sa sobom bočice.


ok, ja nemam ništa protiv... očito se tvoj i moj pojam komoditeta razlikuju, i ne vidim uopće više u čem je problem...?   :Predaja:

----------


## leonisa

ne kuzim i ne kuzim....nije bed da zena hoda u dekolteu do pupka, da namjerno skrece pozornost na svoje "atribute", da nosa prozirne majice, da nosi toliko uske da se ocrtava sve ko da je ni nema...a to je samo gornji dio tijela, ne navodim minjake, tange koje vire itd....to sve nije degutantno ali je ako se vidi to sve isto, ili manje dok beba sisa??? manje se sise vidi dok beba doji nego kod standardnog dekoltea i pushupa, a ako nekog smeta sto ce se na koju milisekundu ugledati mala bradavica dok ce dijete okretati glavu onda je taj licemjeran jer tu bradavicu ne mozes vidjeti osim ako ne buljis. a sta buljis ako ti je odvratno...kuzis?

----------


## mikka

cure s foruma su kad se radi o slobodi dojenja prave lavice. da me se ne shvati krivo, molim lijepo. i ja se borim na svojim frontama za opcu stvar  :Smile:  
da ne bi k2007 mislila da se mora od necega braniti. svi smo mi zajenickih misljenja, uz male osobne varijacije  :Grin:

----------


## k2007

> *k2007*, meni se cini da te zmaj bas "branila", a ne da je napisala to kao da je nesto lose. btw, i ja sam mislila kao ti prije. ali onda se to pocelo pomalo mijenjati i danas me stvarno boli ono za sve. nit me sram, nit obracam paznju na druge (ne iz nepristojnosti, ja sam jedna pristojna zenska). i uvijek se malo zaklonim necim da mi drugi ne bleje u cice..


znam znam, očito me udaraju ludi trudnički hormoni... sorry zmaj...   :Embarassed:  

ma i ja ću dojiti vani, ali baš kao i ti mikka - malčice zaklonjena da ljudi koji imaju neki problem s dojenjem i cicama baš ne bleje  :Saint:

----------


## Deaedi

Stvarno ne znam zasto se toliko napada k2007? Po meni je iznjela svoje stavove koji su jednako vrijedni kao i bili ciji drugi.
Ona ne zeli dojiti u javnosti, odnosno potraziti ce skrovitije mjesto. Svoj komoditet nece pretpostaviti drustvenom, nego ce se ona skloniti od pogleda.
Komentare (na dojenje u javnosti i aluzije sa dojkom kao seksualnim objektom) koje je prenjela su stavovi drugih, a ne njeni.

----------


## leonisa

ja ne "napadam" k2007, niti joj ista sugeriram, ja "ne razumijem" te druge, one koji ne doje, kojima je dojenje u javnosti odbojno a opet ih ne sprjecava da bace pogled i skicnu. sta nismo zakljucile da bude k2007 dojila na sred trga  :Smile: 

ja kad vidim mrtvu macku na cesti ne buljim u nju vec okrenem glavu. zasto jer mi je prizor odbojan. (ok usporedba je malo $%%$ ali kuzite sta ocu reci)

----------


## k2007

pokupit ću se s topica ako nekoga moje stajalište toliko ugrožava ili uzrujava. meni je ovaj forum puno pomogao u trudnoći, jer mi je prva, i zato što moram strogo mirovati i mislim da bih odavno poludjela da nema 'mojih roda'. naravno da sam još u životu  s djetetom neiskusna, da možda nemam 'pravo' na svoje mišljenje, pa se ispričavam svima koje sam uvrijedila iznošenjem određenih stavova (dal svojih il truđih, nema veze...). samo da još kažem, iako totalno off topic, mislim da je rodin forum prava stvar za svaku ženu, mlađu ili stariju, svaku majku, ili buduću majku, baš zbog silne količine različitih iskustava, viđenja situacija i razmišljanja. iako...očito se ipak nije dobro naći u manjini kad je riječ o stajalištu prema nekoj određenoj temi...  :Sad:  [/b]

----------


## leonisa

da razjasnim, moj post nije isao k2007. ja sam mislila na one ljude koje cujem kako pricaju o dojenju. oko sebe ih cujem.

k2007, znam kako ti je. vjerojatno se vecina nas tako osjecala. na nekom drugom topiku sam pisala kako je moje "oslobadjanje" teklo. i da mi je netko prije 3 godine rekao kako cu bez beda dojiti svoje dijete gdje god i kad god treba, rekla bi mu da je lud  :Laughing:  

ti se opusti, sve ce doci na svoje mjesto. koje god ono bilo, za tebe ce biti ono pravo   :Kiss:

----------


## ms. ivy

k2007, ništa se ti ne uzrujavaj. mi ti samo pokušavamo objasniti da iz tebe govori neiskustvo - sve smo prije rođenja bebe imale neke ideje koje su se poslije okrenule naglavačke. vidjeti ćeš i sama da će ti dobrobit tvoje bebe biti na prvom mjestu, a kako ćeš se organizirati tvoja je stvar. ovaj forum služi za razmjenu iskustava a ne za propisivanje pravila i dijeljenje uputa.

leonisa je objasnila zašto se cure pjene - zbog onih koji uopće ne doje, nisu roditelji ili pak imaju neke svoje nerazriješene osjećaje a moraliziraju i dijele neželjene savjete. na takve se najbolje ne obazirati.

nema potrebe da zakuhavamo topic   :Saint:

----------


## AdioMare

> iako...očito se ipak nije dobro naći u manjini kad je riječ o stajalištu prema nekoj određenoj temi...


Tako se sve ponekad osjećamo, vjeruj mi! 
Ponekad te na žešći osjećaj da si autsajder natjera PMS, kod neke forumašice su to trudnički hormoni, kod treće umor i nesanica, ali dobar je osjećaj da se ovdje uvijek možeš vratiti.
Pa što ako se ne slažemo u svemu  :Wink:  ?
I, vremenom, stekneš imunitet, shvatiš da nije osobno  :Love:  ...

----------


## k2007

znam da nitko nije mislio ništa loše... pokušavam cijelo vrijeme objasniti da nisam ni ja (mislila loše o ikome)

evo, sad dolazi val 'cici-mici' hormona, pa šaljem svima bezbroj pusica!   :Heart:  

(..........a kad rodim, prvi link koji na forum stavljam je slika mene i malog kako papamo na obiteljskom ručku, ja iz tanjura, on iz mamine dude...hahahaha )

----------


## ms. ivy

prva slika će valjda biti na klupi ispred rodilišta!  8)

----------


## ana.m

k2007, ni ja ne govorim o tebi nego o tim ljudima kojima to smeta. 
Pa ja kažem, neka ih smeta, boli me đon, onako najiskrenije, neka ih smeta do boli, jer i mene smeta tuđa cigareta, pa me nitko ne pita i ne prilagođava se meni. Mene smeta tuđi pasji rdrek u dječjem parku pa nikoga nije briga oće moje dijete to dirati ili neće. Smeta me i glasno puštanje narodnjaka pa koga drugoga briga. E pa neka i njima smeta moje dojenje.
Nadam se da kužiš kaj hoću reći.

----------


## inga

Vidim da se deaedi dotakla mog posta, jos na 2. stranici topica. 
Pa da pojasnim. Ne smeta mi uopce neciji izbor, ali me ljuti neravnoteza, i to velika, u mojoj okolini. Od mama koje znam (nekih 10-ak), jedna jedina se izjasnila o tome kako je jednostavnije dojenje nego steriliziranje flasica, priprema adaptiranog itd. Za ostale je dojenje gnjavaza, a s tom jednom se ne druzim, nego smo samo poznanice s posla. 
U gradu me smeta to sto sam, kao sto sam napisala, u zadnje dvije godine jednom ili dvaput vidjela da mama doji u parku. 
I onda ispadne da je dojenje neprilicno, a znam da bi meni bilo jako neugodno dojiti u javnosti kad to nitko drugi ne radi.
Ja cu prvi puta biti mama, zelim dojiti i zahtijevam podrsku!
Nisam osoba koja ce biti revolucionar u tom pogledu, pa prva ici dojiti u javnosti, ionako mislim da ce meni osobno biti ugodnije dojiti tako da se malo pokrijem maramom. Samo me strah da ce me vecina ljudi gledati kao da setam gola po cesti ako ja podojim dijete u parku. 
I onda jos kad mi netko ispali komentar da bebe uz adaptirano bolje (duze) spavaju po noci. 
Eto, to me muci, cista ravnoteza. Nadam se da sam bila malo jasnija.
A sto se tice pusenja, ja se kao nepusac osjecam kao neka ugrozena vrsta. U kaficima uopce nema prostora za nepusace, a pusi se i u restoranima. Inace mi pusenje smeta jer je ventilacija na vecini takvih mjesta skoro pa nikakva, a u trudnoci posebno zelim zastititi svoju malu bebu od dima cigarete, i kuda da idem?

----------


## k2007

> k2007, ni ja ne govorim o tebi nego o tim ljudima kojima to smeta. 
> Pa ja kažem, neka ih smeta, boli me đon, onako najiskrenije, neka ih smeta do boli, jer i mene smeta tuđa cigareta, pa me nitko ne pita i ne prilagođava se meni. Mene smeta tuđi pasji rdrek u dječjem parku pa nikoga nije briga oće moje dijete to dirati ili neće. Smeta me i glasno puštanje narodnjaka pa koga drugoga briga. E pa neka i njima smeta moje dojenje.
> Nadam se da kužiš kaj hoću reći.


kužim i slažem se

----------


## Riana

eto, svi se kužimo i razumijemo.  :Heart:  
kad je negdje prošle godine bila ona zajednička fotografija mama dojilja, meni je to bilo nepotrebno izlganje u javnosti, onda.
danas mi je eto sve to normalno. (uz mnogo što drugoga, što mi dosad nije bilo...)

mislim da bih se njima sad i pridružila.  :Smile:  

a slažem se da svi osuđujemo golišanje u javnosti,  i one koji dojenje smatraju degutantnim itd...

eto nam primjera da rasprave mogu biti konstruktivne i različita mišljenja prihvaćena, odnosno uvažena, i nema nikakvog linča, kao što je bilo sugerirano na nekom drugom topicu.
 svima  :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

vauuu...baš je "fora" kad se ovako zakuha...  :Laughing:   je istina je da se mnoge stvari promijene kad se bebonjica rodi...ja sam se grozila nad činjenicom da moja prijateljica spava skup s bebom...a sad...ne bi me nitko moga odvojit od bebača il uzet mi ga iz kreveta   :Grin:  ...a sam za info u kući imam 2 odlična krevetića i 2 super nova malo skuplja madraca   :Laughing:  ...sve kontajuć kk će malac spavat u svom kutku...aha...moš si mislit  8)

----------


## lsoln

edukacija, edukacija, edukacija... pa bombardirani smo reklamama za umjetnu hranu - kad je to sve zarada. pa nece nitko zaraditi ak preporucuje majcino mlijeko!
pogledajmo samo sto djeca dobivaj u usta nakon toga: smoki i bombone, to je logican nastavak. kuhati, kaj got (ima gotova kasica), citati pricu (ima crtic na televiziji), itd itd.
s dojenjem sve pocinje, pa nije imati dijete sam tak. kak misle neke majke - flasica je jednostavnija? mozda je i usvojiti dijete jednostavnije nego ga nositi 9 mjeseci, pa jos radati a da na kraju i ne znas kakvo ce ispasti?! 
nisam nikada isla u parkic jer to turanje svega i svasta u usta nisam mogla gledati, cijelo vrijeme porodiljskog mozda sam dva puta vidjela dojilju u javnosti (stvarno, gdje ste?), dok sam ja dojila gdje je zatrebalo (restoran, slasticarnica, park - naravno tamo gdje se ne pusi), i NIKADA, NIKADA nisam dozivjela nikakvu osudu, ruzan pogled ili rijec. dapace, samo odobravanje. uvijek sam drzala da je to nesto normalno, nikakve tu nesigurnosti nije bilo.
samo hrabro dojilje, obozavam rodu sto promice dojenje, jer to nije samo hrana za tijelo, to je ljubav koje se ne moze nicim zamijeniti.

----------


## anik

osobno smatram dojenje majčinskom obvezom, a ne pravom izbora. Osuđujem neznanje, ništa drigo...

----------


## mikka

ajte ajte, ne treba nikog osudivati. sve se vraca sve se placa, kako njima tako i nama. haug  :Smile:

----------


## limunada

> osobno smatram dojenje majčinskom obvezom, a ne pravom izbora. Osuđujem neznanje, ništa drigo...


E vidiš, tako i ja mislim. 
I jako mi onda smeta kad mi ljudi postavljaju pitanja tipa : 
Još dojiš?  :shock: 
Do kad misliš dojiti? :? 
Ili još gore - kad ćeš ju prestati dojiti, pa mlijeko nema neke hranjive vrijednosti nakon 8 mjeseci?
A na pitanja budi li se noću i je li meni to teško izdržati se više uopće ne obazirem, nego s osmjehom počnem nabrajati blagodati dojenja i onta tek zbunim sugovornike jer očekuju kuknjavu, a ne hvalospjev dojenju.

----------


## k2007

> osobno smatram dojenje majčinskom obvezom, a ne pravom izbora.


to je možda istina, ali vrlo okrutno izrečena. zbog izraza poput 'majčinska obaveza', 'dužnost' i sl, vjerujem da se mnoge žene koje zbilja ne mogu dojiti (a pokušale su) osjećaju kao loše majke, ili kao da ne ispunjavaju svoje obaveze prema djetetu. drugo kad netko ne razmišljajući uopće o dobrobitima dojenja odmahne glavom uz komentar 'neću dojit da mi se cice ne objese' i slično. to je zbilja neodgovorno i sebično prema djetetu. ali čemu osuđivati, neznanje ili čak nečiju sebičnost? sigurno i mi imamo mnogo propusta u životu, gdje smo bili needucirani i/li sebični. i sigurno su sve nas svojedobno drugi *osuđivali*, umjesto da su nas *dobronamjerno usmjeravali* na pravi put.

----------


## k2007

> I jako mi onda smeta kad mi ljudi postavljaju pitanja tipa : 
> Još dojiš?
> Do kad misliš dojiti?
> Ili još gore - kad ćeš ju prestati dojiti, pa mlijeko nema neke hranjive vrijednosti nakon 8 mjeseci?


ja se uopće ne bi zamarala takvim komentarima. ljudi, svjesno ili nesvjesno, uvijek 'lupetaju' gluposti da bi ispali pametni ili da nekoga zbog nečega 'prozovu'. to će uvijek tako biti, bez obzira jel riječ o dojenju ili nečem sasvim desetom. mene su zapitkivali i puno 'zlobnije' stvari kad sam zatrudnila - kak ću sad ovo, kak će mi se promijeniti ono, da sam si upropastila život itd itd, da ne nabrajam. u početku su me njihove prozivke (netražene i neutemeljene!) pogađale, ali onda sam shvatila da ni sami ne znaju o čemu govore, i da me osuđuju zbog nekih svojih problema u glavi. najbolje se nasmiješiti i 'spustiti' ih komentarom, baš kao što ti činiš kad te prozovu za dojenje...diplomatski i neočekivano pozitivan odgovor ljude uvijek 'ušutka'

----------


## Riana

pitanje je sad zbog čega su doista mnoge moje frendice odustale, kužim da im nije išlo, bolovi, ragade, ali mislim, da su neke idealne prilike u vezi stručne pomoći, možda bi bilo drugačije.
meni nije bio nikakav fizički problem dojiti, pa mi je stavrno, ali stvarno teško razumijeti one koje su pokušale, pa nije išlo.
koliko su zapravo truda, volje i snage uložile u to? 
najbliža frendica je viša med. sestra na pedijatriji, pa nije uspjela dojiti duže od 2 tjedna, skupa smo bile na rodinom tečaju za dojenje. 
Velim , meni je to zid, kako nisu mogle? Od nas 10, dvije dojimo duže od 6 mj. a kao samo 2% (?) žena doista ne može dojiti. :/ 

šteta, kad uz medicinsku dobrobit dojenja, ima toliko povezanosti, radosti, dirljivosti i svega ostalog u dojenju.

----------


## bubimirko

> ajte ajte, ne treba nikog osudivati. sve se vraca sve se placa, kako njima tako i nama. haug


ne kužim.....kaj one rade neki prekršaj ili zlo time kaj ne doje.....svatko bira.....meni je totalno idiotski vidjeti klinca od cca 3 godine kak trči mami na cicu-vame je to majčina obveza i nekaj sasvim normalno.....ne smatram da je uopće neka majka lošija ako ne doji 100 godina, to je sve stvar izbora isto kako netko radije odluči tjerati karijeru i ne imati djecu

----------


## Trina

Da, i meni su takve izjave malo  :shock: .Meni je ustvari nevjerojatno da se u 21. stoljeću međusobno optužujemo radi nečeg toliko intimnog,osobnog...nevjerojatno mi je da netko može sebi uopće uzeti za pravo i reći:JA sam bolja od tebe zbog toga i toga! Zbog čega je toliko teško pustiti druge da žive i rade kako hoće.S jedne strane borite(mo) se za dojenje,slobodu u svakom smislu te riječi a s druge strane osuđujete sve one koje ne rade kao i vi(mi).
Meni je isto dojenje 2 ili 3-godišnjeg djeteta iskreno bezveze,to mi je ružno za vidjeti i zaista ne vidim ama baš nikakvu korist od tako dugotrajnog dojenja.Ali do ovog trenutka ja to nisam nigdje ni izrekla ni napisala jer smatram da svatko ima pravo dojiti svoje dijete dokle god hoće,dok god im to predstavlja zadovoljstvo i na kraju krajeva,baš me briga što tko radi.
Mjerila su vam nejednaka,zahtjevate pravo izbora a drugima ga ne dopuštate.
Ja dojim svoje dijete i to je toliko MOJA odluka (čak ni MM-ova) da bi se neugodno iznenadila kad bi mi se i vlastita majka miješala u moje dojenje.I sve ostalo vezano za moju i muževu djecu.

----------


## k2007

> Mjerila su vam nejednaka,zahtjevate pravo izbora a drugima ga ne dopuštate.


to je poznato da se svi zalažu za pravo izbora dok god dotično pravo odgovara *njima samima*...kad netko želi iskoristiti 'pravo' s nekog drugog gledišta, tad od široke mase bude napadnut, ismijan ili neshvaćen   :Nope:

----------


## zrinka

sa strane djeteta nema boljeg izbora nego dojiti, nema BOLJEG

i da, dijete ima pravo na dojenje,
a majka ima pravo na informirani izbor

nedojenjem se poveca rizik za bolesti i kod djeteta i kod majke
to bi svaka majka trebala znati...

pa nek onda izabere   :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> sa strane djeteta nema boljeg izbora nego dojiti, nema BOLJEG
> )



Do kad i obrazloži mi razloge ZA dojenje djeteta od 2 ili 3 (ili čak i više) godina.Čisto informativno

----------


## zrinka

daj ti meni jedan protiv
osim sto je tebi to odvratno vidjeti   :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

ne mislim da većina ovdje prisutnih majki koje ne doje optužuje druge koje ne doje il im ne daju pravo izbora...dapače mislim da im svojim iskustvom i razmišljanjima žele "otvorit"oči i pomoć...zašto?? kako žena ženi, radi al stvarno radi dobrobiti djeteta (ajd ti pij mlijeko u prahu), radi dobrobiti same majke (maternica, kilaža, psiha...)...a u konačnici sve to utječe i na opću zajednicu...i ja se pitam zašto pored toliko nabrojanih dobrobiti netko odlučuje kontra....ne mislim da je to osuđivanje... ja konkretno bi bila na najboljem putu za odustajanje od dojenja (carski- ajd ti hodaj i ostalo poslije reza; 4upale u 2mj, poneka ragada pa i krv, temperature, neznanje mm-a, neznanje okolice; dijagnozirana astma...mislim kad sve ovo pročitam dobro da nisam završila u Vrapču   :Laughing:  ; prije trudnoće bijah ko zmaj...sad sam STARI zmaj   :Laughing:  )...u rodilištu sam imala kvrgetinu za ne povirovat ajd i nije fizički bila velika, al što se nije dala....kod kuće jedno tjedan dva nisam nit jela (ono ak sam uspila jedan obrok) nit spavala...ma moj dečko je valjda non stop visio na meni  8) ... i da mi nije bilo sos tel i foruma....poslušala bih medicinsko osoblje koje mi je reklo nemaš dosta mlijeka ajd boca....PA TI MISLI!!!!!!!!  :/  al hvala Bogu...ne da ima...neg ima koliko treba zadnje mjerenje 2kg u 5tj!! eto....bila sam "toliko" luda....al ipak nekak sam ga radije stavljala na prsa neg gledala bocu...
i opet ponavljam...ne znam dal zbog toga što nisam dojena....al imam slabiji vid i evo sad astmu...a kažu da kod adaptirane djece ima toga puno više neg kod dojene...i ZAŠTO bi inda davala adapt??? il ZAŠTO SE NE BI MUKUTRPNO izborila za dojenje?????a da ne govorim da dojenje nija samo hranjenje...pa ti vidi...eto svakomna izbor AL NEK SE DOBRO DOBRO upoznaju sa svim činjenicama

----------


## Trina

> daj ti meni jedan protiv
> osim sto je tebi to odvratno vidjeti


Ja ih imam dosta ali htjela sam da ti meni daš nekoliko razloga za.
Nije mi ODVRATNO vidjeti ali mi nije neki prekrasan prizor

----------


## zrinka

nije ti odvratno, ali ti je ruzno vidjeti   :Saint:  

ma toliko se puta i na forumu opricalo o prednostima produzenog dojenja, i na nasem portalu ima tekstova pa evo jedan




> Što treba znati o produženom dojenju?
> 
> U našem društvu prevladava stav da je dojenje ispunilo svu svoju vrijednost s godinom dana starosti djeteta za koji se kao opravdanje navodi slaba ili nikakva dobrobit dojenja za dijete, neprimjerenost dojenja u javnosti "tako velike djece", rizik od prevelike vezanosti djeteta za majku, te se mlijeko proglašava vodenastim, slabim i jednom riječju - bezvrijednim. Naravno, posve je nemoguće da majčino mlijeko, kojemu se u prvim mjesecima djetetova života priznaje superiornost nad svim industrijski izrađenim zamjenskim pripravcima, preko noći postane tako slabo i bezvrijedno, a također su posve netočne i znanstveno neutemeljene i tvrdnje o štetnosti produženog dojenja za mentalni razvoj djeteta.  
> 
> Dojenje djeteta starijeg od godinu dana ima brojne, manje znane i u našoj javnosti nažalost posve podcijenjene prednosti:
> 
> s nutricionističkog aspekta
> 1. Majčino mlijeko je visokovrijedan izvor nutrijenata i zaštita od bolesti tijekom cijelog perioda dojenja bez obzira na dužinu njegovog trajanja. Prema nedavnom istraživanju, izdojeno mlijeko majke koja doji preko godinu dana ima značajno veći udio masnoća i energije od mlijeka majke koja doji tek nekoliko mjeseci. 
> 
> ...

----------


## zmaj

> ne mislim da većina ovdje prisutnih majki koje *ne* doje optužuje druge koje ne doje


ISPRAVAK: koje doje optužuju dr oje ne doje...

----------


## Trina

Zrinka,zar mi ne smije biti ružno za vidjeti?

Ovaj tekst govori uglavnom o nutricionističkim vrijednostima mlijeka.Što je sa socijalizacijom dojenog djeteta?Možeš li sa sigurnošću reći da se dugo dojena djeca jednako dobro/loše prilagođavaju vrtiću od druge djece?
Što se imuniteta tiče,tu se ja nebi pretjerano zanosila.Kod neke djece dojenje uvelike utječe na imunitet,kod neke ne igra nikakvu ulogu.Moje isključivo dojeno dijete je jako boležljivo oduvijek,ima tisuću alergija i tisuću sitnih zdravstvenih problema.Moje drugo nedojeno dijete je potpuno isto kao prvo što se zdravlja tiče.Zanemaruješ gene i njihovu ulogu u svakom od nas.

Ja ovo ne pišem radi provokacije,ja se samo informiram .Zrinka,koliko si ti dojila svog sina.Ili ga još dojiš?

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam već jednom napisala pa ću napisati opet. Svatko ima pravo na svoj život i na svoj izbor. Ali dojenje je po meni nešto što ne bi smjelo biti  izbor. Adaptirano bi po meni trebalo ići na recept uz naravno punu cijenu, i naravno kada se vidi da mama stvarno ima problema i stvarno nema mlijeka. 
Moja frendica svaki mjesec dobiva cijeli paket adaptiranog mlijeka zato što su podstanari. HALO???? Pa ja bi im to dala kada bih vidjela da žena ne može dojiti, ovako naravno da se neće ni truditi, ona je čak sretna jer sada ne mora ležati kraj maloga i može piti vino.   :Sad:  .

----------


## ana.m

> Zrinka,zar mi ne smije biti ružno za vidjeti?
> 
> Ovaj tekst govori uglavnom o nutricionističkim vrijednostima mlijeka.Što je sa socijalizacijom dojenog djeteta?Možeš li sa sigurnošću reći da se dugo dojena djeca jednako dobro/loše prilagođavaju vrtiću od druge djece?


Kada je moj sin krenuo u vrtić s godinu dana i tete čule da dojim, samo su negodovale i govorile ovo i ono. Na kraju, moje se dijete prilagodilo na vrtić bolje nego bilo koje drugo. Ostao je prvi put kada je došao bez ijednog kme i bio sam bez mene prvi dan pola sata, kada sam ja došla po njega.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam pitala za dijete od 2,3 godine

----------


## zrinka

trina, jos cekam razloge protiv
naravno da ti moze biti ruzno, svi imamo razlicite kriterije, ja bih se samo zapitala zasto bi to bilo ruzno, jer zato sto je kultura drustva takva, da je lijepo vidjeti nul nul acht ali nije dojiti dijete od 3 godine? ili je lijepo ili drustveno prihvatljivo vidjeti cetverogodisnjaka s bocicom ili dudicom?

socijalizacija djece - zelis moje iskustvo vec kad pitas o mom dojenju ili imas neke studije koje potvrdjuju ovo sto tvrdis, ako se ne varam, a to je da se dugo dojena djeca teze socijaliziraju?
jer moje iskustvo je upravo suprotno
i to sam znala oduvijek da ce biti tako...
moje dijete se savrseno prilagodilo kad je krenuo u vrtic, i tete su znale da je jos dojen, i brinule se, no ja nisam...i on je oduvijek bio jedno vedro, otvoreno i samostalno dijete

ja dojim svoju desetomjesecnu djevojcicu, a svog sina sam dojila 39 mjeseci...

i da, ako je neko dojeno dijete bolezljivije, mozda bi bilo jos bolezljivije da nije dojeno....

prednosti dojenja su recene, i produzenog dojenja...

moje dojke su stvorene da bi bile hrana mom djetetu 
i takvog sastava hrane, savrseno njemu prilagodjenog, vise nigdje nema...
kupujem skuplje, ekoloski uzgojeno povrce i voce, stalo mi je to toga kakvu hranu jedem i ne vidim razloga da svom djetetu ne omogucim ono na sto ima pravo - a to je da ga hranim svojim mlijekom dok god to meni i njemu odgovara...

bez obzira na to kakvim se taj prizor nekome doima   :Smile:

----------


## Riana

Trina,
*
u lakšoj socijalizaciji s okolinom* 
Dojenje je topao i blizak način kojim majka može odgovoriti na različite potrebe svojeg malog djeteta. Ono, ne samo da okrjepljuje i zadovoljava potrebe za hranom i tekućinom, nego ono znači sigurnost, utočište i ima učinak utjehe. Dojenje učinkovito ublažuje frustracije, bolove uzrokovane malim nezgodama koje prate prve korake. Pravodoban odgovor na djetetove potrebe kroz dojenje je ujedno i najbolji put k razvoju djetetove samostalnosti. Svako dijete ima svoj razvojni put i u različito je vrijeme spremno prestati doživljavati dojku kao utjehu i utočište. Djeca koja se osamostaljuju onda kada su sama za to spremna pokazuju daleko više samopouzdanja nego djeca kojoj je učenje samostalnosti nametnuto onda kada tome još nisu bila psihički dorasla.

----------


## Trina

Zrinka,očito je i logično je da ja i  ti nećemo na zelenu granu.Ti tvrdiš svoje,ja tvrdim da svaka čast tebi i svima koje doje ako će i 55 mjeseci.Ali ja želim svoje pravo da radim kako ja hoću,bez osude,isto kao što nikad nisam i nikad neću osuđivati nikog drugog zbog dugog dojenja,negojenja,carskog,epiduralne itd itd.

Bit mojih postova i nije bila da ti meni dokazuješ ovo ili ono,bit je da svatko radi kako misli da je najbolje i pusti druge isto to.

Btw,ja nisam jedna od onih koje treba "prosvijetliti",ja volim dojenje i uživam u njemu.

----------


## Trina

> Trina,
> *
> u lakšoj socijalizaciji s okolinom* 
> Dojenje je topao i blizak način kojim majka može odgovoriti na različite potrebe svojeg malog djeteta. Ono, ne samo da okrjepljuje i zadovoljava potrebe za hranom i tekućinom, nego ono znači sigurnost, utočište i ima učinak utjehe. Dojenje učinkovito ublažuje frustracije, bolove uzrokovane malim nezgodama koje prate prve korake. Pravodoban odgovor na djetetove potrebe kroz dojenje je ujedno i najbolji put k razvoju djetetove samostalnosti. Svako dijete ima svoj razvojni put i u različito je vrijeme spremno prestati doživljavati dojku kao utjehu i utočište. Djeca koja se osamostaljuju onda kada su sama za to spremna pokazuju daleko više samopouzdanja nego djeca kojoj je učenje samostalnosti nametnuto onda kada tome još nisu bila psihički dorasla.


Riana,razlika je ogromna između jednogodišnjeg i trogodišnjeg djeteta.Kao odgajateljica( i mama troje djece)  imam određenih iskustava i saznanja ali neću sad o tome.Uživajte!  :Love:

----------


## Riana

OK, pitala si, pa sam to kopirala...

----------


## zmaj

ja nisam bila dojena....pa eto kad sam krenula u školu nikako se niasm mogla odvojit od mame.....koma...ustvari ja vam PRAVO nisam progovorila do 16god   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

ne prosvjescujem ja tebe

a mogla si iz topica procitati, cijelog, da nema osude...

ti si mene lijepo pitala, ja ti odgovorila a kad me netko potegne za jezik oko dojenja, ne znam stat, kad je to tako lijepo...  :Heart:  

samo, cekam tvoje odgovore, pokrenula si ovu diskusiju pa bi voljela cuti i ostalo

ja ne vjerujem u ovu floskulu da svatko radi kako misli da je najbolje i pusti druge da rade sto hoce

ako me se pita, odgovorim, i primjetit cu, recimo, kad se beba vozi nevezano u sjedalici i nece mi biti drago....i ako imam prilike, upozorit cu roditelje....
ako netko pusi u drustvu bebe, reci cu mu da ne radi to...
ako netko smatra da je stetno dojenje dvogodisnjaka, reci cu mu da nije...
i tako...

ja cvrsto vjerujem i stojim iza toga da se beba trebaju voziti u autosjedalici, da se ne smije pusiti pokraj bebe i da je dojenje dvogodisnjaka dobra stvar...

sve 5   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

ej da poznam jednu mamu i njenog sina koji je bio dojen 5god!!! mali ne da nije ovisan o mami...neg pravi mali samostalko...jest moga bi ponekad pripazit na jezik   :Laughing:

----------


## makita

Zrinka, bravo. Brižno, jasno, jednostavno, a puno ljubavi...a opet bazirano na iskustvu, informiranosti...što na kraju rezultira neprepuštanju nekoj pogrešnoj struji! A plivati uzvodno uvijek je teže nego obrnuto. Hvala ti što svoje bogatstvo dijeliš.
 Pa svak može pročitat i po tome se ravnat. Mislim da Zrinka svojim izborom nikad nije nikom drugom odredila što će i kako. 

Ja ću zadržat pravo subjektivnosti i ponovit što je jednom netko već lijepo i sažeto rekao:"Pametnom dosta!"

----------


## Riana

što se tiče, radi kako najbolje znaš i pusti druge tako...

možda je najbolje što ja znam zapravo pogrešno. znam iz iskustva, vlastitog. 
zato imamo istraživanja i znanstvene dokaze, tvrdnje.

----------


## mikka

ja ne znam kako su bubimirko i trina shvatili moj post kao negativan  :Sad:   jer mi to uopce nije bila namjera. vec sam ionako napisala da ne osudujem, ni u ovom segmentu zivota niti u drugima. kaj ja znam zasto je neko odlucio ili napravio to sto je. nije na meni da o tom razmisljam, a kamoli sudim. kao sto rekoh, zao mi je djece koja nisu dojena i majki koje nisu dojile, jer je to stvarno obostrano predivan osjecaj i cin sam po sebi.
no, da se ne opravdavam.   :Smile:   respect 8)

----------


## MGrubi

> što se tiče, radi kako najbolje znaš i pusti druge tako...
> 
> možda je najbolje što ja znam zapravo pogrešno. znam iz iskustva, vlastitog. 
> zato imamo istraživanja i znanstvene dokaze, tvrdnje.


upravo tako
nismo se rodili s svim znanjem ovog svijeta, sve što znamo smo naučili,
 i učenje ne prestaje dokle god dišeš...
ako želiš doći do istine moraš ući u raspravu s ljudima koji misle drukčije
izvažeš argumente i ubaciš svoj instikt

----------


## Trina

mikka,žao mi je ako si tako shvatila,nisam se ja na tvoj post nadovezala  :Love:  
Zrinka,evo navest ću par svojih(osobnih) razloga protiv produljenog dojenja iako mi je to glupo raditi jer jednostavno NE osuđujem nikoga,to je moje mišljenje o dojenju moje djece.


Prehranbena vrijednost majčinog mlijeka-sve stoji,sve 5 ali moje mišljenje je da zdrava prehrana jednogodišnjeg, dvogodišnjeg....djeteta može biti jako kvalitetna i bez majčinog mlijeka. Nisam stručnjak ali pažljivo odabrane namirnice itekako zadovoljavaju potrebe dječjeg organizma i bez unosa majčinog mlijeka.
Socijalizacija-Na ovom forumu često čitam kako dojenje NIJE uobičajena pojava a naročito produljeno dojenje.Ja živim u jednoj sredini gdje dosta majki doji( ne koliko bi trebalo) i zna dobrobit majčinog mlijeka(i bez rode jer još uvijek smo inf.nepismeni uglavnom) a uvijek je bilo i mama koje su dulje dojile svoju djecu.To ipak nije česta pojava ali ih ima.Nažalost,nijedna od tih mama koje ja znam nisu sretne što još doje nego ne mogu dijete odbiti od cice.Imala sam priliku vidjeti troje djece(dvoipolgodišnjaci) koji su krenuli u vrtić a još su se dojili.I bilo je problema sa prilagodbom i odvajanjem od mame,puno većih nego kod ostale djece.Možda je to bio slučaj samo kod njih ali to je ono što sam ja vidjela.
Emotivni razvoj-svi znamo da dojenje igra veliku ulogu u emotivnom razvoju djeteta.Ali dojenje nije jedini način emotivnog zbližavanja majke i djeteta.Meni osobno dojenje nije nikad predstavljalo maženje mene i moje djece iz razloga što su svi bili brzosisači i posisali bi u max 5 minuta.I u to vrijeme nisu ni dopuštali nekakve druge kontakte(rukom,poljupcima) i imala sam osjećaj da im sisa služi isključivo za hranjenje i to je to.Ali zato poljubaca i zagrljaja nije nikad dosta ni meni ni njima i to traje još uvijek i trajat će valjda zauvijek,dojenje nema apsolutno nikakve veze s tim.Sigurnost i emotivna stabilnost postiže se drugim fizičkim kontaktima.
Mama kao osoba za sebe-postoji nešto što se rijetko spominje na ovom forumu a to je mama kao žena,osoba za sebe,supruga,čovjek sa vlastitim potrebama koje ne uključuju majčinstvo.Meni trebaju i druge stvari.Ja nisam kompletna osoba ako mi život ne uključuje i neke druge stvari.Smatram da svakoj mami itekako dobro dođe da djeca koji put prespavaju kod bake ili nekog drugog bliskog a da mama i tata odu negdje.I opuste se do kraja.Nekome ne ali meni opuštanje podrazumijeva i par čaša nečega (ovo namjerno spominjem jer sam tu više puta pročitala kako su nemajke one koje žele nekad i popiti nešto) i dr.To je nemoguće ako se dijete doji.
Dijete koje se doji najčešće ne spava dobro po noći nego više puta traži sisu.Meni osobno je neprihvatljivo 4 godine nespavati po noći.Meni je doduše tako nekako i ispalo jer sam troje djece rodila u vrlo kratkom razdoblju ali ne spavati zato što 3-godišnjak želi sisu 5 puta noću,...to nije za mene.

Meni je iskreno glupo što sam sad sve ovo napisala jer ja sam zagovornica dojenja i ja sam ta koja svim oko sebe priča o dobrobiti dojenja ali iskreno,tu se ne osjećam kao prodojeća majka zato što u moje majčinstvo nije uključeno produljeno dojenje.Ali eto,to bi bio moj okvirni odgovor Zrinki

----------


## Trina

I neću više pisati na ovu temu jer mi nije uopće ugodno razgovarati na ovaj način.

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="zrinka"]

moje dojke su stvorene da bi bile hrana mom djetetu 
i takvog sastava hrane, savrseno njemu prilagodjenog, vise nigdje nema...


a do kad to.....zakaj ga onda ne dojiš doživotno...kaj nakon 4...5...prestaje biti tvoje dijete ili više ne zavrijeđuje najbolje od svoje majke

----------


## ms. ivy

zaboravio si da dijete spontano odustane od dojenja kad mu ono više nije potrebno   :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> zaboravio si da dijete spontano odustane od dojenja kad mu ono više nije potrebno


je a kad je to........??????zato i postoji topic o odvikavanju sa cice  :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

neko dijete s dvije godine, neko s pet. ipak, u većini slučajeva mama ohrabruje dijete na smanjivanje ili prestanak, zato imamo topic.

----------


## Riana

prijenos antitijela kroz mlijeko nije zanemariv. :D 

slažem se da smo različiti i svatko ima druge potrebe. nije isto meni s jednim djetetom i nekome d 2,3...
i mislim da dojenje funkcionira sve dok je to radost i djetetu i mami.

 :Heart:

----------


## mamaV

> Dakle pitanje za mame-dojilice glasi: jeste li skloni osudi ili suosjećate s majkama koje nisu uspjele u dojenju?


Tko si molim te ti ili bilo tko drugi da ikoga za išta osuđuješ/te? Radi toga što ne doji? Što vozi crveni auto? Što se čudno zove? Samo zato jer TI dojiš ne daje ti za pravo nikoga osuđivati. Ja stvarno ne razumijem mentalne sklopove koji ovakva pitanja proizvode. Ja evo dojim i ne pada mi napamet ovako razmišljati! Pa valjda danas, u 21. stoljeću, žene smiju imati mišljenje i pravo izbora. Da, to je najbolje za dijete, ali ako netko iz nekog razloga jednostavno ne želi ili ne može, to je isključivo NJEGOVA STVAR!!! Ne znam da li imaš koga bliskog tko nije uspio dojiti iz nekog razloga. Ako imaš, valjda si svjesna koliko ovakva bezobrazna pitanja bole.
Eto, toliko od mene i nadam se da će Rodine akcije i dalje na POZITIVAN način poticati dojenje te i dalje biti podrška mladim majkama kao što su bile meni.

----------


## ninochka

ne da mi se sve čitati i par postova mi je previše. činjenica je da osuđujem, ali sve više u sebi - što je za mene izvjestan napredak   :Laughing:  

i da. na ravno da mama koja NE ŽELI dojiti voli svoje dijete. to je neupitno

ali ipak voli malo više sebe jer je NJOJ tako lakše,  a DJETETU je onako bolje

----------


## zmaj

čisto tehnički gledano...ako 1% il čak ako 5% žena ne može dojiti iz pravpog razloga...a ostale il neki dio ne doji iz komoditeta i sl...e pa sorry al i ja smatram da je dojenje baza majčinstva...svi se mi farbamo izvana, a iznutra....okrečeni grobovi...obuć dicu oćemo, ne daj Bože da su gola...al dojit dat antitijela, vitamine, minerale i iznad svega ljubav...eh to je pitanje komoditeta...ma daj molim te...to je čista sebičnost...jest i dosta neznanja...
potpisujem neku mamu koja je na jednom topicu napisala da je dojenje dio majčinstva i to temelji

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Trina, možda te život odvede u produljeno dojenje i uživanje za dijete i tebe u njemu. Nemoj stvari postavljati konačnima. Možda jednostavno situacije počneš spoznavati na način na koji sada ne možeš ni misliti. U tome je čar roditeljstva. 
Žao mi je da kao majka troje djece i odgojiteljica ne uvažavaš djecu u svoj njihovoj osobnosti.

----------


## mikka

> Žao mi je da kao majka troje djece i odgojiteljica ne uvažavaš djecu u svoj njihovoj osobnosti.


ovca i janje, mislim da si ovo dosta preostro napisala. 
ili ti mozda poznas trinu, pa ti se cini da ima neuvazavajuci odnos prema svojoj djeci?

----------


## Trina

Zbog ovakvih izjava udrugu Roda se doživljava kao jednu napasnu i arogantnu organizaciju koja traži izgovor za iživljavanje na svima i svemu.Ja znam da Roda ima sasvim drugačije ciljeve i da ne može utjecati na sve članove ili forumaše ali nažalost mnogi to ne znaju.Meni je zbog toga žao jer ovakvim stavom u državi Hrvatskoj kad su rodilje,dojilje i djeca u pitanju postići će se jeno veliko-NULA!

----------


## Maja

> Zbog ovakvih izjava udrugu Roda se doživljava kao jednu napasnu i arogantnu organizaciju koja traži izgovor za iživljavanje na svima i svemu.Ja znam da Roda ima sasvim drugačije ciljeve i da ne može utjecati na sve članove ili forumaše ali nažalost mnogi to ne znaju.Meni je zbog toga žao jer ovakvim stavom u državi Hrvatskoj kad su rodilje,dojilje i djeca u pitanju postići će se jeno veliko-NULA!


Ne znam na koju točno izjavu misliš i sasvim si u pravu da ne možemo utjecati na izjave forumaša. 
Srećom, Roda je već daleko odmakla od nule kad je u pitanju rad s rodiljama, djecom i pogotovo dojiljama u Hrvatskoj, što je vidljivo već i letimičnim pogledom naš rad, npr. na portalu.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1

----------


## zrinka

ovo sto si sad napisala trina, opce nije lijepo, ni suvislo...

meni je zao sto ti diskusiju shvacas toliko osobno,
tvoj dojam je da se udruga takvom dozivljava, jer je mozda ti takvom dozivljavas...i zbog toga mi moze biti osobno zao...

ali
po pitanju dojenja, mogu ti reci da jesmo autoritet u ovoj drzavi, i to govorim s punim pravom...
ono koliko je udruga roda napravila za dojenje u RH, nitko do sad nije napravio...
pozvani smo u nacionalno povjerenstvo za dojenje, sudjelujemo na donosenju zakona o dojenju, unicef nas je pozvao da sudjelujemo u njegovom projektu prve 3 su najvaznije....
jedini smo iz Hrvatske clanice IBFANa i monitoriramo primjenu pravilnika o nadomjescima za majcino mlijeko...
na SOS telefonu o dojenju svakodnevno odgovaramo na probleme dojilja i nastojimo im pomoci..
odrzavamo male skole dojenja u zagrebu i po mogucnosti u ostalim dijelovima hrvatske...
stalno se educiramo i imamo nove clanice, polaznice rodine edukacije o dojenju...
pomazemo mamama na forumu i na mejlovima...
prevodimo nove preprouke, objavljujemo nove tablice rasta...
previdmo i objavljujemo tekstove o dojenju na nasem portalu....
izdajemo brosure i letke o dojenju...
obiljezavamo svake godine svjetski tjedan dojenja...

tvoja izjava se moze shvatiti kao uvreda za sve nase sos savjetnice i svaku od nas koja se skolovala i educirala u rodi, koje smo zavrsile komunikacijske radionice, koje dezuramo na telefonu i svoje slobodno vrijeme trosimo da bi nekome pomogle...i sve to besplatno i sve to volonterski....

ako ti ne vidis vise od nule, zaista mi je zao...
ja vidim veliki pomak, i to me cini sretnom...

slobodno se kao odgojiteljica mozes ukljuciti u projekt udruge 'za vrtice iz bajke', tamo nam mozes pomoci svojim znanjem i iskustvom, ako mislis da mozes i ako zelis promjene...
svi sa dobrim ideja i voljom su dobro dosli

 :Smile:

----------


## k2007

jooooooj, a što bi bilo da se pokrene tema abortusa.....   :Laughing:   (uopće nije smiješno. ne znam ni sama čemu ovaj smajlić)

----------


## Trina

> ovo sto si sad napisala trina, opce nije lijepo, ni suvislo...
> 
> meni je zao sto ti diskusiju shvacas toliko osobno,
> tvoj dojam je da se udruga takvom dozivljava, jer je mozda ti takvom dozivljavas...i zbog toga mi moze biti osobno zao...


Nažalost nemam vremena više čitati i raspravljati ali ovo mi je upalo u oči.Kako bih shvatila  ovo:

*Trina, možda te život odvede u produljeno dojenje i uživanje za dijete i tebe u njemu. Nemoj stvari postavljati konačnima. Možda jednostavno situacije počneš spoznavati na način na koji sada ne možeš ni misliti. U tome je čar roditeljstva. 
Žao mi je da kao majka troje djece i odgojiteljica ne uvažavaš djecu u svoj njihovoj osobnosti.*
 osim osobno?

----------


## Trina

I ne doživljavam Rodu ja kao nešto negativno ali puno ljudi doživljava

----------


## Maja

Naravno. Nikada nas neće svi voljeti ili misliti da radimo dobro. Mi primamo i pozitivne i negativne kritike, promišljamo ih i modeliramo naše djelovanje ako mislimo da treba.

----------


## summer

*zrinka*  :Heart:  

*Trina*, ovca_i_janje nije isto sto i Roda. Ja se nimalo ne slazem s njenim postom i postujem tvoje stavove, s nekima se i slazem, takodjer, zasad ne vidim sebe kako dojim trogodisnjaka, ali ne znaci da necu. Ako njemu bude jako jos uvijek stalo do dojenja, mislim da cu zbog toga zrtvovati svoj komoditet (ako i ja ne budem jednako uzivala u tome). Vidjet cemo.

*mamaV*, pises da u 21. stoljecu zene imaju pravo na misljenje. Pa moze li to misljenje onda biti da u sebi osudjuju majke koje ne doje iskljucivo zbog komoditeta? Osudjujem postupke koji mi se ne svidjaju - to je isto moja stvar i moje pravo. Nije da idem okolo i nekom to prigovaram ili nabijam na nos.

----------


## Tea

ne osuđujem, ali mi bude krivo da nisu djetetu dale maximum sebe (u doslovnom smislu).

ali ja najviše mrzim kad mi netko kaže da nije imao više mlijeka zbog stresa!!!   :Mad:  

puno puta sam davila sa savjetima o dojenju, o produženom dojenju, pa mi se vratilo time da sam ih idući mjesec vijdjela sa bočicom u ruci, i rekla sam nikad više, samo kad me netko pita, tad ću savjetovat.

----------


## Trina

Žao mi je što se cijela ova rasprava pretvorila u čisto prepucavanje.Nije mi bila namjera izazivati ikoga ali jednostavno ne mogu se pomiriti s tim da ovdje vlada stav da mame koje svjesno NE ŽELE dojiti dijete preko godinu ili godinu i pol nisu dobre mame.I to mi je zločesto i nije fer.
*Summer*,ja sam skoro sigurna da neću dojiti i ovo dijete dulje od gore navedenog baš zbog mog komoditeta i ne mislim da radim išta loše ako se povodim za sobom i svojim potrebama.Automatski i za djetetovim jer teško da bi i dijete bilo sretno i zadovoljno kad bi mama s takvim entuzijazmom dojila.
Rekla sam da neću više pisati na ovu temu ali prsti me češkaju dok ovo čitam  :Grin:  .Zbog svojih nekakvih stavova sam se i uključila na ovaj forum,čitam vas odavno i cijenim sve vaše akcije i "borbu" da nam svima bude bolje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> mame koje svjesno NE ŽELE dojiti dijete preko godinu ili godinu i pol nisu dobre mame.


A ne, ne, ne - to stvarno nitko nije spomenuo. Dojenje kao "obveza" (nemoj doslovno shvatiti!) odnosi se na prvih 6 mjeseci dok je to djetetova isključiva hrana, a kasnije - kako tko voli. I nije istina da to nisu dobre mame, takve procjene su koma i nisu na mjestu. No, činjenica jest da svatko ima svoje demokratsko pravo u glavi si gruntati i mrmljati u bradu kako protiv mama koje ne doje, tako i protiv onih koje doje produženo.

----------


## Riana

> valjda danas, u 21. stoljeću, žene smiju imati mišljenje i pravo izbora. Da, to je najbolje za dijete, ali ako netko iz nekog razloga jednostavno ne želi ili ne može, to je isključivo NJEGOVA STVAR!!! .


oprosti, ali ovo mi jer skroz kontradiktorno. 
najbolje za dijete (dakle, pravo je djeteta da bude dojeno), a isključivo njegova stvar (majčina) ako to ne želi ili ne može?

K2007, mislim da bi se po pitanju abortusa, stvarno online počupale
 :Laughing:  , dobro veliš nije smiješno  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

Zrinka post za stavit ga na vrh podforuma da ga svi procitaju!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ispričavam se Trini, prije svega.

Onu rečenice sam napisala sa smislom koji nije shvaćen jer je napisano nevješto, nespretno i nedovoljno upućeno. 
Doticala sam se one rečenice gdje Trina govori kako zna majke iz njezine okolice koje produženo doje jer ne mogu odbiti dijete. Trina je rekla kako to nije za nju. Htjela sam napisati da su i djeca sudionici dojenja (života) i mogu nas odvesti negdje drugdje od onoga što smo predvidjeli ili možda početno željeli. Drugim riječima, da ćeš i ti Trina možda jednom produljeno dojiti, i da ćeš u tome uživati, kao što i sada uživaš u dojenju.

Namjerno nisam kvotala jer sam htjela napisati ono što sam ja shvatila iz napisanog.

Ispričavam se još jednom i nadam se da sam sada pojasnila ono što sam željela napisati. Pretjerala sam.

----------


## anchie76

Zrinka krasno napisan post   :Smile:  




> čisto tehnički gledano...ako 1% il čak ako 5% žena ne može dojiti iz pravpog razloga...a ostale il neki dio ne doji iz komoditeta i sl...e pa sorry al i ja smatram da je dojenje baza majčinstva...


Mozes ti smatrati da je dojenje baza majcinstva, ali sve one majke koje su vise od tih 1% okarakterizirati da ne doje zbog svog komoditeta... Hellou ?   :shock:  

Pa zene kod nas ne doje jer nemaju ispravne savjete o dojenju!  Gdje god se okrenete dobit cete lose i nesipravne savjete pocevsi od podrske sestara u bolnici, preko patronazne, do pedijatra.  Losi savjeti kud god krenete (cast iznimkama - postoje, ali ih je zaista malo).  Pa ne koriste mame kod nas adaptirano jer im je tako lakse (je, mozda kasnije i koriste taj izraz ne bi li same sebe u to uvjerile).  Garantirano ne koriste adaptirano iz komoditeta, jer da ga koriste, onda ne bi imale griznju savjesti sto ne doje, ne bi bilo negativnih emocija, i ne bi bilo napada na nas koji promoviramo dojenje.  Sve te njihove emocije ukazuju na to da su istinski htjele uspjeti u dojenju a nazalost nisu.  Tu nema ni traga komoditetu.

----------


## mamazika

Nisam psiholog, ali čini mi se da se kod djece od 2, 3 godine koja doje i imaju problema s odvajanjem možda brkaju uzroci i posljedice - možda se radi o djeci koja su jako ovisna o mami i baš zato doje, a bez dojenja ne bi imali ništa lakše, a možda bi bilo i teže, odvajanje.
Evo, moj mlađi sin je baš kad sam ga prestala dojiti (15 mj.) baš ušao u fazu teškog odvajanja i velikog nepovjerenja prema svemu novom - da li je to dvoje povezano, ili je naprosto bilo vrijeme za tu fazu, ne znam. A isto tako je i od malog buckića usprkos dobrom apetitu postao mršavko i pomalo rahitičan.
Tako da mi je sve u svemu baš krivo što ga nisam dojila duže (nakon mjesec dana nedojenja sam pokušala, ali on je kategorički odbio).

----------


## bubimirko

> Tako da mi je sve u svemu baš krivo što ga nisam dojila duže (nakon mjesec dana nedojenja sam pokušala, ali on je kategorički odbio).



zna klinac kaj dela......pametno malo stvorenje

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Zrinka krasno napisan post   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Plus, nedostatak podrške. 
Osoba iz MD-ove familije je nedavno rodila i SVI, ali svi redom - muž, sestra, mama, svekrva - sabotiraju njezino dojenje doslovce joj gurajući čaj i adaptirano pod nos. Ona je uporna i još isključivo doji, ali bojim se da to neće dugo potrajati. Nema internet, ne živi u gradu, ima veliku želju za dojenjem, ali se mora boriti s ljudima koji sustavno potkopavaju njezinu vjeru u svoje tijelo.

Tužno skroz.  :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Da istina Luna.  To sam zaboravila   :Smile:

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="Luna Rocco"] ima veliku želju za dojenjem, ali se mora boriti s ljudima koji sustavno potkopavaju njezinu vjeru u svoje tijelo.

ja vjerujem da to ne rade iz zlobe već očito smatraju da di to bilo najbolje za nju........dakle kao što sam 100x rekao......ako si nešto odlučio budi ustrajan  i dosljedan , a te fore da lupam glavom o zid samo zato kaj mi je netko rekao ne pušim....ak nekaj odlučiš, to i napravi bez obzira kaj drugi mislili  ali budi i odgovoran da poslije snosiš poslijedice ili budeš nagrađen za svoje odluke

----------


## MGrubi

e bubimirko, lako je to reći, ali...
kad žena rodi onda je lupaju hormoni, ja sebi nemogu virovat kakva sam bila  :shock:  povodljiva, plačljiva, nesigurna...
a inače (eto napokon sam u normali) sam s obe noge na Zemlji, racionalna, hladnokrvna i tvrdoglava ko magarac, ono : glavon kroz zid, ako treba
ali hormoni... užas
budi sritan što nikad to nečeš osjetiti

----------


## AdioMare

Vidim da se ova tema proširila, pa ću se nadovezati na mamaziku i postaviti pitanje.
Moje dijete očigledno nije bilo spremno na odvajanje od cice (s 30 mjeseci starosti) a to vidim po njenoj opsjednutošću cicama kad god me ugleda bez grudnjaka. Ne samo bez grudnjaka, kad se mazimo prisloni glavu na moj dekolte, ugura mi ručicu pod majicu kad god je ljuta, tužna, umorna...
Puno pričamo o tome kako joj je cica služila kao hrana kad je bila malena, a pošto je to sad stvar prošlosti kažem kako je dovoljno velika da joj cica više ne treba jer se drugačije mazimo, hranimo...
Očito sam ju odvojila prerano, a u tom periodu odvajanja mi se nije činilo da odveć pati ili da se ljuti. Njene su emocije ostale pritajene, ja ih nisam znala prepoznati i ja sam mislila da je sve prošlo s tih mjesec, dva odvajanja.
Međutim, ona i nadalje pokazuje veliki interes za moje cice, što je intenzivnije počelo čak i mjesecima iza odvikavanja. Sada ne cica točno godinu.
Da imam još mlijeka, možda bih se i vratila na dojenje, ali ovako... do kad će ovo trajati? Kako da se postavim? Da joj to dozvolim ili odlučno odbijem?
Da napomenem.. odlučila sam se na odvikavanje jer nisam primjećivala tendenciju opadanja podoja, već naprotiv.. a kako nisam bila dovoljno informirana (što sada znam) da dijete _ipak prestane samo dojiti_ kada je na to spremno, mislila sam da ja tome moram stati na kraj.
Što mi savjetujete, da li je netko imao takvu situaciju i da li mislite da sam joj nasilnim prekidom dojenja kada na to nije bila spremna samo produžila "ovisnost" fizičke prisutnosti cice u njenom životu ili je to "normalan" razvoj situacije?

----------


## MGrubi

ja bih na tvom mjestu povečala maženje između vas dvije, pojačala osječaj bliskosti, dokle ne "napuni emocionalni spremnik"
i pomalo mic-po-mic preusmjeravala nježnost na čiste zagrljaje i puse

mislim da bi odbijanje bilo kontraproduktivno

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ima veliku želju za dojenjem, ali se mora boriti s ljudima koji sustavno potkopavaju njezinu vjeru u svoje tijelo.
> 
> 
> ja vjerujem da to ne rade iz zlobe već očito smatraju da di to bilo najbolje za nju........dakle kao što sam 100x rekao......ako si nešto odlučio budi ustrajan  i dosljedan , a te fore da lupam glavom o zid samo zato kaj mi je netko rekao ne pušim....ak nekaj odlučiš, to i napravi bez obzira kaj drugi mislili  ali budi i odgovoran da poslije snosiš poslijedice ili budeš nagrađen za svoje odluke


Ma ni ja ne mislim da je to iz zlobe, to su ljudi koji je vole i žele joj dobro, no nisu educirani i hranjenju (kao i ostalim aspektima odgoja) prilaze po nekoj usmenoj predaji  ("Tako je radila i moja mama, a i susjeda Štefica"). 

Razumijem što ti hoćeš reći i djelomično se slažem - ja uopće nisam doživljavala iskusnije žene koje su mi govorile da ne uzimam u bolnici dijete po noći jer se "moram odmoriti" ili da će mi umrijeti bez vode (o, da, doslovce da će mi umrijeti...) - ali znam da nije svatko toliko jak i uporan, da nema pristup informacijama, da nema podršku prijatelja i MD-a (a ja sam od njega imala i imam podršku do neba). 

Uglavnom, nije to tako jednostavno...

----------


## Riana

probajte nešto smisliti što će opet na neki način biti samo vaše (kao dojenje), nešto što ćete dijeliti samo vas dvije, neki vid nježnosti, igru, pjevanje, draganje, neki ritual koji će vas obje zbližiti na novi način.
 :Wink:

----------


## Riana

netko je bio brži....

----------


## AdioMare

> probajte nešto smisliti što će opet na neki način biti samo vaše (kao dojenje), nešto što ćete dijeliti samo vas dvije, neki vid nježnosti, igru, pjevanje, draganje, neki ritual koji će vas obje zbližiti na novi način.


To da, ali mene "brine" isključivo ta njena potreba da unatoč obilnoj količini fizičkog kontakta, ona i dalje poseže za cicama, mazila bi se s njima, prislonila glavu, zavukla ruku... to me muči: presjeći ili dozvoliti joj u određenoj mjeri? Bar dok se i ta potreba ne smanji kao što bi se, da je išlo prirodno, jednog dana i dojenje?
Meni u biti to nije ugodno, jer sam taj osjećaj pospremila u prošlost i nisam više u tom filmu. Ali, ne bih željela nju povrijediti, o tome se radi  :Sad:

----------


## k2007

što da rade mame koje moraju početi raditi i više nemaju vremena da im klinac/klinka visi na sisi? dal i to osuđujete? možda su baš te mame one koje trče s posla na posao, a onda vidite dadilju/baku/tetu kako šeće parkom sa djetetom i - bočicom?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Zbog ovakvih izjava udrugu Roda se doživljava kao jednu napasnu i arogantnu organizaciju koja traži izgovor za iživljavanje na svima i svemu.Ja znam da Roda ima sasvim drugačije ciljeve i da ne može utjecati na sve članove ili forumaše ali nažalost mnogi to ne znaju.Meni je zbog toga žao jer ovakvim stavom u državi Hrvatskoj kad su rodilje,dojilje i djeca u pitanju postići će se jeno veliko-NULA!


mislim da bi bilo fer od tebe i svih onih koji nam svako malo imaju za potrebu reći kako MI nešto krivo radimo, da razmisle koliko je to smisleno dok sami ne učine nešto drugo (možda bolje).
ovo moram reći: u čitavoj rodi je do nove godine bila jedna jedina osoba na mizernoj plaći(a količina posla koju obavlja je veća nego u kakvoj privatnoj firmi!), sada su dvije. sve ostele Rode i Rodmani su *isključivi volonteri* i sve što radimo-radimo iz entuzijazma i zato što vjerujemo da ima nekog smisla.
ne treba nam dizati spomenike, ali bar malo respekta prema tome da sve radimo isključivo volonterski ne bi bilko naodmet.  
ako netko misli da treba drugačije, zašto to SAM ne učini, (pa onda možemo pričati čiji su rezultati ravni nuli, a čiji izvrsni) nego ima potrebu vrlo grubo prigovarati nama koji jako puno svog slobodnog vremena i ljubavi u to ulažemo.
Roda ima svoj put na kojeg nije došla jučer nego prije 5 i pol godina.
kako je nekome samo lako u jednom potezu, u par rečenica sve to popljuvati.
nama koji smo dali dio tih ili sve te godine za Rodu, to malo teže pada.



> ovo sto si sad napisala trina, opce nije lijepo, ni suvislo...
> 
> meni je zao sto ti diskusiju shvacas toliko osobno,
> tvoj dojam je da se udruga takvom dozivljava, jer je mozda ti takvom dozivljavas...i zbog toga mi moze biti osobno zao...
> 
> ali
> po pitanju dojenja, mogu ti reci da jesmo autoritet u ovoj drzavi, i to govorim s punim pravom...
> ono koliko je udruga roda napravila za dojenje u RH, nitko do sad nije napravio...
> pozvani smo u nacionalno povjerenstvo za dojenje, sudjelujemo na donosenju zakona o dojenju, unicef nas je pozvao da sudjelujemo u njegovom projektu prve 3 su najvaznije....
> ...


  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> što da rade mame koje moraju početi raditi i više nemaju vremena da im klinac/klinka visi na sisi? dal i to osuđujete? možda su baš te mame one koje trče s posla na posao, a onda vidite dadilju/baku/tetu kako šeće parkom sa djetetom i - bočicom?


i mi smo mame koje trče "s posla na posao".
to da se ne može dojiti i raditi je samo još jedna u nizu predrasuda.
npr.
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=238&Show=2124
ništa mi ne osuđujemo, samo pokušavamo popkazati da nisu svi servirani mitovi i istina.

----------


## zrinka

> što da rade mame koje moraju početi raditi i više nemaju vremena da im klinac/klinka visi na sisi? dal i to osuđujete? možda su baš te mame one koje trče s posla na posao, a onda vidite dadilju/baku/tetu kako šeće parkom sa djetetom i - bočicom?


kod nas mame imaju pravo na porodiljni do godine dana pa mnoge to pravo uglavnom i ostvare
mi koje smo dugo dojile svoju djecu, vratile smo se na posao, kao i sve ostale mame i nastavile dojiti onda kad smo bile kuci....dijetetu opce ne treba bocica, zamisli, dvoje djece imam nijedno nikad nije imalo bocicu, a prije nego sto sam imala ijedno dijete, mislila sam da po difoltu ide dijete i bocica  :Smile: 

no, mame se svakako snalaze, neke se vracaju ranije i moraju se izdajati i dijete dobija tako njihovo mlijeko...

ali, vec smo puno puta na ovom topicu i napisali da *ne osudjujemo* mame koje ne doje opce 

i kad kazes da klinac visi na sisi, iako se to lijepo rimuje, ne vise oni bas tako cesto kad su veci, kako kad i kako koji klinac, ali nije da majka ide gradom a za njom trci klinac od tri godine i sise   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> to me muči: presjeći ili dozvoliti joj u određenoj mjeri? Bar dok se i ta potreba ne smanji kao što bi se, da je išlo prirodno, jednog dana i dojenje?


dozvoliti u određenoj mjeri, slično kao kod postepenog prestanka dojenja

----------


## AdioMare

Hvala, MGrubi, i ja sam tako mislila, ali nisam željela zastraniti.

----------


## k2007

pitam ovak informativno, to uopće nije moj problem, jer ja konkretno ne radim... pitanje se više odnosilo na cure koje su još prije u razgovoru napale žene s bočicama - ne znajući koja je njihova situacija - između ostalog ne znaju niti je li to njihovo mlijeko unutra!! 
...i visi na sisi nije ništa pogrdno, ni za mamu, ni klinca, ni dojenje. pa to je i skoro doslovno tako...zar ne?  :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to me muči: presjeći ili dozvoliti joj u određenoj mjeri? Bar dok se i ta potreba ne smanji kao što bi se, da je išlo prirodno, jednog dana i dojenje?
> 
> 
> dozvoliti u određenoj mjeri, slično kao kod postepenog prestanka dojenja



ma ja nemam još nikakvog iskustva u tome, pa nagađam...predlažem...
 :Heart:

----------


## k2007

...i zar nije za dijete bolje da mama doji neko vrijeme pa prestane (pa makar bilo i zbog nje same), nego da uopće ne doji?

----------


## Riana

> ...i zar nije za dijete bolje da mama doji neko vrijeme pa prestane (pa makar bilo i zbog nje same), nego da uopće ne doji?



je

----------


## zmaj

ne da mi se ni citirati ni iš....ovo je za anchie76 i dr koji su me krivo shvatili...ajd da sad probam objasniti napisano...eto kažu nam da oko 1% žena ne mogu pravo dojiti jer imaju "tehničkih" problema...dobro...žao mi je...i majki i djece...zašto? zato jer već i ptice na grani pjevaju o obostranoj dobrobiti dojenja majka/dijete...sad ostali postotak - u ovom lučaji cca 99% il doji il ne doji...jedne doje upravo zbog dobroditi, jer je to prirodno i sve ostalo znate i same...druge ne doje jer,kao što ste rekle, nisu upućene, nemaju podršku, krivi savjeti med osoblja i sl (hellllouuuu pa i ja sam spadala pod tu skupinu-na putu prema adaptiranom-, al onda otkrih Rodu i sos  :Razz:  )....i na kraju one koje znaju za dobrobit (npr meni bi bilo dosta znat samo za antitjela...pa da se borim za dojenje...al eto mene nekad "blažena" u neznanju) al svejedno ne doje zbog komoditeta...eto to je meni grozno, znat sve prednosti, al sebično se odlučit za nekakav komoditet...ustvari meni boca uopće nije komoditet već tlaka...meni je jednostavnije izvadit van podojit uvijek čistim, toplim, baš za moje dijete mlijekom...+ljubav!!!
sad nadma se da sm bila jasnija....
kad spomenem da nas mama nije dojila zbog komoditeta, a znala je da je dojenje najbolje za nas....pa meni je važnije dojit neg ne znam oblačit dite u što ja znam što...
sad valjda me neće netko natuknut tam neki ogranak edipovog kompleksa   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Mama Juanita,vidim da sam te dotakla u živac.Reći ću samo da ja kad nešto ne razumijem onda dobro pročitam ponovo,pa opet itd dok god ne shvatim o čemu je riječ.
Moj post (koji te dirnuo) odnosio se na Ovcu.I ne trebaš mi o volontiranju i plaćama.Ja nisam u Rodi pa godinama volontiram po vrtićima i dječjim grupicama za raznorazne aktivnosti i sl i gle,nitko mi ne plaća ništa a ruku na srce,nisam ni poboljšala uvjete u hrvatskim vrtićima.Čak me obrana diplomskog još i dalje čeka jer vremena nemam.Isto kao ni novaca.Zato mi nemoj o volontiranju i o tome tko se koliko trudi jer,draga moja,niti ja poznajem tebe a bogami ni ti mene pa se nemoj ni truditi naglašavati meni o svom volontiranju i svom entuzijazmu.Kad i sama svo svoje slobodno vrijeme pored troje djece  posvećujem radu s djecom.A nemam novaca viška.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Trina, ti to opet na osobnu razinu.
naravno da se mi međusobno ne znamo, ali zna se što roda radi, tj. nije teško saznat.
ne pričam samo o svom osobnom volontiranju, nego sve te cure i pokoji dečko koji se zovu roda, a ima ih.

pa boli kad se tako lako pljuje po tome.
whatever...

----------


## bubimirko

vidim ja bit će tu i čupanja i hrvanja u blatu......pa da se predbilježim-mogu ja biti sudac  :Grin:  ......obećajem probat ću biti nepristran

----------


## mamma Juanita

> vidim ja bit će tu i čupanja i hrvanja u blatu


ne bih hvala

----------


## zmaj

> vidim ja bit će tu i čupanja i hrvanja u blatu......pa da se predbilježim-mogu ja biti sudac  ......obećajem probat ću biti nepristran


ha ha ha   :Laughing:   pa sam je rasprava u pitanju

----------


## bubimirko

> vidim ja bit će tu i čupanja i hrvanja u blatu
> 			
> 		
> 
> ne bih hvala


a kaj ne bi????mene za suca ili se hrvala u blatu  :Grin:

----------


## renata

> ovdje vlada stav da mame koje svjesno NE ŽELE dojiti dijete preko godinu ili godinu i pol nisu dobre mame.............ja sam skoro sigurna da neću dojiti i ovo dijete dulje od gore navedenog baš zbog mog komoditeta i ne mislim da radim išta loše ako se povodim za sobom i svojim potrebama


mene fascinira kako mi nikako ne uspijevamo prenijeti nasu poruku o dobrobiti dojenja a da u paketu ne ide dojam da ne volimo sve druge mame koje imaju razlicito misljenje.
fakat me fascinira, i to zato sto se stvarno trudimo suprotno. pod "mi" mislim - mi u rodi (! ne odnosi se na sve sudionike foruma), pogotovo mi savjetnice o dojenju.

toliko puta smo rekle da je IZBOR MAJKE hoce li UOPCE dojiti ili ne i da mi svaki taj izbor postujemo. ne samo hoce li dojiti do 6mj ili 1g ili 3g, nego cak uopce dojiti. mi jedino mozemo govoriti o dobrobitima dojenja za majku, dijete i drustvo, dakle educirati i informirati, a onda je na majci da odluci za sebe i svoje dijete, ali na temelju dobre informacije, a ne na temelju mitova i legendi.
ovo "ovdje vlada stav da mame koje svjesno NE ŽELE dojiti dijete preko godinu ili godinu i pol nisu dobre mame" me svaki put ostavi :shock: 
ili ja jednostavno trebam cesce biti na forumu da shvatim da se nesto promijenilo??

za duljinu dojenja - svaki svaki put kad savjetnice o dojenju priacju o tome koliko dugo bi trebalo dojiti, kazu da SZO preporuca do dvije godine ili dulje, a zapravo dok *majka* i dijete to zele. nije samo dijete to koje treba odrediti duljinu dojenja, naravno. dojenje je igra para majka-dijete i treba ga gledati kao cjelinu, ne samo ono sto dijete zeli i treba. ali ne dopustamo da nas netko uvjerava da dugacko dojenje djetetu ne treba, ne pase ili da je cak stetno. samo to.

----------


## bubimirko

> vidim ja bit će tu i čupanja i hrvanja u blatu......pa da se predbilježim-mogu ja biti sudac  ......obećajem probat ću biti nepristran
> 			
> 		
> 
> ha ha ha    pa sam je rasprava u pitanju


pusti ti to ja se ..........................nadam......vjerujem da bi se našlo i dovoljno interesenata za gledanje, pa kakvom simboličnom naplaticom ulaznica i kakva lovica zaraditi(ZA UDRUGU NARAVNO)

----------


## zmaj

> pusti ti to ja se ..........................nadam......vjerujem da bi se našlo i dovoljno interesenata za gledanje, pa kakvom simboličnom naplaticom ulaznica i kakva lovica zaraditi(ZA UDRUGU NARAVNO)


 joj...  :Laughing:  ..a jest ono zanimljivo kad počnu padat postovi....

----------


## LIMA

Vrlo zanimljiva tema i željela bih podijeliti svoje mišljenje s vama. 

Kad vidim letke gdje se navode prednosti dojenja diže mi se kosa na glavi!!! (Ali ne zbog onih što ih pišu, da me se krivo ne shvati) Pa zar je dojenje spalo na to da se mora reklamirati kao neki vitaminski dodatak ili omekšivač za rublje i da se majkama mora govoriti da trebaju dojiti svoju djecu??!! Tko razglaba o jednoj mački zašto njezini mačići sisaju, a ne piju vodu i sokiće i ispituje i gnjavi macu zašto ona doji, a prije nego se omaci drži joj predavanje o prednosti dojenja? Ne, jednostavno gledaš macu i mačiće kako sisuckaju i svjestan si da je to nešto najprirodnije što postoji. Što se to dogodilo s nama ljudima da smo se toliko odmakli od prirodnog i da ti moraš mamu obrađivati i maltene moljakati na sve mile načine da bi učinila ono što joj je priroda namijenila? 
Ja dojim ali: 
- ne zato da mi dijete ne bude bolesno i da imam sretnijeg poslodavca
- ne zato što sam čula da su dojena djeca pametnija
- ne zato da brže skinem kile
- ne zato da se zaštitim od raka dojke i osteoporoze
Ja dojim zato jer je to jedina hrana koju je priroda namijenila ljudskim mladuncima!

----------


## zmaj

> Ja dojim ali: 
> - ne zato da mi dijete ne bude bolesno i da imam sretnijeg poslodavca 
> - ne zato što sam čula da su dojena djeca pametnija 
> - ne zato da brže skinem kile 
> - ne zato da se zaštitim od raka dojke i osteoporoze 
> Ja dojim zato jer je to jedina hrana koju je priroda namijenila ljudskim mladuncima!


vauuu...pa da jedina hrana!!! al mi je zasigurno drago i za sve dobrobiti!!!




> Što se to dogodilo s nama ljudima da smo se toliko odmakli od prirodnog i da ti moraš mamu obrađivati i maltene moljakati na sve mile načine da bi učinila ono što joj je priroda namijenila?


na ovo bi i ja molila odgovor!!

----------


## bubimirko

> Ja dojim ali: 
> - ne zato da mi dijete ne bude bolesno i da imam sretnijeg poslodavca
> - ne zato što sam čula da su dojena djeca pametnija
> - ne zato da brže skinem kile
> - ne zato da se zaštitim od raka dojke i osteoporoze
> Ja dojim zato jer je to jedina hrana koju je priroda namijenila ljudskim mladuncima!



ok ali daj mi specificiraj vrijeme ove zadnje točke........su ljudski mladunci i 6-ogodišnjaci???? :?

----------


## ms. ivy

evo vam odgovora   :Sad:  

Povijest borbe protiv beskrupuloznog marketinga adaptiranog mlijeka

----------


## k2007

mislim da je *limunada*, kad je podizala topic, trebala dati naslov 'Potiče li na dojenje?' ili 'Ohrabrujete li na dojenje?' umjesto 'Osuđujete li?'. Bez uvrede, znam da nitko nema loše namjere, ali ova je rasprava totalno besmislena jer na kraju kad se sve zbroji i oduzme, i jedni i drugi misle na isti način. (ili sam ja to barem tako optimistično shvatila  :Grin:  ) 
Naslov je taj koji je negativan, i koji dovodi do negodovanja nekih osoba na forumu (ja mislim: razumljivo).....jer kao što su već svi zaključili, nitko nikoga nema pravo osuđivati.   :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

> su ljudski mladunci i 6-ogodišnjaci????


da, mogli bi se tako zapitati...al, mene fascinira da se sastav mlijeka mjenja kako dijete raste...hm ipak je ta priroda neš drugo zamislila neg mi danas u konzumerističkoj civilizaciji...

----------


## bubimirko

> su ljudski mladunci i 6-ogodišnjaci????
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, mogli bi se tako zapitati...al, mene fascinira da se sastav mlijeka mjenja kako dijete raste...hm ipak je ta priroda neš drugo zamislila neg mi danas u konzumerističkoj civilizaciji...


da mijenja se.....ko zna ako budete dovoljno uporne pa dojite do njihove 15.....možda  se mlijeko pretvori u meso i povrće.......šteta kaj nitko nije tak uporan pa nebumo nikad saznali

----------


## zmaj

> .......šteta kaj nitko nije tak uporan pa nebumo nikad saznali


a ko zna?! da nam je se vratit koje stoljeće unazad   :Laughing:  

a zašto ne bi TI pokušao?? kažu da ima primejra di tate doje...

----------


## ms. ivy

bubimirko, pa kak ti ne dosadi stalno po jednom te istom...   :Nope:  

da si majka-dojilja, ti bi dojio barem petnaestak godina.   :Razz:  

zašto uporno ne želiš čuti kad ti govorimo da djeca spontano prestanu dojiti?

znaš li nekoga tko nikad nije prohodao nego čitav život puzi? nisu mu izbili zubi? nije naučio ići na wc?

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="ms. ivy"]bubimirko, pa kak ti ne dosadi stalno po jednom te istom...   :Nope:  

jel to retoričko pitanje...... :?

----------


## k2007

ptica neće naučiti letjeti ako ju mama ptica ne pogurne iz gnijezda...e sad, ako to učini prerano ..   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

... i tu dolazimo do predrasude da su majke koje dugo doje svoju djecu patološki slučajevi koji silom vežu djecu uz sebe   :Wink:  

(raspravljeno ad nauseam na drugim topicima u prošlosti)

----------


## k2007

> ... i tu dolazimo do predrasude da su majke koje dugo doje svoju djecu patološki slučajevi koji silom vežu djecu uz sebe


nadam se da se ovo nije odnosilo na moj post, jer nisam na tu predrasudu uopće pomislila... :?

----------


## ms. ivy

super da nisi, ja jesam jer smo već toliko o tome pričali da se počnem češati kad se spomene tema.   :Laughing:  

no, nisam ništa loše tebi mislila reći.

----------


## LIMA

> da su majke koje dugo doje svoju djecu patološki slučajevi koji silom vežu djecu uz sebe


Ma to su sve izmislili ljubomorni bezsisni očevi   :Razz:  
(šala - moram napisati, jer vidim tu se spominju neki obračuni pa da me tko ne sačeka iza ugla...)

----------


## k2007

moj je komentar dvosmislen:
...možda dijete samo odluči kad će prestati dojiti, a možda ga mama treba potaknuti da se odvikne (jer i odlazak na wc, i hodanje...sve se uči, zar ne?)
...isto tako ako mama prica malog ptića prerano pogura iz gnijezda, ono padne jer još nije zrelo da proleti. tako je i s dojenjem, ne prestati prerano jer nije dobro za našeg malog 'ptića'..a opet ne smijemo oklijevati s njegovim 'osamostaljenjem'...

----------


## k2007

ptica, ne prica

----------


## MGrubi

kad je vrime da tići polete, roditelji-ptice slete nedaleko od njih i zovu ih, nema guranja   :Razz:  
WC smo mi izmislili
hodanje dijete samo uči, kad je spremno, do tada obično savlada puzanje   :Wink:

----------


## LIMA

E, da još mi nešto nikako nije jasno: kad netko kaže "Nisam dojila jer mi beba nije htjela sisati!" HELOU, pa jel ta beba zna da postoji apoteka u kojoj će mama kupiti adaptirano mlijeko i napraviti mu bočicu? Za mene beba koja ne želi sisati je beba kojoj ne funkcionira nagon za preživljavanje i miri se s činjenicom da će umrijeti od gladi (što mi je teško za povjerovati). Ni moj nije htio, drečao je, a ja mu gurnula sisu u ta drečeća usta, nakon 2 sata kad je guzica izgladnila, da vidiš kako je povukao! (Jest da mi je bilo žao, puno lakše bi bilo da sam mu dala bočicu, ali sad mi je neopisivo drago što nisam!)

----------


## k2007

> kad je vrime da tići polete, roditelji-ptice slete nedaleko od njih i zovu ih, nema guranja


 očito moje znanje biologije nije najbolje, ali ne mijenja moju ideju - i dalje ptića treba *pozvati*
hoću reći da za sve imamo instinkte, ali i da nam treba netko tko će nas naučiti. sad idem toooootalno off topic, ali recimo govor - ljudi imaju usađeno u sebi da brzo savladavaju pričanje, jezik...ali netko treba biti kraj tebe da te poduči. da se ostavi bebicu usred ničega (ok, ovo podsjeća na knjigu o džungli  :Laughing:  ), ne bi pričala ni jedan jezik (iako ima u sebi sposobnost naučiti govoriti), ne bi znala koristiti naše wc-e (iako zna kako obaviti nuždu) itd itd

isuse, idem ja... počela sam o basnama i još koječemu   :Laughing:  
 :Bye:

----------


## Bubica

> E, da još mi nešto nikako nije jasno: kad netko kaže "Nisam dojila jer mi beba nije htjela sisati!" HELOU, pa jel ta beba zna da postoji apoteka u kojoj će mama kupiti adaptirano mlijeko i napraviti mu bočicu? Za mene beba koja ne želi sisati je beba kojoj ne funkcionira nagon za preživljavanje i miri se s činjenicom da će umrijeti od gladi (što mi je teško za povjerovati). Ni moj nije htio, drečao je, a ja mu gurnula sisu u ta drečeća usta, nakon 2 sata kad je guzica izgladnila, da vidiš kako je povukao! (Jest da mi je bilo žao, puno lakše bi bilo da sam mu dala bočicu, ali sad mi je neopisivo drago što nisam!)



ovo je banaliziranje problema. Što ako je dijete desetak dana bilo hranjeno na bočicu u bolnici u kojoj, naravno, nema ruming in-a, što ako je dijete toliko uporno u odbijanju dojke, ili pak zaspi čim ju vidi, da nakon mjesec dana ima manje od porođajne težine...i slične komplikacije. Ja sada znam što ali prije šest/sedam godina nisam a bogami niti itko služben ili neslužben oko mene....

Dakle, ne treba banalizirati probleme...

----------


## oleandrina

Ja ne osuđujem, svak si bira kako sam hoće. Iz komoditeta, objektivnih komplikacija, ili bilo kojeg razloga koji možda još nismo čuli. Valjda mi pomalo ponestaje altruizma, iako me ražaloščuje kad ljudi mogu ali im to nije dovoljno važno. Osobito jer i sami pokušavamo sve i svašta, od iščitavanja svega mogućeg do SOS-a, i ide nam loše. Koja je granica "obijesti" i poteškoća ne znam, ili djetetova i majčina zdravlja.

----------


## MGrubi

*oleandrina*

gle, vlada mišljenje da je adaptirano skoro isto ka i majčino (otud ta "lakoća" odustajanja), svi znaju da je majčino najbolje i da je ovo samo zamjena u slučaju nužde, ali... isto tako svi znaju da je pušenje štetno za zdravlje, pa opet..
šta misliš: da pušaći (i budući) svaki dan vide neki jumbo-plakat rakom zahvaćenih pluća, koliko bi to utjecalo na njihovu odluku u vezi pušenja/nepušenja
a kakav bi efekt imao natpis na svakom pakovanju adaptiranog o mogućim nuspojavama takve prehrane? (mada sumnjam da ikoja vlada ima volje prisiliti proizvođaće adaptiranog na takav natpis, nije isto ka i onaj na kutiji cigareta, jer štetno za zdravlje.. a šta nije štetno.. preopćenito, nego konkretno: pretilost, dijabetes, astma, alergije..)

nije isto "znati nešto" i "biti svjestan"

----------


## oleandrina

Ma neki ljudi ne žele ni slušati o "forsiranju" dojenja, kroz jedno uho unutra kroz drugo van, a glavni argument je da su i sami odrasli na adaptiranom pa im ništa ne fali. I mene se pokušava obeshrabriti istim, ja sam kao zdrava i bez da sam bila dojena, da ne mogu "izgladnjivati" dijete i sl. Ja sam ZA dojenje i pokušavam, ali mi je jasno i to da ima ljudi kojima se s tim NE DA zezati ako imaju poteškoće bilo koje vrste ili ako su zacrtali da će s tim prestati nakon toliko i toliko mjeseci. Iako je dojenje ponovo "u modi" i to je dobro, možda neke i uvjeri.

----------


## zmaj

pa da...jednog dana ćemo davat adptirano s primjesima konirane kave koja nosi gene žabe i jegulje i što ja znam čega sve ne...sve u svrhu prifita....ovo da adaptirano ima posljedica...nažalost vidim i na sebi....a tko će ga znat kakvo je onda bilo prije 26godina....
neg, neki dan VIDIM u časopisu adaptirano za VEČER...ajd pogodite...NISU konkretno napisali da je to ušutkavanje djeteta=da se ne budi po noći tražiti jest i da je roditeljima lakše...neg su naškrabali da je to za vrlo sporo probavljanje....nisam stručnjak, al ad je Bog tia da većina dice spava noću (čast izuzetcima   :Laughing:  ), pa onda bi poduzeo neš s maminim mlijekom i dičijom probavom!!! ha ha to namjerno pišem, jer me moj sinoć "trenira" 5,6puta...pak nabildava produkciju....bum opet u "pamela" fazu   :Laughing:  
sad OZBILJNO daj zamisli: adaptirano s posebnim sastojcima radi TEŽEG probavljanja = dužeg spavanja bebača
ma KOMA

----------


## zmaj

ispravak konirane kave  je klonirana krava   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> ... i tu dolazimo do predrasude da su majke koje dugo doje svoju djecu patološki slučajevi koji silom vežu djecu uz sebe   
> 
> (raspravljeno ad nauseam na drugim topicima u prošlosti)


znaš kaj puno stvari je uvijek raspravljano na više topica ali bez uvrede kaj pametnoga se može zaključiti iz tih rasprava kad osobe koje sudjeluju su više manje istomišljenici.......za konstruktivnu raspravu potrebna vam je opozicija......a ruku na srce toga baš ovdje SKORO da i nema

----------


## Zorana

Opozicija je u "stvarnom zivotu", znaci van granica ovog foruma, tako i tako u velikoj vecini. Pa bi se dalo raspravljati o tome tko ustvari koga osudjuje. Ali eto, kao sto je netko napisao...svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje, a kritiziranje necijeg izbora spada isto pod misljenje. Gdje je granica, to ne znam.  :Smile:  
Ja osobno ne mogu dovoljno naglasiti koliko sam sretna sto sam naisla upravo na ovaj forum i na cure koje tu pisu. Jer u tom mom stvarnom zivotu ja sam nailazila gotovo iskljucivo na zacudjujuce poglede, nerazumijevanje i kritiku. Bilo izrecenu ili presutnu.

----------


## LIMA

Mene Bubimirko podsjeća na pjetlića u kokošinjcu. Kao, on je tu iznad njih i što one znaju, samo kokodaču, a nikako da se odlijepi od njih, stalno ga nešto vuče u kokošinjac.

----------


## bubimirko

> Mene Bubimirko podsjeća na pjetlića u kokošinjcu. Kao, on je tu iznad njih i što one znaju, samo kokodaču, a nikako da se odlijepi od njih, stalno ga nešto vuče u kokošinjac.


ak imaš imalo soli u glavi znat ćeš kaj je to kaj ga vuće  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nemrem vjerovati.  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> Mene Bubimirko podsjeća na pjetlića u kokošinjcu. Kao, on je tu iznad njih i što one znaju, samo kokodaču, a nikako da se odlijepi od njih, stalno ga nešto vuče u kokošinjac.


..."a koke čudne ptice, uvek im srce puca, za nekim grubijanom koji dobro kljuca..."

i još moram dodati da je moj kokošinjac uvijek pun kokoši.......a da li u tvoj ikad zaluta kakav pjetlić????  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

bubimirko, da bi rasprava bila konstruktivna i opozicija mora raspravljati argumentirano.   :Raspa:

----------


## Riana

> .......za konstruktivnu raspravu potrebna vam je opozicija......a ruku na srce toga baš ovdje SKORO da i nema


a kako bi i bilo kad u pogledu dojenja i majčinog mlijeka nema kompetetne (istovjetne, jednakomjerne, jednakovrijedne) zamjene ili opozicije (tu mislim na adaptirano i druga mlijeka, ne na ljude)? 

ruku na srce, valjanjih argumenata za nedojenje nema, ostalo su puste priče...

----------


## Tashunica

Ma da? Valjanih argumenata za nedojenje nema?
A moja pusta priča su tri vrste lijekova i to što sam 2,5 mjeseca pila samo jedne da bi moje dijete barem malo dojilo.
Ma već mi je dosta ovog bezrazložnog opravdavanja, ali me ovakve stvari   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ms. ivy

tashunica, nemaš se što opravdavati.   :Smile:  ovdje se misli na raspravu o dugom dojenju.

----------


## Tashunica

Znam o čemu se vodi rasprava, pratim cijelo vrijeme, ali Riana reče da u pogledu majčinog mlijeka nema kompetentne zamjene (misli na adaptirano) i da valjanih argumenata za nedojenje nema. Mene je to poprilično zasvrbilo, ne znam možda sam krivo shvatila ili sam još uvijek previše osjetljiva na tu temu.

----------


## ms. ivy

pretpostavljam da riana nije mislila na *razloge* (medicinske i sl.) za nedojenje nego na argumente iz skupine "ma nije dojenje toliko bitno, formula je prihvatljiva alternativa".

naravno da ima situacija u kojima majka ne može/ne smije dojiti. neke od njih moguće je riješiti zalihama majčinog mlijeka, mlijekom druge dojilje, a ponekad je formula jedino rješenje.

ali te situacije su puno, puno rjeđe nego što nas marketing hoće uvjeriti. 

a nedostatak podrške od strane onih koji bi morali znati pomoći dovede do formule one mame i bebe koje tamo uopće nisu trebale stići...   :Sad:  i to je prežalosno, jer se zaista ne radi o ravnopravnim opcijama.

----------


## Riana

:Embarassed:  morala sam biti preciznija i jasnija  :Embarassed:  

mislila sam naravno kad je sve ok s mamom, oprosti...
 :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

koristim priliku da kopiram renatin post   :Smile:  




> mene fascinira kako mi nikako ne uspijevamo prenijeti nasu poruku o dobrobiti dojenja a da u paketu ne ide dojam da ne volimo sve druge mame koje imaju razlicito misljenje.
> fakat me fascinira, i to zato sto se stvarno trudimo suprotno. pod "mi" mislim - mi u rodi (! ne odnosi se na sve sudionike foruma), pogotovo mi savjetnice o dojenju.
> 
> toliko puta smo rekle da je IZBOR MAJKE hoce li UOPCE dojiti ili ne i da mi svaki taj izbor postujemo. ne samo hoce li dojiti do 6mj ili 1g ili 3g, nego cak uopce dojiti. mi jedino mozemo govoriti o dobrobitima dojenja za majku, dijete i drustvo, dakle educirati i informirati, a onda je na majci da odluci za sebe i svoje dijete, ali na temelju dobre informacije, a ne na temelju mitova i legendi.
> ovo "ovdje vlada stav da mame koje svjesno NE ŽELE dojiti dijete preko godinu ili godinu i pol nisu dobre mame" me svaki put ostavi :shock: 
> ili ja jednostavno trebam cesce biti na forumu da shvatim da se nesto promijenilo??
> 
> za duljinu dojenja - svaki svaki put kad savjetnice o dojenju priacju o tome koliko dugo bi trebalo dojiti, kazu da SZO preporuca do dvije godine ili dulje, a zapravo dok *majka* i dijete to zele. nije samo dijete to koje treba odrediti duljinu dojenja, naravno. dojenje je igra para majka-dijete i treba ga gledati kao cjelinu, ne samo ono sto dijete zeli i treba. ali ne dopustamo da nas netko uvjerava da dugacko dojenje djetetu ne treba, ne pase ili da je cak stetno. samo to.

----------


## Tashunica

ms. ivy ja sam totalni zagovornik dojenja. Znala sam da neću dugo dojiti, ali sam svejedno cijelu trudnoću provela informirajući se o tome baš na ovom forumu. Sve sam naučila i uspješno smo dojili 2,5 mjeseca.
Kas sam trebala prestat plakala sam danima. Meni pune cice mlijeka, a on bočicu ne želi ni primirisati.
Previše majki odustaje od dojenja zbog neinformiranosti i okoline što je jako, jako žalosno, ali svejedno nije za osudu.

----------


## ms. ivy

zato sam citirala renatu, da nas sve podsjeti. 

znaš da su i 2,5 mjeseca bila dragocjena za tvog mališu   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

Krivo si me shvatila, ja uopće ne mislim da me netko osuđuje samo me dirnula ta rečenica.

*Riana* sve ok. Još me uvijek ta tema previše dira.

----------


## petarpan

ja ću se vratiti na sam početak teme i pitanje koje je postavljeno...
ne, ne osuđujem nikoga, ne uzimam si to za pravo, za osudu su neke druge stvari...
ja ne dojim...na ovom forumu se zna kako je došlo do toga...a ipak, nikada se nisam prestala pitati jesam li mogla, u datom trenutku, ipak biti psihički i fizički nešto jača...
ali veliki sam zagovornik dojenja...
kažem, ne osuđujem, ali ipak malo poprijeko gledam na one koje su se na bočicu odlučile samo iz vlastitog komfora...ne razmišljajući, ne informirajući se, ponesene samo sobom kao jedinkom...

----------


## zmaj

meni su jednom predložili da dečku dam bocu...kao duže će spavati, a atebi će se sise "napunit"...to veče mi i danas zna bit pred očima...nakon svega što smo prošli, ja moram gledat miša s bocom u ustima...a on?..a pojeo je...a ja?...a plačem...mislim da će me većina razumjeti... hvala Bogu pa postoje ovakve stranice, forumi, žene koje daju svoja iskustva... za info...moj dečko ima cca 3,5mj 65cm i 7.6kg...pa toliko o tome: mama nemate dovoljno mlijeka i vaš dečko treba nadohranu

----------


## mamma Juanita

> znaš kaj puno stvari je uvijek raspravljano na više topica ali bez uvrede kaj pametnoga se može zaključiti iz tih rasprava kad osobe koje sudjeluju su više manje istomišljenici.......za konstruktivnu raspravu potrebna vam je opozicija......a ruku na srce toga baš ovdje SKORO da i nema


eh bubimirko, da te tapšemo po ramenu i   :Naklon:  , pa tek onda bi svi na ovom forumu bili istomišljenici (recimo, glede "produženog" dojenja).
pa upravo tada bi vladalo jednoumlje.
da svi isto mislimo, ne bi ni bilo ovako ponekad žučnih rasprava.
a ne bi bilo ni potrebe da se mi toliko angažiramo oko svega toga, jer svi bi se slagali i bili zadovoljni.
očito da je realnost sasvim drugačija.
probaj stvari malo sagledat i iz nekog drugog kuta.

----------


## bubimirko

> znaš kaj puno stvari je uvijek raspravljano na više topica ali bez uvrede kaj pametnoga se može zaključiti iz tih rasprava kad osobe koje sudjeluju su više manje istomišljenici.......za konstruktivnu raspravu potrebna vam je opozicija......a ruku na srce toga baš ovdje SKORO da i nema
> 			
> 		
> 
> eh bubimirko, da te tapšemo po ramenu i   , pa tek onda bi svi na ovom forumu bili istomišljenici (recimo, glede "produženog" dojenja).
> pa upravo tada bi vladalo jednoumlje.
> da svi isto mislimo, ne bi ni bilo ovako ponekad žučnih rasprava.
> a ne bi bilo ni potrebe da se mi toliko angažiramo oko svega toga, jer svi bi se slagali i bili zadovoljni.
> očito da je realnost sasvim drugačija.
> probaj stvari malo sagledat i iz nekog drugog kuta.


ma uopće nemam volje za komentirati sve ovo.....tak i tak večinu toga kaj napišem izbrišu......a glede prve rečenice....i ovo je jednoumlju.....baš sam ja neka opozicija......to je ko ona da jedna lasta ne čini proljeće.......a rasprave su žućne samo kad ja iznesem svoj stav  i pogled.......i onda počnu one već klasične rečenice....znanstveno dokazano-juul je napisao.....i kaj ti ja sve znam, a već sam po milijardu puta napisao da su to moji stavovi i da me baš briga za neke knjige, i članke i letke....moj stav je moj stav i uopće ne vidim niti jednog pametnog argumenta da ga mijenjam....i ja baš i jesam taj koji stvari gleda iz drugog kuta.....no da ne duljim iako bi mogao napisati cijelu storiju.....LOŠE SAM VOLJE DANAS...pa ću se probati odmaknuti od svega danas

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma baš si smiješan  :Smile: .
pa ti imaj svoj stav, valjda netko tko ne misli kao ti ima pravo na svoj, a to što ga argumentira, to može biti samo prednost.
nema dijaloga ako samo izneseš i kažeš "ja tak mislim i bok".
to je iznošenje mišljenja, a ne rasprava.
imaš pravo i na jedno i na drugo.
breišu te kad postaneš nepristojan, jer pravila ponašanja su za sve ista.

----------


## Riana

> ......a rasprave su žućne samo kad ja iznesem svoj stav  i pogled.......



uz takvo mišljenje u sebi, moram te razuvjeriti da žučnih rasprava ima i bez tebe :D 
pogledaj bolje 8) 

no hard feelings  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

da, ne laskaj si da si jedina lasta  :Razz:  .
šta ti živiš samo na rodinom forumu   :Grin:  ili i izvan njega?

----------


## AdioMare

> ..LOŠE SAM VOLJE DANAS...pa ću se probati odmaknuti od svega..


 Otvori novi topic o razlozima, a mi ćemo te probat' argumentirano uvjeravati da prestaneš biti jer nemaš razloga za to.
Nemoj, šalila sam se  :Grin:

----------


## LIMA

Znam da ovo nije vezano uz temu ali 


> i još moram dodati da je moj kokošinjac uvijek pun kokoši.......a da li u tvoj ikad zaluta kakav pjetlić????


 Ne bih sad o tome, ZNALA SAM da ćeš ovako nekako prokomentirati. Suzdržavam se od daljnje rasprave samo zato jer to nalažu pravila foruma ali priznajem da bih se vrlo rado raspravljala s Bubimirkom (ne zovem se uzalud Lidač)

----------


## bubimirko

> breišu te kad postaneš nepristojan, jer pravila ponašanja su za sve ista.


nemoj mi molim te o nepristojnosti(na prste jedne ruke bi mogao nabrojati ako sam bio koji puta nepristojan-očito brkaš pojmove).......uvijek pazim kad nešto pišem da ne zvuči tako......smisao za humor ravan je nuli(čast iznimkama)......ne pomaže čak niti kad smajlića stavim......hebes čovjeka koji se ne zna šaliti na svoj i na tuđi račun

----------


## bubimirko

> Znam da ovo nije vezano uz temu ali 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Bubmirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i još moram dodati da je moj kokošinjac uvijek pun kokoši.......a da li u tvoj ikad zaluta kakav pjetlić????
> ...


kao što znaš moj pp ti je uvike otvoren za SVE, i to mislim za ama baš sve.....tak da slobodno se javi, biti će mi drago.....samo upozorenja radi daleko sam ja od pjetlića.......prije kakav kokot

----------


## mamma Juanita

kaj ćeš, mi smo jedne uštogljene pripadnice sekte bez smisla za humor, sklone kokodakanju i čupanju u blatu.
pa šta onda radiš još tu s nama  :Trep trep:  ?

----------


## zrinka

cure i decki!, molim da se  konstruktivno vratimo na temu ako tko jos ima nesto pametno za reci   :Smile:

----------


## bubimirko

> kaj ćeš, mi smo jedne uštogljene pripadnice sekte bez smisla za humor, sklone kokodakanju i čupanju u blatu.
> pa šta onda radiš još tu s nama  ?



niste sve takve
ovo *s nama* je vrlo širok pojam.......ima ovdje divnih ljudi s kojima zbilja uživam pričajući što ovako što privatno, ne želim nabrajati ali oni će već znati, a osim njih nađem ja ovdje i dosta stvari koje su korisne......već sam negdje napisao....čitam-filtriram informacije- kaj me zanima upamtim- ostatak na drugo uho van....jel ti je to dovoljno dobar argument kad ga je već potrebno imati  :Kiss:

----------


## bubimirko

zrinka ovo i je rasprava na temu......jel očito se osuđuju stavovi, kako s moje strane tako i sa druge strane......a tema je i dalje dojenje tj. nedojenje

----------


## mamma Juanita

bubi, uvažavam tvoj argument  :Trep trep: .
slažem se s tim da ovo "nama" često i stvara probleme.

----------


## anki

ja na to gledam kao i na masu drugih stvari... 
to je isto ko da pitaš da li osuđujem mamu koja ostavlja dijete da plače u kinderbetu do iznemoglosti, da li osuđujem mamu koja rađe šeta po zadimljenom šoping centru umjesto po parku, da li osuđujem roditelje koji rađe popodne spavaju ili gledaju sapunice nego da se bave  s djecom, one koji puše.....
svatko od nas radi na svoju dušu; iskreno vjerujem da svi žele najbolje za svoje dijete; e sad, problem je koliko je ko spreman žrtvovati za to... :/ 

i samo još jedna stvar koja je možda malo OT...
ne znam zašto se stalno naglašava da je "komotnije" dati bočicu?! :?  pa di ćeš veće komocije od cice? di god se nađeš, u kojim god količinama, čisto, toplo....

----------


## Zorana

Anki, mislim da se komocija i bocica dovode u vezu jer se beba moze ostaviti na cuvanje nekome, bebu ne mora nuzno hraniti mama itd.
To je bio barem jedan od glavnih razloga moje sestre kad je odlucila uvesti adaptirano i prekinuti dojenje. (da moze negdje otici bez bebe :/ )

----------


## anki

a izdajanje? 
ako baš negdje moraš hitno i bez bebe?

----------


## bubimirko

> Anki, mislim da se komocija i bocica dovode u vezu jer se beba moze ostaviti na cuvanje nekome, bebu ne mora nuzno hraniti mama itd.
> To je bio barem jedan od glavnih razloga moje sestre kad je odlucila uvesti adaptirano i prekinuti dojenje. (da moze negdje otici bez bebe :/ )


pa dobro...kaj je to za osuđivanje.......bolje za djete tako nego da ga vučeš po svim onim šoping centrima di se i cigareta zgasi jel nema dovoljno kisika......a za one koji će reči da niti nemoraš pohoditi takva mjesta--OK možeš se zatucati u 4 zida i tak vegetirati.....a jel to zdravije i bolje

----------


## Zorana

Pa jednostavnije je smuckati bocicu nego se izdajati. A bocicu mlijeka moze smuckati bilo tko. :/ O toj komociji se radi.

----------


## Zorana

Bubimire, pa valjda postoji malo veci izbor od toga ili trunuti u cetiri zida ili otici u shopping centar?  :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> Pa jednostavnije je smuckati bocicu nego se izdajati. A bocicu mlijeka moze smuckati bilo tko. :/ O toj komociji se radi.


pa ne mora se zato prekinuti s dojenjem
pa nečeš bebu ostaviti na tjedan dana (mada znam i puno goru verziju)
i da je dan-dva u pitanju, nema veze , dojiš kad se vratiš 
ako beba neće odbiti sisu  :/

----------


## ms. ivy

> Bubimire, pa valjda postoji malo veci izbor od toga ili trunuti u cetiri zida ili otici u shopping centar?


pa anki mu je dala prijedlog   :Laughing:  




> da li osuđujem mamu koja rađe šeta po zadimljenom šoping centru umjesto po parku

----------


## anki

> pa dobro...kaj je to za osuđivanje.......bolje za djete tako nego da ga vučeš po svim onim šoping centrima di se i cigareta zgasi jel nema dovoljno kisika......a za one koji će reči da niti nemoraš pohoditi takva mjesta--OK možeš se zatucati u 4 zida i tak vegetirati.....a jel to zdravije i bolje


a ti ga isto bubneš i ostaneš živ!   :Rolling Eyes:  

pa sve da i ideš u šopin centar, koliko dugo ostaješ tamo? recimo da nahraniš bebu i još izdojiš jednu bočicu...to je dosta za par sati.

----------


## bubimirko

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa jednostavnije je smuckati bocicu nego se izdajati. A bocicu mlijeka moze smuckati bilo tko. :/ O toj komociji se radi.
> 
> 
> pa ne mora se zato prekinuti s dojenjem
> pa nečeš bebu ostaviti na tjedan dana (mada znam i puno goru verziju)
> i da je dan-dva u pitanju, nema veze , dojiš kad se vratiš 
> ako beba neće odbiti sisu  :/


to mi je savršeno OK.....ali koliko ih će se ovdje složiti s takvom verzijom o danu-dva.....kad ne žele dijete ostaviti na sat vremena kod baka i djedova, tak da uzaludno o tome pričamo

----------


## MGrubi

znači ti osuđuješ mame koje se ne žele razdvajati od bebe (npr. ja) pa je svuda nosaju sa sobom  8)

----------


## Zorana

McGrubi, znam to. Ali, situacija je takva da neke zene jednostavno nece i ne zele dojiti. Ja sam navela najblizi primjer koji sam imala, moju sestru. Njoj je to od pocetka bila gnjavaza. Ali, nekako je progurala ta dva-tri mjeseca. Kasnije je rekla kao sta ima veze da tu i tamo popije adaptirano, ne bi bila ni prva ni zadnja koja to radi, sta ima veze, zasto se ne bi odmorila koji put itd. Nakon nekoliko dana davanja adaptiranog jednostavno je prestala dojiti. I kaze njoj je tako bolje i lakse, dojenje joj je bilo tlaka i gotovo. 
Tako razmisljaju sve njezine prijateljice, tako razmislja ona, moja mama je nas jako kratko dojila tako da je od nje dobila razumijevanje....takva je situacija. Meni osobno takva komocija nije nimalo jasna, ali eto, takav je momentalni trend.

----------


## MGrubi

ma nije ni meni jasna...

pripisujem to "katastrofi 70-tih" i marketingu koji je ostavio dva traga :
-adaptirano je skoro isto ka i majčino
-s adaptiranim je lakše
 :Sad:  

zato je potrebno da svi pročitaju oni extremni text "posišito ovo", da shvate da je adaptirano kemijska formula 

ili da bar na kutijama adaptiranog pišu moguće nuspojave  :/

----------


## bubimirko

> znači ti osuđuješ mame koje se ne žele razdvajati od bebe (npr. ja) pa je svuda nosaju sa sobom  8)


u drastičnim primjerima DA......a to su ovi koji nikada ne ostave dijete kod roditelja na par sati da bi nekaj obavili u miru i ne natezali bebu po silnim mjestima na koja recimo moraju ići....za tak nekaj zbilja ne vidim valjanog argumenta

----------


## Zorana

Znas sta mi je bilo smijesno.....nedavno je nas kucni doktor pricao muzu kako masu nasih cura (s podrucja ex yu) mame i babe tjeraju da doje, a one jadne to ne zele. pa kao kako nije u redu praviti takav pritisak na mlade mame itd. 
Znaci, stvarno jos uvijek ima ljudi koji na to sve skupa gledaju kao jednu veliku gnjavazu u ovoj dobi tehnoloskog napretka. I kao, nitko nije zasluzio takvo driblanje.....zasto se muciti s dojenjem kad ne moramo. Pa adaptirano je jednako dobro, toliko djece se danas ne doji pa nikome nista ne fali blablabla.

----------


## Zorana

Bubimirko, a zasto je to za osudu? 
Evo npr. kod nas: ja svugdje vodim djecu sa sobom. Moja starija kcer je do sada bez nas ostajala jedino u vrticu. Ako nesto treba da se obavi bez djece, djecu cuvamo ili ja ili muz. 
U svim javnim mjestima na koja dodjemo, mjestima tipa cekaonice kod doktora, porezna uprava, magistrati, zubar itd. imaju organizirane kutke za igru....tu i tamo se desi da djeci negdje bude dosadno....ali djeca radije idu sa mnom nego da ih netko deseti cuva. 
Mi smo tako navikli, djecu i nemam tu bas kome ostavljati i njima to nije neka gnjavaza. 
Ja mislim da dobar dio problema lezi u tome da mnoga mjesta nisu child friendly i ocekuje se da djeca tamo ne dolaze. A meni nije neka norma da svako malo trcim nekome i ostavljam djecu radi ovoga ili onoga....to je mozda necije ocekivanje, ali ne mora biti i zelja roditelja ili djece.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znači ti osuđuješ mame koje se ne žele razdvajati od bebe (npr. ja) pa je svuda nosaju sa sobom  8)
> 
> 
> u drastičnim primjerima DA......a to su ovi koji nikada ne ostave dijete kod roditelja na par sati da bi nekaj obavili u miru i ne natezali bebu po silnim mjestima na koja recimo moraju ići....za tak nekaj zbilja ne vidim valjanog argumenta


gle, krv nije voda 
ja volim razgledavati vrtne centre, a voli i moja mala , puno novih, zanimljivih stvari ... zeleno...    :Smile:  
od vlastitog mira sam se oprostila kad sam zatrudnila, život više nikad neće biti isti
eee di je ono lipo vrime studiranja.. bez briga..  a tuluma... a do zore... 
pa-pa
počelo je novo poglavlje mog života : roditeljstvo
a kad odem u penziju onda ćemo s ostalim "hokejašima" pičit po Evropi  8)

----------


## anki

> ma nije ni meni jasna...
> 
> pripisujem to "katastrofi 70-tih" i marketingu koji je ostavio dva traga :
> -adaptirano je skoro isto ka i majčino
> -s adaptiranim je lakše


pa ne znam baš..možda sam ja odrasla u nekoj čudnoj sredini. mene je mama dojila preko godinu dana, a spadam u generaciju 70-tih. i uvijek mi je govorila kak joj je to bilo super jer se nije morala gnjaviti s bočicama; tak da ja nikad dojenje nisam doživljavala ko nešto posebno, nego ko nešto normalno. i sve njene frendice su dojile.

----------


## anki

> a kad odem u penziju onda ćemo s ostalim "hokejašima" pičit po Evropi  8)


od naše penzije sigurno   :Grin:  
sorry nisam izdržala

----------


## zrinka

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znači ti osuđuješ mame koje se ne žele razdvajati od bebe (npr. ja) pa je svuda nosaju sa sobom  8)
> 
> 
> u drastičnim primjerima DA......a to su ovi koji nikada ne ostave dijete kod roditelja na par sati da bi nekaj obavili u miru i ne natezali bebu po silnim mjestima na koja recimo moraju ići....za tak nekaj zbilja ne vidim valjanog argumenta


mozda nemjau kome ostaviti dijete
mozda su roditelji vec umrli, ili su prestari...

tko zna

ako nekas kome ostaviti dijete, znaci li to da ne smijes ici nigdje, pa ni u shoping?

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


gleč....vjerujem da ne hodaš samo po cijele dane po vrtnim centrima, tak da je očito da moraš imati i potrebe otiči i negdje izvan tog vrtnog centra....a po meni to kaj ostaviš klinca negdje na sat dva isto vrlo bitno za razvijanje tog svojeg roditeljstva jer takva "bolesna privrženost" još nikome nije donijela nikaj dobroga.....samo ćeš napraviti asocijalnu osobu koja se uopće ne će znati ponašati i družiti u društvu(znam nekoliko takvih)...bilo djece bilo odraslih, a vjerujem da ćeš i djedovima i bakama načiniti veselje

----------


## zrinka

evo jos jedna predrasuda, bolesna privrzenost ako si stalno sa svojim djetetom   :Rolling Eyes:  

i asocijalna osoba i slicno

jos ako je i produzeno dojenja u pitanju, uh, kud ces veceg belaja   :Grin:  ....

ponekad sve prsti od povrsnih razmisljanja...

----------


## AdioMare

Ja mislim da je odnos prema dojenju općenito onakav, kakav žena ima prema majčinstvu. 

Neke su majke više zaštitnički raspoložene prema djetetu pa otud i briga seže dublje od komocije (govorim isključivo o komociji) oko bočice, dakle briga za zdravlje od samog početka i tu cica odigrava jedinstvenu ulogu.

Naravno da djeci na adaptiranom "nije ništa", ali zašto im ne bi bilo bolje?

Ako razmišljamo pri tome što je bolje za majku ili dijete da dijete ne mrcvarimo po velikim kupovinama, već ostavimo doma s nekim: jedna će majka odgovoriti da je djetetu bolje s njom u lošijim uvjetima, a druga u raju s nekim drugim. I jedna i druga na svoj način brinu za dijete.
Tu nikako ne mislim da majka ne treba imati drugog života do onog koji provodi s djetetom.

Nema šanse da ovdje dogovoriš što je za dijete bolje. Dijete i tako nitko ništa ne pita, ispada da je najbolje onako kako majka odluči.

A zašto ja onda cijelo vrijeme imam osjećaj da ipak nije :?

----------


## ms. ivy

> a po meni to kaj ostaviš klinca negdje na sat dva isto vrlo bitno za razvijanje tog svojeg roditeljstva jer takva "bolesna privrženost" još nikome nije donijela nikaj dobroga.....samo ćeš napraviti asocijalnu osobu koja se uopće ne će znati ponašati i družiti u društvu(znam nekoliko takvih)...bilo djece bilo odraslih, a vjerujem da ćeš i djedovima i bakama načiniti veselje


kad već skrećemo s teme, ovo uopće nije točno. moje dijete je u prvoj godini života od mene bilo odvojeno možda deset sati sveukupno, iznimno se lako prilagodio čuvanju kod bake (jer smo puno tamo boravili *zajedno*), vrlo je društven, poprilično otvoren, pogotovo s odraslima, a i adaptacija na vrtić nam dosta dobro ide.

zato što ima sigurnost u sebe, mene i svijet koji ga okružuje.

----------


## MGrubi

> a po meni to kaj ostaviš klinca negdje na sat dva isto vrlo bitno za razvijanje tog svojeg roditeljstva jer takva  "bolesna privrženost" još nikome nije donijela nikaj dobroga.....samo ćeš napraviti asocijalnu osobu koja se uopće ne će znati ponašati i družiti u društvu(znam nekoliko takvih)


uuuuuu, optužbe
ja sam bila u jaslicama od 6mj (tako je onda bilo) i bila sam asocijalna
a kako to?
izgleda da ta moja asocijalnost nije imala veze s tim da meni ljudi nisu bili interesantni sve do puberteta  :shock: 

bolesna privrženost ima veze s roditeljskom posesivnošću 
ne načinom provođenja dana

ponašanje među ljudima učimo od vlastitih roditelja
valjda to znaš[/b]

----------


## bubimirko

> evo jos jedna predrasuda, bolesna privrzenost ako si stalno sa svojim djetetom   
> 
> i asocijalna osoba i slicno
> 
> jos ako je i produzeno dojenja u pitanju, uh, kud ces veceg belaja   ....
> 
> ponekad sve prsti od povrsnih razmisljanja...


možeš ti meni pisati koliko hoćeš da je površno kad imam kao što sam i rekao nekolicinu prijatelja koji su od djece napravili točno ono šta sam i napisao(samo ja sam još bio i preblag u svojem opisu)

----------


## ms. ivy

ja imam prijateljice koje puno jedu i imaju problem s težinom. najbolje da prestanem jesti, za svaki slučaj!   :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

uopće mi ne pada na pamet ostavljat svoje dijete....ima vremena i na pretek kad me neće tit ni pogledat a, kamoli negdi ić sa mnom....  :Laughing:  
meni je to lijepo opisala moja prijateljica...nju su roditelji svugdje noslai sa sobom i učili je kulturi ponašanja...šoping centar? pa idem ak trebamo neš nabavit...al, naravno da idemo i u Maksimir, Jarun, zoo... za  dojenje...mislim dokle ćemo razglabati o dobrobiti, o tome da je priroda namjenila majčino mlijeko i sise...ja mislim da je pametnija priroda tj Bog neg čovjek sa svojm industrijom...vide se posljedice....mama je orginal, a adaptirano ama ni bliejda kopija...pa ti sad zaključi...nevjerojatno je da netko iz komoditeta uzima tj PLAĆA kopiju a neće original....

----------


## zrinka

to su i dalje povrsna razmisljanja   :Rolling Eyes:  

vrijeme je da se topic zakljuca

----------


## zrinka

ovo je bilo za bubimirka
, sorry cure  :Smile:

----------


## Natasa30

Moji se nikad do 4 godine nisu odvoji od mene. Mislim ne vise od sat vremena.


Uciteljice ih zovu SOCIAL BUTTERFLIES.  :Love:  

Suze nisu pustili kad su krenuli u vrtice ili skole pa cak ni onda kad smo promjenili kontinente i kad nikog osim nisu mame znali.

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="Natasa30"]Moji se nikad do 4 godine nisu odvoji od mene. Mislim ne vise od sat vremena.




NO COMMENT!

----------


## MGrubi

> možeš ti meni pisati koliko hoćeš da je površno kad imam kao što sam i rekao nekolicinu prijatelja koji su od djece napravili točno ono šta sam i napisao(samo ja sam još bio i preblag u svojem opisu)


posesivnost roditelja

ili ti misliš da bi bilo bolje da ih odma šibnemo u internat čim prohodaju da se ne bi ni slučajno vezali za roditelje

----------


## Bubica

bolesno privržena nisu djeca koja su stalno uz svoje roditelje nego ona djeca koja su tzv. nesigurno privržena, djeca koja nisu sigurna u svoje roditelje i boje se odvajanja od njih (malo sam pojednostavila priču). A to se može desiti i u sit. kada se roditelj nikada ne odvaja od djeteta kao i u situacijama kada se roditelj u različitim varijantama odvaja od djeteta, samo trajanja fizičke odvojenosti (ako nije pretjerano veliko) s time nema stvarno nikakve veze.

----------

